# A - Z of songs/artists.



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

how to play - 
name a song/artist beginning with
the letter of the alphabet after the 
person before. 
(yeah that doesn't make sense, 
just use the example)

ex:
person 1: _A_rctic Monkeys
person 2: _B_ass Head - Bass Nectar 
person 3: _C_hance the Rapper

I'll start: Arabella - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## mob (Jun 8, 2014)

Bad Blood - Bastille


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## mob (Jun 8, 2014)

Don't Like - Kanye West


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

Earl Sweatshirt


----------



## mob (Jun 9, 2014)

flashing lights - kanye west lmao


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 9, 2014)

Ghost - Katy Perry


----------



## mob (Jun 9, 2014)

hey mama - kanye


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

gold digger - kanye west eyy


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 9, 2014)

I Love You - Animal Crossing: New Leaf

- - - Post Merge - - -



tinytaylor said:


> gold digger - kanye west eyy


its not g after h


----------



## mob (Jun 9, 2014)

jesus walks - kanye


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

Kagerou Days- Hatsune Miku


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 9, 2014)

Lana del Ray


----------



## mob (Jun 9, 2014)

mercy.1 - kanye


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

Moon Signal - Sphere

Edit: Non, Je me regrette rien - Edith Piaf


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 9, 2014)

Oath - Cher Lloyd


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

passanger

- - - Post Merge - - -

geez ninja'd again.


----------



## mob (Jun 9, 2014)

pyramid - frank ocean


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

Parting Song - Kajiura Yuki


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

queen


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 9, 2014)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

Ready Go! - May'n

Edit: Sekai no Yakusoku - Baishou Chieko


----------



## mob (Jun 9, 2014)

she - tyler the creator


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

Tsumugi uta- Hatsune Miku Append Dark


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

under the bridge - red hot chili peppers


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

vampire weekend


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

welcome to my life - simple plan


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

xxyyxx (forgot about them)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

YOU AND ME - LIFEHOUSE


----------



## mob (Jun 9, 2014)

zero to hero - disney


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 9, 2014)

acapella karmin


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

blue slide park - mac miller


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

COLD CHISEL


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

Destin Histoire - Lisa


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

everythings an illusion - mayday parade


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

Fairy tale - Alexander Rybak (Love this cutie pie <<3)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

Green day


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

goblin - Tyler the creator


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

Haven't met you yet - Michael Bubl?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

iris- goo goo dolls


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

Just Be Friends - Luka


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

keep on moving - five


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

la vie en rose - louis armstrong


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

mayday parade


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

no church in the wild - kanye west


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

oasis


----------



## mob (Jun 9, 2014)

parade - tyler the c


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

queen


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

razorblade - the strokes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

silverchair


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

the worst guys - childish <3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 9, 2014)

Umbrella Beach - Owl City


----------



## PockiPops (Jun 9, 2014)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

Wake me up before you go go - wham


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 9, 2014)

XO - Beyonce


----------



## Kupo (Jun 9, 2014)

Yoko Kanno - Inner Universe


----------



## Hot (Jun 9, 2014)

Zak Waters feat. Codi Caraco - Out of my head


----------



## Balverine (Jun 9, 2014)

Always in my head - Coldplay


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

bimmer - Tyler the creator


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 9, 2014)

Cassandra (pt II) - Area 11


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

Dear mr president - pink


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 9, 2014)

Early Birdie - Owl City


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

F--k Love: Iggy Azalea


----------



## Balverine (Jun 9, 2014)

Girls/girls/boys - Panic! At the disco


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

helicopter - bloc party


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

is this it - the strokes


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

JOHN CENA






_definitely haven't been waiting all night to make this post........_


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

kanye! 
that instrumental is bumpin
idk john cena made music tbh


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

Lorde - Buzzcut Season

please god don't listen to john cenas actual music it's horrible it's a joke. I've just been listening to this instrumental literally all day for some reason


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

missed calls - mac miller
now i have to listen oh


----------



## macuppie (Jun 10, 2014)

Neon Lights- Demi Lovato


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

on melencholy hill - gorillaz


----------



## Balverine (Jun 10, 2014)

Parachute - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

queen


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 10, 2014)

Rainbow veins - Owl City


----------



## Hot (Jun 10, 2014)

Savant - How I Roll


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 10, 2014)

Tidal Wave - Owl city ≧❀‿❀≦


----------



## Hot (Jun 10, 2014)

U.F.O. - Coldplay


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## matt (Jun 10, 2014)

Why by whodunit


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

xxyyxx


----------



## matt (Jun 10, 2014)

Zulu soundtrack


----------



## Balverine (Jun 10, 2014)

American zero - Neon Trees


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

bad religion - frank ocean


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 10, 2014)

Chris Daughtry B)


----------



## Balverine (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't let it break your heart - Coldplay


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 10, 2014)

E.T - Katy Perry


----------



## Hot (Jun 10, 2014)

Feed Me - Lonely Mountain


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

gratisfaction - the strokes


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2014)

Headlock- Imogen Heap


----------



## Balverine (Jun 10, 2014)

I constantly thank God for Estaban - Panic! At the disco


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 11, 2014)

Just The Way You Are - Bruno Mars


----------



## Naiad (Jun 11, 2014)

Kiss the Rain - Yiruma


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 11, 2014)

Lonely Lullaby - Owl City


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2014)

Never say never - justin bieber


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 11, 2014)

On the Wing - Owl City


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

phantom limb - the shins(?)


----------



## Balverine (Jun 11, 2014)

Queen of the scene - Hot Chelle Rae


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 12, 2014)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 12, 2014)

Sun- Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2014)

Time after time - Cindy lauper


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 12, 2014)

Untitled - Simple Plan


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2014)

viva la vida - coldplay


----------



## Balverine (Jun 12, 2014)

White blank page - Mumford & Sons


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 12, 2014)

x & y - coldplay


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yacht Club - Owl City


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 14, 2014)

the zone - the weekend 
yolo it has a z in it


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

All the Right Moves - OneRepublic


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

BOUND2 - kanye


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

Counting Stars - OneRepublic XD


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

Double Helix - DEATH GRIPS


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

Enrique Iglesias - Takin' Back My Love


----------



## Hot (Jun 14, 2014)

Flareon - Millenium


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

Gold - Owl City


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

Horse Feathers - Mother's Sick


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

I Like It - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Hot (Jun 14, 2014)

Jakubi - Holiday


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

Kamikaze - Owl City


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

Juicy - Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

Meteor shower - Owl City


----------



## Balverine (Jun 14, 2014)

Neon Trees


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2014)

OKLAHOMA FROM OKLAHOMA


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 15, 2014)

pink matter - frank ocean


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 16, 2014)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2014)

Rhythm nation - Janet Jackson


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2014)

Stereo Love - Edward Maya


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 16, 2014)

the lighthouse and the whaler


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 16, 2014)

Undercover martyn- two door cinema club


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2014)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 16, 2014)

we will become silhouettes - the shins


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2014)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 16, 2014)

The scientist -coldplay


----------



## Balverine (Jun 16, 2014)

(Y should be next?)

Your call - Secondhand Serenade


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 17, 2014)

zayn malik, I guess this could count idk


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2014)

Anna Sun - Walk the Moon


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 18, 2014)

Beyonc?- Irreplaceable


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 18, 2014)

Comfort me - Feist


----------



## Smith (Jun 18, 2014)

De La Soul - Rock Co.Kane Flow Ft. MF DOOM


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Jun 18, 2014)

Eat You Alive - The Oh Hello's


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2014)

faithfully - journey


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 18, 2014)

Gin and Juice - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Cariad (Jun 18, 2014)

Here I Am ~ Bleech


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2014)

HEAVEN IS A PLACE ON EARTH - BELINDA CARLISLE

ITS ALL COMING BACK TO ME NOW - CELINE DION


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 18, 2014)

jazzy belle - outkast


----------



## Hot (Jun 18, 2014)

Kill The Noise - Rockers


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2014)

LET ME LOVE U (until u learn 2 luv urself) - NEYO


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 18, 2014)

Main chick ~kid ink ft Chris and tyga


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 18, 2014)

nancy sinatra - bang bang (my baby shot me down)


----------



## nekosync (Jun 18, 2014)

o - coldplay


----------



## Naiad (Jun 18, 2014)

Pre-Parade - Toradora OP


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 18, 2014)

quickie - miguel


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 18, 2014)

Rihanna- Rude Boy, double points haha...


----------



## Fia (Jun 18, 2014)

Stay- Mayday Parade c:


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2014)

Take me or leave me - Rent


----------



## Isabella (Jun 19, 2014)

unbelievers - vampire weekend


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

V. 3005 - Childish Gambino


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2014)

WRECKING BALL MILEY CYRUS


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 19, 2014)

xxyyxx
I love 3005 oh


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

Zatar - MF DOOM.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 19, 2014)

adam lavinge


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

Bonfire - Childish Gambino


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2014)

COME SEE ABOUT ME - THE SUPREMES


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 19, 2014)

Deeper - Freddie Gibbs & Madlib


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 19, 2014)

earl sweatshirt


----------



## Hot (Jun 19, 2014)

Freestylers - Cracks ft. Belle Humble


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 19, 2014)

go radio


----------



## Hot (Jun 19, 2014)

Heartbeat - Childish Gambino


----------



## Zdm1212 (Jun 19, 2014)

Iggy azalea


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2014)

Jumpin Jumpin - Destinys Child


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

Kelly Clarkson - Since U been gone


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 19, 2014)

Luck of Lucien - A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

Madonna-Die another day


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2014)

Nicki Minaj - Starships


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 20, 2014)

One direction-story of my life


----------



## Smith (Jun 20, 2014)

Pharoahe Monch - Time2


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2014)

Queen - ur my best friend


----------



## Hot (Jun 20, 2014)

Revolution - Diplo


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2014)

Hot said:


> Revolution - Diplo



rip tina 

SLAVE 4 U - BRITNEY SPEARS


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 20, 2014)

Try - P!nk


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 20, 2014)

under the cover of darkness - the strokes


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2014)

va va voom - nicki minaj


----------



## Smith (Jun 20, 2014)

Worldstar - Childish Gambino


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 20, 2014)

X Offender- Blondie


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 20, 2014)

Smith said:


> Zatar - MF DOOM.



this lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 20, 2014)

All My Friends- LCD Soundsystem


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2014)

BEYONCE - IF I WERE A BOOOOOOOOOOOOY


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 20, 2014)

yass jake

come a little closer - cage the elephant


----------



## Smith (Jun 20, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> this lol



that ****s fire


Dial Up - Childish Gambino


----------



## Hot (Jun 20, 2014)

Etilics - Circles


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 20, 2014)

Faster- Janelle Monae


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 20, 2014)

Gwen Stefani-Cool


----------



## Smith (Jun 20, 2014)

He comes - De La Soul ft Ghostface Killah


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2014)

I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS - FOREIGNER

(aka the power ballad of jesus)


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

Jordin Sparks-No air


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 21, 2014)

K.K. Soul - K.K. Slider


----------



## Hot (Jun 21, 2014)

Lose Control - KATFYR


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2014)

MAMMA MIA - ABBA


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 21, 2014)

No Air- Jordin Sparks


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2014)

OUT HERE ON MY OWN - IRENE CARA


----------



## Murray (Jun 21, 2014)

ponponpon - kyary pamyu pamyu


----------



## Kildor (Jun 21, 2014)

Queen- Bohemian Rhapsody <3


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2014)

revolution - tina cohen-chang (rip)


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 21, 2014)

Swag is Life - Zachary


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 21, 2014)

The High Road: Broken Bells


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

Umbrella-Rihanna


----------



## rubyy (Jun 21, 2014)

vixx - voodoo doll


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

wonder girls-Nobody


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 21, 2014)

xxyyxx.. oh


----------



## rubyy (Jun 21, 2014)

You wouldn't answer my calls - 2am 
</3 so depressing man


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 21, 2014)

Zap boo


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

Avril Lavigne-I'm with you


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 21, 2014)

beneath your beautiful - labrinth


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2014)

CANDYMAN - CHRISTINA AGUILERA

(i did a double C beat that xo)


----------



## n64king (Jun 21, 2014)

Do It Again - Holy Ghost!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 21, 2014)

Enrique Iglesias: Freak


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 21, 2014)

fergie - clumsy


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 21, 2014)

Galaxies- Owl City


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hot n Cold- Katy Perry


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 22, 2014)

Icona Pop-I love it


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

J... Uh..

Jabberwocky Jabberwocka - Rin & Len
Favorite song from my Vocaloid phase.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 22, 2014)

katy perry-Wide Away


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> katy perry-Wide Away


It has to be song then artist.
Kamikaze - Owl City


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 22, 2014)

Blow me one more kiss- P!nk


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 22, 2014)

Que Sera- Justice crew


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 22, 2014)

stay- rihanna


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

The Scientist - Coldplay


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 22, 2014)

Under the Milky Way - the Church


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

Vida La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## rubyy (Jun 22, 2014)

Wolf - Exo


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

X! - Key Poulan 
link so you can listen, it's a gr8 composition <3


----------



## rubyy (Jun 22, 2014)

You & I - One Direction
<33333


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 22, 2014)

Stay the night-Zedd ft. Hayley Williams


----------



## Balverine (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank the watchmaker - And then there were none


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2014)

BREAKAWAY - KELLY CLARKSON


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 23, 2014)

Coltemonikha - Sleeping Girl

(please excuse my underground weeb music)


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 23, 2014)

Drunk in love queen bee


----------



## Hot (Jun 23, 2014)

E-Cologyk - Ultimate


----------



## Lux (Jun 23, 2014)

Funky Town - Lipps Inc.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2014)

GLORIA - LAURA BRANIGAN


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello Seattle - Owl City


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm Coming After You - Owl City


----------



## Hot (Jun 24, 2014)

Jakubi - Holiday


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 24, 2014)

Kamikaze - Owl City


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 24, 2014)

Like a boy ciara


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 24, 2014)

mahna mahna - cake


----------



## Coos (Jun 26, 2014)

*Lana*

National Anthem - Lana Del F'ing Rey


----------



## Balverine (Jun 26, 2014)

O - Coldplay


----------



## Coos (Jun 26, 2014)

great choice!


----------



## Hot (Jun 26, 2014)

Paradise - Coldplay


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2014)

Queen - JESUS


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

Rush - 2112


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 26, 2014)

Shabba ASAP ferg ft ASAP rocky


----------



## katelynross (Jun 26, 2014)

Thugnificense - flatbush zombies


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2014)

uptight (everythings alright) - stevie wonder


----------



## katelynross (Jun 26, 2014)

Vinyls - dessy hinds ft nyck caution


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 26, 2014)

we intertwind - idk who man


----------



## katelynross (Jun 26, 2014)

Xavier Wulf - Who The **** Is You


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

You And I - Lady Gaga


----------



## katelynross (Jun 26, 2014)

Zone 3 by Denzel Curry


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2014)

ALL BY MYSELF - CELINE DION


----------



## Seoul (Jun 26, 2014)

Bad Boy - BIGBANG


----------



## katelynross (Jun 26, 2014)

Closure by Ab-Soul


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

DEATH GRIPS - YOU MIGHT THINK HE LOVES YOU FOR YOUR MONEY BUT I KNOW WHAT HE REALLY LOVES YOU FOR IT’S YOUR BRAND NEW LEOPARD SKIN PILLBOX HAT


----------



## katelynross (Jun 26, 2014)

Embrace the martian by kid cudi


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 26, 2014)

NO PARENTS - KATIE CROWN


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

Feist - Now At Last


----------



## katelynross (Jun 26, 2014)

Gangsta in designer by Schoolboy q


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

Hieroglyphics - One Life One Love


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2014)

I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS - FOREIGNER

(aka the power ballad of jesus)


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 26, 2014)

jhene aiko


----------



## katelynross (Jun 27, 2014)

Kendrick lamar - spiteful chant


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 27, 2014)

Lil Debbie ratchets


----------



## Seoul (Jun 27, 2014)

Monster - BIGBANG


----------



## katelynross (Jun 27, 2014)

No scrubs by TLC


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 27, 2014)

of the soul - mac miller


----------



## katelynross (Jun 27, 2014)

Paranoid by kanye west


----------



## Javocado (Jun 27, 2014)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)

Robocop - kanye Dunkey


----------



## katelynross (Jun 27, 2014)

Right on time by joey bada$$


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)

Starsailor - Way to Fall


----------



## chronic (Jun 27, 2014)

Toro y Moi - Harm in Change


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 27, 2014)

Under The Bridge: Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## katelynross (Jun 27, 2014)

V nasty & kreayshawn - summertime


----------



## Javocado (Jun 27, 2014)

Welcome Home - Coheed & Cambria


----------



## katelynross (Jun 27, 2014)

Xavier wulf - dengen


----------



## Javocado (Jun 27, 2014)

You're Not Alone - Saosin


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)

Your Ex-Lover is Dead - Stars



chronic said:


> Toro y Moi - Harm in Change



Toro y Moi is so gd good.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 27, 2014)

Zedd


----------



## Javocado (Jun 27, 2014)

Avenged Sevenfold - Almost Easy


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 28, 2014)

Butterfly Wings - Owl City Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2014)

Crystal Castles - Violent Dreams


----------



## Seoul (Jun 28, 2014)

Don't Go Home - GD&TOP


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2014)

Earl Sweatshirt - epaR


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 28, 2014)

Fireflies - Owl City (one of my favorite songs)


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2014)

Kitty2201 said:


> Fireflies - Owl City (one of my favorite songs)



that's a good one!

the Game - Wouldn't Get Far


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

her - frank ocean & tyler


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2014)

Interpol - Obstacle 1


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2014)

fml i missed jesus power ballad

JUMPIN JUMPIN DESTINYS CHILD


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2014)

Kid Cudi - Mr. Rager


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2014)

LA ISLA BONITA - MADONNA


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2014)

Metallica - All Nightmare Long


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2014)

OOPS I DID IT AGAIN BRITNEY SPEARS

(also oops i skipped N)


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jun 28, 2014)

Pon Pon Pon - Kyary Pamyu Pamyu


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

quickie - miguel


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2014)

Rolling Stones - Under My Thumb


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2014)

SHAKIN MY HEAD - MER


----------



## Hot (Jun 28, 2014)

Tom Misch & Carmody - Release You


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2014)

Underoath - Writing On The Walls


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 28, 2014)

Vesuvius - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Balverine (Jun 28, 2014)

Walk off the earth


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 28, 2014)

The XX - Heart Skipped A Beat


----------



## Balverine (Jun 28, 2014)

YUI - Again


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

the zephyr song - red hot chili peppers


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2014)

Arctic Monkeys - Flourescent Adolescent


----------



## katelynross (Jun 28, 2014)

Bad news by kanye west


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 28, 2014)

Calling (Lose My Mind) by Sebastian Ingrosso, Alesso and Ryan Tedder


----------



## katelynross (Jun 28, 2014)

Danny brown - I will


----------



## Balverine (Jun 28, 2014)

Evelyn - Hurts


----------



## katelynross (Jun 28, 2014)

Frank ocean - nature feels


----------



## Balverine (Jun 28, 2014)

Good with grenades


----------



## katelynross (Jun 28, 2014)

Hyyer by kid cudi & king chip


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2014)

I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS - FOREIGNER

(aka the power ballad of jesus)


----------



## katelynross (Jun 28, 2014)

Juice by chance da rapper


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 28, 2014)

Killin' it - Krewella


----------



## katelynross (Jun 29, 2014)

LiveFromHell by flatbush zombies


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Money Money Money- ABBA


----------



## Balverine (Jun 29, 2014)

Numb bears - Of monsters and men


----------



## Titi (Jun 29, 2014)

Omen - The Prodigy


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 29, 2014)

Passenger - Let Her Go


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 29, 2014)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 29, 2014)

Royal Pirates - Disappear


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2014)

Babybird gorgous


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 29, 2014)

B doesn't go after R wth.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2014)

420blazeityoloswag4jesus said:


> B doesn't go after R wth.



Wheres your song mate?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Let's just move on and skip the wrong song

Songbird- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 29, 2014)

soul meets body - death cab for a cutie


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2014)

Train drive by


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 29, 2014)

ninja'd 
take take take- the white stripes

- - - Post Merge - - -

gdamnit nevermind


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Under Pressure- Queen ft. David Bowie


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2014)

Volvo advert tune


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

West Coast- Lana del Rey


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2014)

Xerneas roar

- - - Post Merge - - -

Extended


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Your Mother Should Know- The Beatles


----------



## Balverine (Jun 29, 2014)

Zedd ft. Foxes - Clarity


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Abraham's Daughter- Arcade Fire


----------



## Balverine (Jun 29, 2014)

Blur - Woo hoo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 29, 2014)

Cave in - Owl City


----------



## PockiPops (Jun 29, 2014)

Dementia - Owl City


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Eye Water- Attack on Titan OST


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 29, 2014)

Fleet Foxes- Ragged Wood


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Get Back- The Beatles


----------



## Seoul (Jun 29, 2014)

Haru Haru - BIGBANG


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

I'll Be Your Home- Rin Oikawa


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 29, 2014)

jigsaw falling into place - radiohead


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Kill and Run- Sia


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2014)

LISTEN - BEYONC? (or from dream girls whichever one you wanna go with)


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

My Fairy King- Queen


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2014)

PUMPIN BLOOD - NONONO


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Oedipus- Regina Spektor


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2014)

DONT SLEEEEEEEEP IN DA SUBWAY - PETULA CLARK


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

John Lennon said:


> Oedipus- Regina Spektor



I LOVE REGINA <3

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Ramalama (Bang Bang)- Roisin Murphy

Regina is a cute singer <3


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2014)

SAVE U - KELLY CLARKSON


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

Still Into You - Paramore

Her song with ben folds is one of my favorites


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 29, 2014)

Talib Kweli/Mos Def - Astronomy


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Umbrella- Rihanna


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

Valentine - The Pentatonix Version


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

West End Girls- The Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Javocado (Jun 30, 2014)

The XX - Stars


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2014)

Uptight (Everythings Alright) - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2014)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

waiting for the sun - the doors


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

XO- Beyonce


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

You were a Kindness - The National


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Zero- Lamb


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

The Avett Brothers - Solomon

edit: RIP AALIYAH


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 30, 2014)

are you that somebody - aaliyah


----------



## Javocado (Jun 30, 2014)

Bullet For My Valentine - Waking The Demon


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 30, 2014)

ninja'd.
blackbird - the beatles


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Ha! Ninja's with the same band.

Civilian- Wye Oak


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 30, 2014)

nvm, I hate internet explorer


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

Cat Stevens - Wild World

999 posts :') time for 1000th post selfie


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Edge of Seventeen- Stevie Nicks

This is going wonkers


----------



## Balverine (Jun 30, 2014)

Fix you - Coldplay


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 30, 2014)

it's hard out there for a thug, btw congrats on 1k!
guster - satellite


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Heart's a Mess- Gotye


----------



## Hot (Jun 30, 2014)

In between - Linkin Park


----------



## Javocado (Jun 30, 2014)

Julian Casablancas - Out of the Blue


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

Karen - The National


----------



## Mario97 (Jun 30, 2014)

Let Me Roll It - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

Modest Mouse - Edit the Sad Parts Out


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 30, 2014)

no surprises - radiohead


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 1, 2014)

Ohio - Modest Mouse
(going camping in ohio and ive been making an "Ohio" playlist)


----------



## Hot (Jul 1, 2014)

Painted - Keeno


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

quickie - miguel


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 1, 2014)

Rock 'n' Roll Star-Oasis


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 1, 2014)

Sin-Eaters - The National


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Telephone (ft. Beyonc?): Lady Gaga


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 1, 2014)

Under Your Spell - Desire


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Vogel im Kafig- Attack on Titan OST


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Why Don't You Love Me? - Beyonc?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

X-Kid- Green Day


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2014)

Yellow submarine


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Zedd: Stache


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Across the Universe- Da Beatles


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 1, 2014)

Be On My Side - Timothy Seth Avett as "Darling"


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Clarity: Zedd


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Don't Stop Me Now- Queen


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Fifteen- Never Shout Never


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 1, 2014)

Gravity Rides Everything - Modest Mouse


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Hips Don't Lie - Shakira


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

ice ice baby - my dad


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Just a Girl - No Doubt


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

kill me dead - takeover uk


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

L.O.V. - Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

mahna mahna - cake


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2014)

No by you


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

oh - ciara


----------



## rubyy (Jul 1, 2014)

Paradise - Infinite


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Queen of the Highway- The Doors


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

riptide - vance joy


----------



## Geneve (Jul 1, 2014)

Strong - One Direction


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

The Rain Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Geneve (Jul 1, 2014)

Up All Night - One Direction (again)


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

Vera - Pink Floyd


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

With a Little Help from My Friends- The Beatles


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

X-Kid - Green Day


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

You Make Loving Fun- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 1, 2014)

Zanzibar - Billy Joel


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

I get an "A" again today. 

Albatross- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

Berlin - Snow Patrol


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 1, 2014)

Crippled Inside - John Lennon


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 1, 2014)

Don`t Stop (Thinking About Tomorrow) - Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Eight Days a Week- The Beatles


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

F***ed Up Kids - The Maine


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Girl- The Beatles


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 1, 2014)

Help! - Beatles.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Yas!

It's Only Love- The Beatles


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 1, 2014)

Jive Talking - The Beegees.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Keep Yourself Alive- Queen


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

Let Me Take You Home Tonight - Boston


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Michelle- The Beatles


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 1, 2014)

Music - John Miles.
New Slang - The Shins.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh, Darling!- The Beatles


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 1, 2014)

Pianoman - Billy joel.


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 2, 2014)

Question! - system of a down


----------



## Geneve (Jul 2, 2014)

Rejects - 5 Seconds of Summer


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

Africa - Toto


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 2, 2014)

Unisonic - Unisonic


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 2, 2014)

Vier uit zeven - Acda & De Munnik.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 2, 2014)

We never change - Coldplay


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 2, 2014)

Xanadu - ELO


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

Maracas - Vicente Fernandez


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 2, 2014)

zedd


----------



## Balverine (Jul 2, 2014)

Always in my head - Coldplay


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 2, 2014)

burning - whitest boy alive


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

Chain Hang Low - JIBBS


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 2, 2014)

Doro - I rule the ruins


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 2, 2014)

Early Birdie - Owl City


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 2, 2014)

Foxy Lady - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Very Best - Pokemon


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2014)

Gangnam Style - Psy


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 2, 2014)

Happy - Pharrell Williams


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll Be There For You - The Rembrandts.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

Radioactive - imagine dragons


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 2, 2014)

Just Dance- Lady Gaga


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 2, 2014)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer.


----------



## Zappo09 (Jul 2, 2014)

Let It Go - Demi Lovato


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 2, 2014)

Metropolis - Owl City


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 2, 2014)

No Limit - Two Unlimited.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

Off to the Races - Lana Del Ray


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 2, 2014)

party rock anthem - LMFAO


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 2, 2014)

Quit playing games with my heart - Backstreet Boys.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 2, 2014)

Radiohead - Kid A


----------



## Seoul (Jul 2, 2014)

Shake the World - GDRAGON


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

ninja'd

The Scientist - Coldplay


----------



## Zappo09 (Jul 2, 2014)

Turn All The Lights On - T Pain


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 2, 2014)

Ultraviolet (Light My Way) - U2


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 3, 2014)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 3, 2014)

Weekend - X Japan


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 3, 2014)

Rising Force - Yngwie J. Malmsteen


----------



## Javocado (Jul 3, 2014)

The Zephyr Song - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Saylor (Jul 3, 2014)

Always On My Mind - Phantom Planet


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

Tokyo Drift - Teryaki Boys


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 3, 2014)

Cry For You - Europe


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 3, 2014)

oyyy the zephyr song tho
death cab for a cutie


----------



## rubyy (Jul 3, 2014)

exo - overdose


aye yes exo wooooo


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2014)

F****d My Way Up to the Top : Lana Del Rey


----------



## rubyy (Jul 3, 2014)

growl - exo


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 3, 2014)

Heart-Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2014)

Iggy Azalea: 100


----------



## Javocado (Jul 3, 2014)

Johnny Cash - Ain't No Grave


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 3, 2014)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2014)

Lady Gaga: Princess Die


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 3, 2014)

martians vs. goblins - the game


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 3, 2014)

Nabataea - Helloween


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 3, 2014)

Oxygen - Swans


----------



## Saylor (Jul 3, 2014)

Psycho Killer - Cage the Elephant


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 3, 2014)

Queenie Eye - Paul McCartney


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 3, 2014)

'Round Midnight - Thelonious Monk


----------



## rubyy (Jul 3, 2014)

sleeptalking - nu'est


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 3, 2014)

Teen Top - Miss Right


~Chik


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 3, 2014)

undercover martyn - two door cinema


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 3, 2014)

Vermillion - Girugamesh


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

Why'd You Only Call Me When You're High? - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Titi (Jul 4, 2014)

X offender - blondie


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2014)

you r da sunshien of mi lief - steevie wonder


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 4, 2014)

ZCMI - D:A


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

ain't no rest for the wicked - cage the elephant


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2014)

BCOS U LOVE ME YEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH U WERE MY STRENGTH WHEN I WAS WEAK I WERE MY VOICE WEN I CUDNT SPEAK U WERE MY EYES WEN I CUDNT C
U SAW THE BEST TERE WAS IN ME LIFTED ME UP WEN I CUDNT REACH UGAVE ME STRENGTH COZ U BELIEEEEEVED
IM EVERYTHIN I AK BCOS U LOVED ME - CELINE DION


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

Can U Smile - Infinite


~Chik


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 4, 2014)

Desensitized - Green Day o3o


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2014)

every breath u take - da police


----------



## Murray (Jul 4, 2014)

Fashion monster - kyary pamyu pamyu


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

Get Lucky - Daft Punk


~Chik


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 4, 2014)

halo - cage the elephant


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

I Don't Care - 2NE1


~Chik


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

Josella - Keaton Henson


----------



## rubyy (Jul 4, 2014)

keep your head down - TVXQ


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

Lonely Day - Phantom Planet


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

Lying to You - Keaton Henson (this guy... ung......)


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

MaMa Beat - LC9


~Chik


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

Next Year - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

One Of A Kind - G Dragon



~Chik


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

Poopyhead Patrol - CookingOkasan
_(its a real song I swear)_


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> Poopyhead Patrol - CookingOkasan
> _(its a real song I swear)_



That Was Totally A Real Song >.>

Quantity Is Their Quality - Memphis May Fire



~Chik


----------



## rubyy (Jul 4, 2014)

run - exo


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 4, 2014)

surfer blood


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 4, 2014)

Take it to the limit - The Eagles.


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 4, 2014)

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 4, 2014)

Verdronken vlinder - Boudewijn de Groot


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 4, 2014)

Walk - Foo Fighters


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 4, 2014)

X - errrrrrr.
You - Ten Sharp.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yacht Club - Owl City


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 5, 2014)

Amazing - Alex Lloyd


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 5, 2014)

Blood Creepin' - Death Grips


----------



## rubyy (Jul 5, 2014)

c-clown - shaking heart


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2014)

Diva - Beyonc?


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 5, 2014)

Edguy - Tears Of A Mandrake


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2014)

I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS - FOREIGNER

(aka the power ballad of Jesus)


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 5, 2014)

Gentleman -  Psy



~Chik


----------



## Keitara (Jul 5, 2014)

Haru - Super Junior


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2014)

I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS - FOREIGNER

(aka the power ballad of Jesus)

(yes i used it again fight me)


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 5, 2014)

Joker - X Japan


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 5, 2014)

Keaton Henson - Sweetheart, What Have You Done To Us


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)

Lydia - Sleep Well


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 5, 2014)

Madonna: She's Not Me


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)

No Man is an Island - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 5, 2014)

ooh la - the kooks
ive prob said this one 20 times


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 5, 2014)

Pink Spider - hide.


----------



## rubyy (Jul 6, 2014)

Quasimodo - SHINee


----------



## Titi (Jul 6, 2014)

Reckoner - radiohead  (BOOM double r)


----------



## Saylor (Jul 6, 2014)

Should You Return - Copeland


----------



## Keitara (Jul 6, 2014)

Tsuyoku tsuyoku - Azu


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 6, 2014)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Keitara (Jul 6, 2014)

Yura Yura - Hearts Grow


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 6, 2014)

Zombie Zoo - Tom Petty


----------



## Titi (Jul 6, 2014)

Apocalypse Please - Muse


----------



## Balverine (Jul 6, 2014)

Band of horses - Cigarettes, wedding bands


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 6, 2014)

cigarette daydreams - cage the elephant (i really love this one)


----------



## Keitara (Jul 6, 2014)

Daughter of Evil - Kagamine Rin


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 6, 2014)

Emu~for my dear~ - Gackt


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 6, 2014)

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## Saylor (Jul 6, 2014)

Games - The Strokes


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

Hand Me Down Tune - The Avett Brothers


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 6, 2014)

Iggy azalea


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 6, 2014)

Jay-Z - Forever Young


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 6, 2014)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Balverine (Jul 7, 2014)

Last one standing - Hot Chelle Rae


----------



## Javocado (Jul 7, 2014)

My Chemical Romance - Famous Last Words


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 7, 2014)

Noesis - Gackt


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

One Pack of Smokes from Broke - The Maine


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 7, 2014)

Play it again - Luke Bryan


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

Quasimoto - Catchin' The Vibe


----------



## Javocado (Jul 7, 2014)

Rape Me - Nirvana


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

Sun was High (So Was I) - Best Coast


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

Television - Brighten


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 7, 2014)

Unstoppable - Foxy Shazam


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

Vaudeville Villain - Viktor Vaughn


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 7, 2014)

Wish I had an Angel - Nightwish


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

X-Static - Foo Fighters


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

You Ought to Be With Me - Al Green


----------



## rubyy (Jul 7, 2014)

Zero - B.A.P


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

Aberdeen - Cage the Elephant


----------



## rubyy (Jul 7, 2014)

baby don't cry - exo


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 7, 2014)

Coward - Trillium


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

Death Grips - Up My Sleeves


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 7, 2014)

Endless Rain - X JAPAN


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

Finishing Jubilee Street - Nick Cave


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 7, 2014)

Go Let It Out - Oasis


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

He Is Legend - The Widow of Magnolia


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 7, 2014)

Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Keitara (Jul 7, 2014)

Hatsune Miku - Rolling Girl


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm Sorry - The Maine


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 7, 2014)

Jade - X JAPAN


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 7, 2014)

Kamikaze - Owl City (Supposed to be a M though xD)


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 8, 2014)

Little Talks - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

Mars Volta - Ambuletz


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2014)

no scrubs - tlc


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 8, 2014)

On The Wing - Owl City


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2014)

papa dont preach - madonna


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

Portishead - Glory Box


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

Quasar - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2014)

run da world (gurls) - beyonce


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

Summer Tongues - Anchor and Braille


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 8, 2014)

Tidal wave - Owl City


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2014)

i still havent found wat im lookin for - u2


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

Townes Van Zandt - Dead Flowers


----------



## rubyy (Jul 8, 2014)

(ill take it you're in the v place)^
wolf - exo


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

Xavier Rudd - Shelter

_when more than one person post a letter, don't edit your posts... just let it be and the next person can keep going with the next letter. otherwise it gets confusing -.-_


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

You're Not Stubborn - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## n64king (Jul 8, 2014)

Zelenoglaoe Taksi - Oleg Kvasha


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 8, 2014)

Alan Jackson - 5 o'clock somewhere


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 8, 2014)

Butterfly wings - Owl City Ƹ̴Ӂ̴Ʒ


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 8, 2014)

Candle in the Wind - Elton John


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

Danse - mia martina


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 8, 2014)

evening sun - the strokes


----------



## Keitara (Jul 8, 2014)

Full Moon - New Future


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 8, 2014)

Help - The Beatles


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm coming after you - Owl City


----------



## rubyy (Jul 9, 2014)

zelo & bang yongguk - never give up


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 9, 2014)

kill me dead - takeover uk


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 9, 2014)

Love Will Save You - Swans


----------



## Saylor (Jul 9, 2014)

Music Makers - Lydia


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 9, 2014)

NO LOVE - DEATH GRIPS


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 9, 2014)

Old Dirt Road - John Lennon


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2014)

push it - salt n pepa


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jul 10, 2014)

Queen


----------



## Javocado (Jul 10, 2014)

Razorblade - The Strokes


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2014)

spotlight - jennifer hudson


----------



## rubyy (Jul 10, 2014)

thunder - exo


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 10, 2014)

under the cover of darkness - the strokes


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 10, 2014)

Voodoo Child (Slight Return) - The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Saylor (Jul 10, 2014)

Wake Up - Arcade Fire


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 12, 2014)

xxyyxx


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 12, 2014)

Yoshiki - Miracle


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 12, 2014)

Zephyr Song - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 12, 2014)

Acid Rap - Chance the Rapper


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

Back Against the Wall - Cage the Elephant


----------



## stumph (Jul 13, 2014)

celestica - crystal castles


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 13, 2014)

Danger - f(x)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 13, 2014)

E.T - Katy Perry


----------



## Balverine (Jul 13, 2014)

Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 13, 2014)

Girugamesh - Evolution


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 13, 2014)

High Flying Bird - Elton John


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm the man- Aloe Black


----------



## Saylor (Jul 13, 2014)

I Had a Good Time - Boston


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Jesse's Girl- Rick Springfield


----------



## Saylor (Jul 13, 2014)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 13, 2014)

Lonely Lullaby - Owl City


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 13, 2014)

MUCC - Fuzz


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 14, 2014)

no one knows- queen of the stoneage


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 14, 2014)

Ocean Avenue - Yellowcard


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 14, 2014)

Penny Lane -  The Beatles


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 14, 2014)

Quest For Fire - Iron Maiden


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

Run - The Maine


----------



## Jollian (Jul 14, 2014)

Savior - Rise Against


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

These Four Words - The Maine


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 14, 2014)

Umbrella Beach - Owl City


----------



## Miaa (Jul 14, 2014)

Valentine - Kina Grannis


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

When You Can't Sleep at Night - Of Mice & Men


----------



## Miaa (Jul 14, 2014)

XXXO - M.I.A


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yacht Club - Owl City


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 14, 2014)

Zanzibar - Billy Joel


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)

Ask - Sharon Van Etten


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

Bedshaped - Keane


----------



## n64king (Jul 14, 2014)

Climbing Walls - Strange Talk


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 14, 2014)

dashboard - modest mouse 
my first song from them <3


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 14, 2014)

Empty Garden (Hey, Hey, Johnny) - Elton John


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2014)

Fireflies~ Owl City. <3


----------



## Saylor (Jul 15, 2014)

Gallows Pole - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Seattle - Owl City


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm Yours - Jason Mraz


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 15, 2014)

Jay Sean - Down


----------



## Javocado (Jul 15, 2014)

Kill To Believe - Bleeding Through


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 15, 2014)

Latch - Disclosure


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Mariah Carey- Always be my baby~


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

n**** - poppin


----------



## Saylor (Jul 15, 2014)

On the Run - Pink Floyd


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 15, 2014)

pandora - kara


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 15, 2014)

queen of the stoneage


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2014)

red taylor swift


----------



## Bcat (Jul 15, 2014)

Silhouettes~ Swimming with Dolphins


----------



## rubyy (Jul 16, 2014)

thunder - exo


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

Uncle Jonny - The Killers


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 20, 2014)

vampire weekend


----------



## Saylor (Jul 20, 2014)

White Walls - The Maine


----------



## hzl (Jul 20, 2014)

x-kid -greenday


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2014)

you make me feel like a natural woman - urethra franklin


----------



## Miaa (Jul 21, 2014)

Zedd - Spectrum


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 21, 2014)

Air Traffic-Owl City


----------



## Miaa (Jul 21, 2014)

Bastille - Pompeii


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 21, 2014)

Chicago


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

D.A.N.C.E. - Justice


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except for Me and My Monkey -The Beatles


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

Fancy - Iggy Azalea


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Girl- The Beatles


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

Hard Out Here - Lily Allen


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Inside of Love- Nada Surf


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga (sigh, I hate Lady Gaga)


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Kiss Me- Ed Sheeran


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

L8 CMMR - Lily Allen


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Man on Fire- Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

Never Forgive - Assemblage 23


----------



## Jollian (Jul 21, 2014)

whoops nvm


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Oxford Comma- Vampire Weekend


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

Play Dead - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Queen


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

Red Stars - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Stay- Mayday Parade


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

The Signal - Imperative Reaction


----------



## Jollian (Jul 21, 2014)

Under The Knife - Rise Against


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Vampire Weekend


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

Wind Your Neck In - Lily Allen


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh god I cant think of an X ;-; 

XXXO- M.I.A.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

You - Evanescence


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Ziggy Stardust- David Bowie


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

Alfie - Lily Allen

(yay ^_^ I thought you left me)


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Blue Jay Way- The Beatles

(It's okay bby, I didnt.).


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

Close Your Eyes - Lily Allen

I dunno if you can tell. I really like Lily Allen. A lot.


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Dead!- My Chemical Romance

Eh, I had a feeling.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

Even in Death - Evanescence


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

I had something really good for F but I can't remember it ;-;

Oh that's right! Fluorescent Adolescent- Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 21, 2014)

fly away - teddyloid/panty and stocking ost

genie - snsd


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Help!- The Beatles


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 21, 2014)

i am the best  - 2ne1


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

Just Stop - Disturbed


----------



## Saylor (Jul 21, 2014)

Knee Deep - Lydia


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

LDN - Lily Allen


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Marry Me- Train


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 21, 2014)

No Doubt: Tragic Kingdom


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 21, 2014)

One Cold Day - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Pierce the Veil


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 21, 2014)

*Queen of New Orleans ~ Bon Jovi*


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 21, 2014)

Rainbow Veins - Owl City


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 21, 2014)

snow - red hot chili peppers


----------



## Saylor (Jul 21, 2014)

The Maine


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2014)

U can't touch dis. Mc hammer


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 22, 2014)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2014)

whenever i call you friend - stevie nicks/kenny loggins


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2014)

Your Kisses Are Charity - Culture Club.

Amazing song, go listen.


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2014)

Fairy Godmother said:


> Your Kisses Are Charity - Culture Club.
> 
> Amazing song, go listen.



No because your letter was X not Y


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2014)

So it was! 

XTC vs. Adam Ant - They Might Be Giants

Happy?


----------



## Miaa (Jul 22, 2014)

Young Steff - Disintegrate


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 31, 2014)

zephyr song - red hot chill peppers


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2014)

Abraham's Daughter - Arcade Fire


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 31, 2014)

Butterfly Wings - Owl City <3


----------



## Mayaa (Aug 1, 2014)

Coffee's for Losers - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

Deer in the Headlights - Owl City


----------



## Mayaa (Aug 1, 2014)

Everything is Awesome
i'm so childish, huhuhuh ;v;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

Firework - Katy Perry


----------



## Naiad (Aug 1, 2014)

Vanilla - *G*ackt


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 1, 2014)

Harvey Danger - Flagpole Sitta


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

Innervision - System of a Down


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2014)

Jolene - dolly parton


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 1, 2014)

Kenichi Suzumura - Rifujin ni,


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

Liebe ist fur alle da - Rammstein


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

Meteor Shower - Owl City


----------



## Saylor (Aug 5, 2014)

Neon Tiger - The Killers


----------



## Reese (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh Comely - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Saylor (Aug 5, 2014)

Playing God - Paramore


----------



## Reese (Aug 5, 2014)

Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Saylor (Aug 5, 2014)

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## Reese (Aug 5, 2014)

Samson - Regina Spektor


----------



## Saylor (Aug 5, 2014)

This is Why We Fight - The Decemberists


----------



## Reese (Aug 5, 2014)

Unguided - The New Pornographers


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## Saylor (Aug 5, 2014)

White Walls - The Maine


----------



## dmytro (Aug 5, 2014)

XR2 - M.I.A


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yacht Club - Owl City


----------



## Reese (Aug 6, 2014)

Zzzzzzz - Math the Band


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 6, 2014)

Alchemy - Girls Dead Monster


----------



## 00176 (Aug 6, 2014)

(The) Bangles- Hero Takes a Fall


----------



## Reese (Aug 6, 2014)

Cheap Kicks - Noisettes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 6, 2014)

Deer in the Headlights - Owl City


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 9, 2014)

Evening Sun - The Strokes


----------



## Saylor (Aug 9, 2014)

Forever Halloween - The Maine


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Ghost Town - Game Freak.


----------



## Balverine (Aug 9, 2014)

Human - The Killers


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 10, 2014)

I like it - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

Joker - Megurine Luka & Kamui Gakupo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 10, 2014)

Kissin U - Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## Balverine (Aug 10, 2014)

Lil' red riding hood - Laura Gibson


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

Monochrome Kiss - SID


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 10, 2014)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 10, 2014)

Out of gas - Modest Mouse


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2014)

Paradise - City and Colour


----------



## Reese (Aug 11, 2014)

Quiet as a Mouse - Margot & the Nuclear So and So's


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 11, 2014)

Robot Rock - Daft Punk


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 11, 2014)

Stereo Love - Edward Maya


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

Taylor Swift - 22

:^(


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 17, 2014)

Umbrella Beach - Owl City


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 17, 2014)

(the) worst guys - childish


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2014)

XYU - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

You Make Me - Avicii


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 18, 2014)

zephyr song - hot chili peppers 
tbh this is my go to z song


----------



## Saylor (Aug 18, 2014)

Any Other Heart - Go Radio


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful Times - Owl City


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Candy - Paolo Nutini.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Dreams and Disasters - Owl City


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Everything has changed - Taylor Swift ft Ed Sheeran.


----------



## Mayor Sam (Aug 18, 2014)

Firework Katy Perry


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Good Time - Owl City & Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy - The Maine


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm Coming After You - Owl City


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

Joan of Arc - Arcade Fire


----------



## heichou (Aug 19, 2014)

KyaryANAN- Kyary Pamyu Pamyu


----------



## courtcat92 (Aug 19, 2014)

Love My Way - Psychedelic Furs


----------



## heichou (Aug 19, 2014)

My My - APINK


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 19, 2014)

Nehalenia - Heidevolk


----------



## angry chill (Aug 19, 2014)

Obsidia - Outside the Box


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


----------



## kaitiekins141 (Aug 19, 2014)

Question! - System of a Down.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

Right Before My Eyes - Cage the Elephant


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Sing- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

This is the Life - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Underdog- Imagine Dragons


----------



## kaitiekins141 (Aug 19, 2014)

Violet Hill - Coldplay


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

We weren't born to follow- Bon Jovi


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

X & Y - Coldplay


----------



## optimus (Aug 19, 2014)

You're Cut Off - Municipal Waste


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## optimus (Aug 19, 2014)

Anthrax


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

Chin Up - Copeland


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

Digital Love - Daft Punk


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Eight Crazy Night - Vocaloid.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 19, 2014)

Failbait (I think that's the name) Deadmau5


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 20, 2014)

Gold - Owl City


----------



## phantompony (Aug 20, 2014)

Hurricane - Panic! At the Disco


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 20, 2014)

(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones <3


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

Taylor Swift - Shake It Off


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 20, 2014)

knocked up - the royal concept 
this song is amaze i promise


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 22, 2014)

Lonely Lullaby - Owl City


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

Mama - EXO


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 22, 2014)

Numa Numa - Ozone


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 26, 2014)

On The Wing - Owl City


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

Poker Face - Lady Gaga (Anyone play this game anymore?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Queen: We will rock you? IDK DX


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Saria's song: Saria??


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

Tidal Wave - Owl City


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

ugly Heart - G.R.L.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 28, 2014)

Vanilla - The Maine


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

What does the fox say: Ylvis (Couldn't think of anything DX )


----------



## Javocado (Aug 28, 2014)

X-Ray Spex - Oh Bondage! Up Yours!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Zed: Clarity?!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 28, 2014)

Avenged Sevenfold - Almost Easy


----------



## Saylor (Aug 28, 2014)

Be Still - The Killers


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Coldplay: Clocks


----------



## Javocado (Aug 28, 2014)

Death Cab For Cutie - I Will Posess Your Heart


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

enough for now - the fray


----------



## Javocado (Aug 28, 2014)

Frank Ocean - Novacane


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Goodbye: The fray (All I can think off(


----------



## Saylor (Aug 28, 2014)

Grow Old With Me - The Postal Service


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

How to save a life - the fray


----------



## Javocado (Aug 28, 2014)

Iggy Azalea - Fancy (song goes hard why lie)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jar of Hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Katy perry-fireworks


----------



## Javocado (Aug 28, 2014)

Lil' Wayne - We Be Steady Mobbin'


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

Meteor Shower - Owl City


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

No mercy B.A.P


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ole Ola - Pitbull


----------



## matt (Aug 29, 2014)

Pliers by DIY bandit


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Cool Kidz by that one girl


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

skrillex call first of the year


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

I love it - icona pop


----------



## Hound00med (Aug 29, 2014)

Titanium - David Guetta & Sia


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ungodly hour: The Fray


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

chain hang low


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

9We are at V)

Viva la vida


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

suble la adrenalina - pit bull and jello


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

(Double u now.)

wiggle jason derulo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 31, 2014)

Xoxoxo - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2014)

You Hold Your Breath, I'll Hold my Liquor - Go Radio


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Zendaya Replay (Nothing else T.T )


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Alligator Sky - Owl City


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

Bombshell Blonde - Owl City


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bear Hands

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops I lied...
California English - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Saylor (Sep 2, 2014)

Deliverance - HRVRD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Enchanted - Owl City


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 2, 2014)

girls on trampolines - ludo (so much owl city yo)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 3, 2014)

How to Save A Life - The Fray


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 3, 2014)

Guilty Pleasure - Cobra Starship


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

How to save a life-The Fray


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 4, 2014)

island in the sun - weezer


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Jar of Hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## locker (Sep 5, 2014)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## heichou (Sep 5, 2014)

Light up The Night - The Protomen


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2014)

Never say never - The Fray.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ole Ola- Pit Bull (the official theme song of the 2014 FIFA World Cup)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Passenger - Let Her Go


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 7, 2014)

queen


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 7, 2014)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

It's supposed to be at *S* now

Sail - AWOLNATION


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

The Fray - You Found Me


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

Up All Night - Owl City


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Vienna - The Fray.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

Wolf Bite - Owl City


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

X&Y - Coldplay.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yacht Club - Owl City


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Zendaya - My baby (I'm sorry for posting a terrible song ): )


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

Around The World - ATC


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Be the one - The Fray.


----------



## Richluna (Sep 10, 2014)

Chandelier - Sia


----------



## Jake (Sep 10, 2014)

dont rain on my parade - barbs


----------



## Javocado (Sep 10, 2014)

Eradication - All Shall Perish


----------



## Jake (Sep 10, 2014)

I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS - FOREIGNER

AKA THE POWER BALLAD OF JESUS!!!!!!!1


----------



## uriri (Sep 12, 2014)

Because of You - Kelly Clarkson

- - - Post Merge - - -

nuuu scratch that ^
*Gimme Love - Ed Sheeran *


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Love Don't Die - The Fray


----------



## uriri (Sep 12, 2014)

*Halcyon - Ellie Goulding*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

(We are on M.)

Munich - The Fray


----------



## uriri (Sep 12, 2014)

(We are on I.)

In My Place - Coldplay


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

(Wat)

The Fray - Jiggers


----------



## uriri (Sep 12, 2014)

Knife by Rockwell xD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lonely Lullaby - Owl City


----------



## uriri (Sep 13, 2014)

Money On My Mind - Sam Smith


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Paradise - ColdPlay.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 14, 2014)

What happened to N and O? Should be at N still I guess since N and O were skipped?

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

(Omfg)
Over my head - The Fray.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

Poker Face - Lady Gaga


----------



## Chibiusa (Sep 16, 2014)

Queen of Disaster - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 18, 2014)

Sail - AWOLNATION


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

The Fray - You Found Me.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

Ur So Gay- Katy Perry


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Vienna - The Fray.


----------



## Mary (Sep 18, 2014)

Walks like Rihanna- the Wanted


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

X- Chris Brown

(This is a song?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Wherever This Goes - The Fray,

BEAUTIFAL


----------



## Mary (Sep 18, 2014)

Your song -Ellie goulding


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

*Zendaya*: Swag It Out

This is what it has come to


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

(I always have to do Zendaya at Z..)

All at once - The Fray


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

Britney Spears- Oops!... I Did It Again


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Closer to Me - The Fray.


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Do You - Spoon


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enrique Iglesias - Tonight


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

Fats Waller


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 19, 2014)

Get Social - The Swellers


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

Hako Yamasaki


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

iggy azalea


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

Motte said:


> Hako Yamasaki


YOU KNOW HER?! I LOVE YOU

Atsuko Nakazawa


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2014)

Kissin U - Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Love don't die - The Fray.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2014)

My Immortal - Evanescence


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 23, 2014)

Never Say Never - Justin Bieber


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Oingo Boingo


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 23, 2014)

Please don't leave me - Pink


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 27, 2014)

Queen - Another One Bites the Dust


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

Royals- Lorde


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sail - AWOLNATION


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

The Fear Lily Allen


----------



## rubyy (Oct 7, 2014)

u kiss - neverland


----------



## tinytaylor (Oct 7, 2014)

v. 3005
so happy this thread is still a thing


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 9, 2014)

When Can I See You Again - Owl City


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

XTC - Senses Working Overtime


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yacht Club - Owl City


----------



## Motte (Oct 15, 2014)

Zos Kia


----------



## dj_mask (Oct 15, 2014)

Ariana Grande


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 16, 2014)

Bob Seger - Old time Rock & Roll.


----------



## Motte (Oct 16, 2014)

Coil


----------



## lazuli (Oct 16, 2014)

Dissension [Remix] - David Ko


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 16, 2014)

Enchanted - Owl City


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 20, 2014)

Games People Play - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

How I became the Sea - Owl City


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 20, 2014)

I Wanna Be Your Lover - Prince


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 20, 2014)

Jimmy - Boudewijn de Groot.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 21, 2014)

Kamikaze - Owl City


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 22, 2014)

Loser - Beck


----------



## Jake (Oct 22, 2014)

man i feel like a woman - shania twain


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 22, 2014)

Nickelback


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 22, 2014)

Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 22, 2014)

Pink - Aerosmith.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 22, 2014)

Queen


----------



## Jake (Oct 22, 2014)

rhythm nation - janet jackson


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

Sburban Jungle - Michael Guy Bowman


----------



## Jake (Oct 23, 2014)

take on me - a-ha


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 24, 2014)

Up All Night - Owl City


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 24, 2014)

Vondelpark Vannacht - Acda & De Munnik.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 31, 2014)

wherever you are - 5 seconds of summer <3


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

You And I - Lady Gaga


----------



## tinytaylor (Nov 4, 2014)

zephyr song


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 4, 2014)

Ashtray Heart - Placebo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2014)

Beauty and a Beat - Justin Bieber


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)

Creeping in my Soul - Cyroshell


----------



## tinytaylor (Nov 9, 2014)

death cab for cutie


----------



## brickwall81 (Nov 9, 2014)

Eat That Up, It's Good For You - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

Fireproof - One Direction


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 9, 2014)

gods & monsters - lana del rey


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 9, 2014)

Heaven Knows I`m Miserable Now - The Smiths.


----------



## Jake (Nov 9, 2014)

I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS AKA THE POWER BALLAD OF JESUS - FOREIGNER


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 10, 2014)

Jeanny - Falco


----------



## heichou (Nov 10, 2014)

kokomo- the beach boys


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 10, 2014)

I Can`t Decide - Scissor Sisters.


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 10, 2014)

(this) Modern Love - bloc party


----------



## Saylor (Dec 10, 2014)

No Returns - Hungry Kids of Hungary


----------



## lazuli (Dec 11, 2014)

Ohgodwhat
and
Ohgodwhat (remix), both by Nick Smalley for Homestuck Vol. 3/Vol. 1-4


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 11, 2014)

Planetary GO!- My chemical romance


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 12, 2014)

queen of the stone age


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 12, 2014)

Reptilia - The Strokes


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2014)

Save you - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 12, 2014)

taken for a fool - the strokes


ShinyYoshi said:


> Reptilia - The Strokes


bless ur beautiful taste in music


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 12, 2014)

Unbelievers - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Goth (Dec 12, 2014)

Vales


----------



## Groovycat64 (Dec 12, 2014)

White Room - Cream.


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 15, 2014)

xxyyxx


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

you're dead wrong - mayday parade


----------



## Saylor (Dec 17, 2014)

Zoom - Last Dinosaurs


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Ana's Song (Open Fire) - Silverchair


----------



## brickwall81 (Dec 17, 2014)

Better Things - Passion Pit


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Cigarettes will kill you - Ben Lee


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

Don't - Ed Sheeran


----------



## brickwall81 (Dec 17, 2014)

Empty Party Rooms by Minus The Bear


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Fierce - Azealia Banks


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2014)

Give me novacaine - green day


----------



## tinytaylor (Jan 28, 2015)

how can u love me - unknown mortal orchestra


----------



## Prabha (Jan 28, 2015)

I can talk ~ two door cinema club


----------



## Javocado (Jan 28, 2015)

Jimmy Eat World - The Middle


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 28, 2015)

Kokiri Forest - Ocarina of Time OST


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 29, 2015)

Little Boots - Remedy


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 29, 2015)

Meshuggah - Bleed


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 30, 2015)

Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 30, 2015)

Oracle - Kitty


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

Popcorn - Gershon Kingsley


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 6, 2015)

Quasimodo - Lifehouse


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

Red Lights - Ti?sto


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sail - AWOLNATION


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 10, 2015)

Toxicity - System of a Down


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 10, 2015)

Unbelievers - Vampire Weekend.


----------



## doveling (Feb 10, 2015)

voodoo doll - 5 seconds of summer


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 10, 2015)

Where Did You Sleep Last Night? - Nirvana.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 10, 2015)

Xavier Rudd - Spirit Bird


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2015)

You Don't Know me -Ben Folds (feat. Regina Spektor)

Dream team


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 10, 2015)

Zinnia Battle - ORAS OST


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 10, 2015)

America - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 10, 2015)

Better Together- Jack Johnson


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 11, 2015)

Come As You Are - Nirvana.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 11, 2015)

David Bowie, Starman.

Oh, I like this game.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 11, 2015)

Eenie Meenie - Sean Kingston ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## DCB (Feb 11, 2015)

First Train Home - Imogen Heap


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Green - Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 13, 2015)

Heartless - Kanye West


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 15, 2015)

I Wanna Be Your Boyfriend - The Ramones


----------



## turtlewigs (Feb 15, 2015)

Jesus Christ - Brand New


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 15, 2015)

Kom Nog Even Niet Naar Hier - Acda & De Munnik.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

Love Is a Laserquest - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Invi (Mar 9, 2015)

Irresistible - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 10, 2015)

Jubulife - Pokemon Sinnoh Video Game OST


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 14, 2015)

Movie- Hoodie Allen


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

What happened to this game? It was one of my favorites


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 21, 2015)

One Last Time- Ariana Grande


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

Poker Face - Lady Gaga


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 21, 2015)

porcelina of the vast oceans- smashing pumpkins


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Queen of Hearts


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 30, 2015)

Rainbow Dash - I'll Fly


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 30, 2015)

Say Something - A Great Big World and Christina Aguilera.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

Stupid Girl - Garbage


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 30, 2015)

Tattooed Heart - Ariana Grande


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 30, 2015)

Umbrella Beach - Owl City


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 30, 2015)

Va Va Voom - Nicki Minaj


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

We're so Starving-Panic at the Disco


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 30, 2015)

XO - Beyonc?


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

Your Love - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 30, 2015)

Adore - Ariana Grande & Cashmere Cat
I've mentioned two songs by Ariana but they are the first that pop into mind.


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

Bulls make money, Bears make money, Pigs get slaughtered-Chiodos


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 30, 2015)

Celebration - Kool And The Gang


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't Drop That DUN DUN- Finnaticz


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Elizabeth by Aiden


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 2, 2015)

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 2, 2015)

Grace - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

Headlock-Imogen Heap


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Immigrant - Sade


----------



## Chocorin (May 3, 2015)

Jolene- Dolly Parton


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 3, 2015)

Kids with guns- Gorillaz


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Lero-Lero - Luisa Maita


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Memorandum-Glass Cloud


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

Never Say Never- Jusin Beiber

(Painful but it;s the first that came to mind)


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

Ode to bouncer-studio killers


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Pretend. Relive. Regret.-Emarosa


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Qwerty by Mushroomhead.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

Runaways- All time low


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Sally I Can See You - Kimbra


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Truly Random Code- A lot like Birds


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Under the Moon by ICP


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

Vanity's Fair-A lot like Birds


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

We Didn't Start the Fire


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

X & Y - Coldplay


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

Your universe- from the homestuck ost.


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## cheezyfries (May 16, 2015)

All Our Lives- Andrew McMahon


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

_Boys, Boys, Boys - Lady Gaga_


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 16, 2015)

Centuries - Fall Out Boy


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2015)

Demo Team-Dance Gavin Dance


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

Eh, Eh (Nothing Else I Can Say) - Lady Gaga


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2015)

For Reasons Unknown-The Killers


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 16, 2015)

Good Feeling - Flo Rida


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

Hungry Like The Wolf - Duran Duran


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

I'm an Albatraoz - AronChupa


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

Joy-Temposhark


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Killing Time - (hed) PE


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

Love me Dead-Ludo


----------



## Karminny (May 18, 2015)

Mercenary- Panic! At the Disco


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Never Enough - 5FDP


----------



## tumut (May 18, 2015)

Of Moons, Birds & Monsters-MGMT


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Perfectly Flawed - Otep


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

Quicksand-bjork


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Raise Hell - (hed) PE


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 19, 2015)

Sail - AWOLNATION


----------



## Jamborenium (May 19, 2015)

The Dumbing down of love-Frou Frou


----------



## tumut (May 19, 2015)

Uncle Johnny-The Killers


----------



## Cousteau (May 19, 2015)

Vexento - Masked Heroes


----------



## cheezyfries (May 19, 2015)

What Now- Rihanna


----------



## milkyi (May 20, 2015)

X ft. Snoop Dogg


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

You know where to find me - Imogen Heap


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 21, 2015)

Zelda's Lullaby - Ocarina of Time


----------



## Karminny (May 21, 2015)

All Time Low


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 21, 2015)

Blackout - Breathe Carolina


----------



## Karminny (May 21, 2015)

Caraphernelia -Pierce the Veil


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 21, 2015)

Dark Horse - Katy Perry


----------



## Karminny (May 21, 2015)

Edge of Tonight -All Time Low


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 21, 2015)

Forever - Chris Brown


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 21, 2015)

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (a man after midnight) - ABBA


----------



## Swiftstream (May 21, 2015)

Halo -Beyonce.


----------



## cheezyfries (May 21, 2015)

Icarus- Bastille


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

Jane dargason- homestuck ost


----------



## Karminny (May 21, 2015)

King for a Day -Pierce the Veil


----------



## QUEENBOWSA (May 22, 2015)

Let Them In - PVRIS


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 22, 2015)

Monster - Meg & Dia


----------



## lucasio77 (May 22, 2015)

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

Oh beautiful Town-IAMX


----------



## pokedude729 (May 22, 2015)

Pokemon Theme song


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

//friendly bump

Queen- Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

Rhiannon ~ Fleetwood Mac ღ


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 27, 2015)

Sleepsong - Bastille


----------



## Ramza (May 27, 2015)

Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima - Penderecki


----------



## pokedude729 (May 27, 2015)

Uptown Funk- Mark Ronson ft. Bruno Mars


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 30, 2015)

Vienna - The Fray.


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

When I grow up - The Pussycat Dolls


----------



## Queeen (May 30, 2015)

Xscape - Michael Jackson


----------



## cheezyfries (May 30, 2015)

Youth- Daughter


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Zombie by Miser


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 30, 2015)

Aquaman - Walk the Moon ;D


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

*****es by ICP


----------



## You got mail! (May 31, 2015)

Cars by Garry Numan


----------



## Fine (May 31, 2015)

Dollhouse - Melanie Martinez


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 31, 2015)

Estranged - Guns 'N Roses.


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 2, 2015)

i have two songs for this because i can't decide

Flaws (Acoustic)- Bastille

Faithfully- Journey


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2015)

Ghost - Mystery Skulls


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 2, 2015)

Hanging By A Moment - Lifehouse.


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 3, 2015)

Iris- The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

Just for now-Imogen Heap


----------



## Karminny (Jun 3, 2015)

Kids in the Dark- All Time Low


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 4, 2015)

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2015)

Migraine - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 4, 2015)

Nirvana- Sam Smith


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 4, 2015)

*Obsessed-Mariah Carey*


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

paranoia - max frost


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 5, 2015)

Queen - Bicycle Race


----------



## wassop (Jun 8, 2015)

Run - Vampire Weekend


----------



## tumut (Jun 8, 2015)

Smile like you mean it- The Killers


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2015)

truly madly deeply - savage garden


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 8, 2015)

Underground Zone - Sonic 2 Game Gear


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 10, 2015)

Very Ape - Nirvana


----------



## Karminny (Jun 10, 2015)

Without the Love -Demi Lovato


----------



## Javocado (Jun 10, 2015)

X-Ray Spex - Germ Free Adolescent


----------



## tumut (Jun 10, 2015)

Zoloft and I Get Along Just Fine-Dance Gavin Dance


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 10, 2015)

We skipped "Y" so
Your Love is My drug- Ke$ha


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 11, 2015)

Zuiderzeeballade - Sylvain Poons.


----------



## tumut (Jun 11, 2015)

Arabella- Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Black tangled heart - silverchair


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 11, 2015)

Canyon Moon - Andrew McMahon


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 13, 2015)

Dumb - Nirvana


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 13, 2015)

Everything you know is wrong -Weird Al


----------



## duckvely (Jun 13, 2015)

First Love - EXO


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Green Day - oh love


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

Hedley - Perfect


----------



## duckvely (Jun 13, 2015)

I Got a Boy - SNSD


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 13, 2015)

Jump Into the Fog - The Wombats


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 13, 2015)

Kids - MGMT


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

Labelle - Lady Marmalade


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 13, 2015)

Midnight City - M83


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 13, 2015)

Not that big-Temposhark ft  Imogen  heap.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2015)

One Life Stand - Longo & Wainwright ft. Craig Smart


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

people - barbra streisand


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Quasimodo - lifehouse


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

revolution da beetz


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

System of a down - deer dance


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 14, 2015)

titanium- Sia


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Unbreak my heart - toni braxton


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

va va voom queen niki minuj


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Weekend - scooter


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 15, 2015)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## wassop (Jun 15, 2015)

zoom - the last dinosaurs


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 15, 2015)

Animals - Maroon 5


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2015)

Banana Pancakes- Jack Johnson


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 15, 2015)

Creep - Radiohead


----------



## vel (Jun 15, 2015)

Daydream away -atl


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 15, 2015)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 15, 2015)

Fall Out Boy - Champagne For My Real Friends, Real Pain For My Sham Friends


----------



## duckvely (Jun 15, 2015)

Gee - SNSD


----------



## Karminny (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello -Karmin


----------



## Liseli (Jun 16, 2015)

Immortals - Fall Out Boy


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jenny ~ Walk The Moon


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Kylie minogue - cant get you out of my head


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2015)

Lithium - Evanescence


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Mayday parade


----------



## Karminny (Jun 16, 2015)

Novocaine -Fall out boy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Obsession - frankie J


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 16, 2015)

Put the Gun Down - ZZ Ward


----------



## Liseli (Jun 16, 2015)

Queen of Hearts - We the Kings


----------



## Karminny (Jun 16, 2015)

Runaways -All time Low


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 16, 2015)

Sharon Doorson


----------



## aericell (Jun 16, 2015)

Transformer - EXO


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2015)

Umbrella - Rihanna


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

oops
Victoria Beckham


----------



## duckvely (Jun 16, 2015)

What If - EXO


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 16, 2015)

you & the 6 - drake


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 17, 2015)

Zij Maakt Het Verschil - De Poema's.


----------



## Forek (Jun 17, 2015)

Arctic monkeys


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 17, 2015)

Breathe Me - Sia


----------



## Forek (Jun 17, 2015)

C? Ok.

Coldplay.


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2015)

DEV


----------



## Karminny (Jun 17, 2015)

Evanescence


----------



## duckvely (Jun 17, 2015)

First Snow - EXO


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2015)

Going Under - Evanescence


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 17, 2015)

Highway to Hell - AC DC


----------



## tumut (Jun 18, 2015)

In trances-A lot like birds


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 18, 2015)

Jar of Hearts - Twenty One Pilots (Cover of Christina Perri's Jar of Hearts, i just prefer this version haha)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 18, 2015)

Kiss Me Thru The Phone - Soulja Boy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Lonely - akon


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mary had a little lamb


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

Ne-yo


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 18, 2015)

Over You - Ingrid Michaelson.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Pseudo echo


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 18, 2015)

Quiver - theory of a deadman


----------



## Trickilicky (Jun 19, 2015)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Sleep - Flatsound


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 21, 2015)

Talk - Kodaline


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 21, 2015)

Under the Cover of Darkness -The Strokes


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Valerie - The Zutons.


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

wavves


----------



## rubyy (Jun 21, 2015)

xoxo - exo


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

you only live once- the strokes


----------



## rubyy (Jun 21, 2015)

omg why the hell did i write a song beginning with v instead of z wow i am a top class spastic istg

anyway

zero - b.a.p (kpop's great)


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

Who


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 23, 2015)

America's Suitehearts - Fall Out Boy


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Bang Bang Bang - Big Bang


----------



## Karminny (Jun 23, 2015)

Caraphernelia -Pierce the Veil


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Dream Girl - SHINee


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 23, 2015)

E.via - Pick up chu


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

f(x) - Red Light


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 23, 2015)

ghost - halsey


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Hall of Fame - The Script


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 23, 2015)

i won - future


----------



## Trickilicky (Jun 24, 2015)

Judith - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2015)

Breakaway - kelly clarkson


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 24, 2015)

Californication-red hot chili peppers


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

dark paradise - lana del rey


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Exodus - EXO

//what happened to the order//


----------



## milkyi (Jun 24, 2015)

Froot-Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

G-Dragon - That XX


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

how many times - tinashe


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 24, 2015)

My time has come  

I dont feel like dancing - scissor sisters


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

JYJ - Backseat


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

know yourself ~ drake


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Love Me Right - EXO


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

major tom - shiny toy guns


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

NoNoNo - Apink


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

og maco - u guessed it


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Playground - Got7


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

Quasimodo - SHINee


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Reset - Tiger JK


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

SHINee - Stand By Me


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Twinkle - SNSD


----------



## milkyi (Jun 24, 2015)

Unplugged - Nirvana


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

vapors ~ jhene aiko


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Wedding Dress - Taeyang


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

xo ~ beyonc?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

You Don't Know Love - K. Will


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

around town- the kooks


----------



## Javocado (Jun 25, 2015)

Breaking Benjamin - Breath

That's triple points for ya boi


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Cage the elephant


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 25, 2015)

don't take the girl ~ tim mcgraw


----------



## matt (Jun 25, 2015)

Ed sheeram


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

ffunny ffrends - unknown mortal orchestra


----------



## matt (Jun 25, 2015)

Gorrilaz


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 25, 2015)

headlights - eminem


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Iris - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

John Mayer - Heartbreak Warfare


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 25, 2015)

knockin on heaven's door - guns n roses


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

lollipop - lil wayne


----------



## Trickilicky (Jun 26, 2015)

Meltdown - The Aquabats!


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

Not Tonight - Elle Varner


----------



## matt (Jun 26, 2015)

One Republic


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

Push It-Salt &nd peppa


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 26, 2015)

Queen of the reich - Queensryche


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 26, 2015)

red nation ~ game


----------



## milkyi (Jun 26, 2015)

Something in the way - Nirvana


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 26, 2015)

Tenerife Sea- Ed Sheeran


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 26, 2015)

under the bridge - red hot chili peppers


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 26, 2015)

^love that song.

Vicious - Lou Reed.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 26, 2015)

Wolf - EXO


----------



## Forek (Jun 26, 2015)

abbydoll said:


> under the bridge - red hot chili peppers




Heh i like that song i even know how to play it on guitar. ^.^


X ambassadors ( i srsly didn't think of any )


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 26, 2015)

xix - slipknot


----------



## Forek (Jun 26, 2015)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 26, 2015)

Zedd


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 26, 2015)

another brick in the wall - pink floyd


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 26, 2015)

Blood brothers -Iron Maiden


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 26, 2015)

Chvrches


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Dark Blue - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 27, 2015)

empire state of mind ~ jay-z


----------



## aericell (Jun 27, 2015)

Falling Slowly - Glen Hansard & Marketa Irglova


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 27, 2015)

God gave rock and roll to you - Kiss


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 28, 2015)

Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 28, 2015)

Infinite dreams -Iron Maiden


----------



## milkyi (Jun 28, 2015)

Joker-Hatsune Miku


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 28, 2015)

Keep the faith -Bon Jovi


----------



## Bjork (Jun 28, 2015)

luxury - azealia banks


----------



## Bowie (Jun 28, 2015)

Mouth Mantra, Bj?rk.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 28, 2015)

No more Mr nice guy -Alice Cooper


----------



## Bowie (Jun 28, 2015)

Off the Wall, Michael Jackson.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 28, 2015)

Pray -take that


----------



## Bowie (Jun 28, 2015)

Quicksand, Bj?rk.


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 28, 2015)

Round and Round by Imagine Dragons


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2015)

See You Again - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

Tidal Waves - All Time Low


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

under the sea


----------



## Bowie (Jun 29, 2015)

Venus as a Boy, Bj?rk.


----------



## Bjork (Jun 29, 2015)

ayy

wanderlust - bjork


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

X-Girlfriend - Family Force 5


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 29, 2015)

x ~ chris brown


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 29, 2015)

Youth of the nation - p.o.d


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Jun 30, 2015)

Annabel - Alesana


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2015)

Boulevard Of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 20, 2015)

Crystalline ~ Itou Kanako ♪


----------



## aericell (Sep 20, 2015)

Dope - BTS


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2015)

Early Birdie - Owl City


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

First Love - EXO


----------



## AS176 (Sep 21, 2015)

Good feeling Flo rida


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hungry Like The Wolf - Duran Duran


----------



## cheezyfries (Sep 21, 2015)

Kodaline- Brand New Day


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucky Ones - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Kristen (Sep 21, 2015)

Miserable at Best - Mayday Parade


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 23, 2015)

Numa Numa - O-Zone


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 26, 2015)

Orange Woods Map - Kirby and the Rainbow Curse OST


----------



## paintedwings (Sep 26, 2015)

Pity Party- Melanie Martinez


----------



## rubyy (Sep 27, 2015)

quit playing games (with my heart) - backstreet boys


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Sep 27, 2015)

Ready To Go - Republica


----------



## Kristen (Sep 27, 2015)

Stressed Out - twenty one pilots


----------



## PandaDarling (Sep 27, 2015)

This Charming Man - The Smiths


----------



## paintedwings (Sep 28, 2015)

Uma Thurman- Fall Out Boy


----------



## Pheenic (Sep 28, 2015)

Volcano - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 28, 2015)

When Can I See You Again - Owl City


----------



## rubyy (Sep 28, 2015)

xoxo - exo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yacht Club - Owl City


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2015)

Zion.T - Neon


----------



## cheezyfries (Sep 28, 2015)

Airborne Toxic Event- Sometime Around Midnight


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

Billie Jean - MJ


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2015)

Coffee - BTS


----------



## rubyy (Sep 28, 2015)

danger - bts


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2015)

EXO - Don't Go


----------



## rubyy (Sep 29, 2015)

first love - exo
loving this kpop streak here


----------



## hydrophonic (Sep 29, 2015)

Go - Grimes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hot Air Balloon - Owl City


----------



## cheezyfries (Sep 29, 2015)

I Woke Up In a Car - Something Corporate


----------



## aericell (Sep 29, 2015)

just right - got7


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 30, 2015)

Kamikaze - Owl City


----------



## aericell (Sep 30, 2015)

Let's Not Fall in Love - Big Bang


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 30, 2015)

My Immortal - Evanescence


----------



## aericell (Sep 30, 2015)

No No No - Apink


----------



## duckvely (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh! - SNSD


----------



## aericell (Sep 30, 2015)

Party - SNSD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 1, 2015)

Queen - Another One Bites the Dust


----------



## aericell (Oct 1, 2015)

Romance - SHINee


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 1, 2015)

Sweet Girl- B1A4


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

Transformer - EXO


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Unbreakable-Kim Hyun Joong


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

(the) Veronicas


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

Walkin' - Super Junior


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

War of Hormone- BTS


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

XOXO - EXO


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Yunho- Champagne


----------



## doveling (Oct 2, 2015)

edit: laggy post

almost is never enough - ariana grande


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

ZE:A- Breathe


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

Alive - Big Bang


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Bae Bae - BigBang


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

Coup d'Etat - GDragon


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Devil- Super Junior


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

Everybody - SHINee


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Fiction - B2ST


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

Growl - EXO


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hyde-VIXX


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

Ice Cream Cake - Red Velvet


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Jekyll-VIXX


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

Knock Out - GDragon & TOP


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Love Equation- VIXX


----------



## doveling (Oct 2, 2015)

little bird - ed sheeran


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Mr. Simple-Super Junior


----------



## doveling (Oct 2, 2015)

new americana - halsey


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Odd Eye- SHINee


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

Promise - EXO


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 2, 2015)

Queen - We Will Rock You


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

Red Velvet - Dumb Dumb


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Super Hero - VIXX


----------



## spookycipher (Oct 2, 2015)

THE KIDS ARENT ALL RIGHT - FALL OUT BOY


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

UKISS-DoraDora


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

VIXX LR - Beautiful Liar


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Yasss ouo (sorry)


Waiting for you- Yesung


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

XOXO - EXO


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

You Think - SNSD


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

Zero - BAP


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 3, 2015)

A-Cha - Super Junior


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

BTS - I Like It


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 4, 2015)

Counting Starts - OneRepublic


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

D.O. - Shout


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 4, 2015)

Early Birdie - Owl City


----------



## asuka (Oct 4, 2015)

fire - 2ne1


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

Girls Generation - Into the New World


----------



## morgiana (Oct 5, 2015)

halo - depeche mode​


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Ice-Sarah McLachlan


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 5, 2015)

jet pack blues - fall out boy


----------



## morgiana (Oct 5, 2015)

kahlil gibran - strfkr​


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Lithium-Evanescence


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

Mama - EXO


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 5, 2015)

never gonna change - broods


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

Orange Caramel - Catallena


----------



## morgiana (Oct 5, 2015)

pompeii - bastille​


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Oct 5, 2015)

Queen - Don't Stop Me Now


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

Run Devil Run - SNSD


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 5, 2015)

Stairway to the Skies - Within Temptation


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 5, 2015)

Thriller- BTOB


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 5, 2015)

Untitled - Simple Plan


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 6, 2015)

vegas lights - panic! at the disco


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

War of Hormone - BTS


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 7, 2015)

Xia- Flower


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 7, 2015)

Yacht Club - Owl City


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 7, 2015)

Zero-BAP


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

Angel - EXO


----------



## brickwall81 (Oct 7, 2015)

Back Down South - Kings of Leon


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

Crayon - GD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 8, 2015)

Daft Punk - We Are Human


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 8, 2015)

Evanescence - Bring Me To Life


----------



## aericell (Oct 8, 2015)

Farewell - Taeyeon


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 8, 2015)

Garakuta Innocence - IA


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 8, 2015)

Headphones - Britt Nicole


----------



## aericell (Oct 8, 2015)

I - Taeyeon


----------



## rubyy (Oct 8, 2015)

jimmy iovine - macklemore & ryan lewis


----------



## aericell (Oct 8, 2015)

Keep Your Head Down - TVXQ


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

love you like a love song - selena gomez


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 8, 2015)

Miss World-Hole


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

No More Dream - BTS


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 9, 2015)

One Love-bob marley


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 9, 2015)

Pitbull


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 9, 2015)

Queen - We Will Rock You


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

Red Velvet - Happiness


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sail - AWOLNATION


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 11, 2015)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 11, 2015)

Up All Night - Owl City


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 11, 2015)

Victorious - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## aericell (Oct 11, 2015)

Wolf - EXO


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 11, 2015)

X-Ray dog - The Odyssey


----------



## aericell (Oct 11, 2015)

You Think - SNSD


----------



## uriri (Oct 12, 2015)

Zombies by The Cranberries


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

Baekhyun - Beautiful


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 12, 2015)

Connect by ClariS


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

Don't Go - EXO


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2015)

Elastic Heart - Sia


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

f(x) - Goodbye Summer


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 12, 2015)

Golden - Fall Out Boy


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

Hold Me Tight - BTS


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 12, 2015)

I need u - bts

(Had to do it)


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

Just One Day - BTS


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2015)

Kiss Me Thru The Phone - Soulja Boy


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 12, 2015)

Losing You - Dead by April


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2015)

Metropolis - Owl City


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

No Mercy - BAP


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 13, 2015)

Oblivious - Kalafina


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

Playboy - EXO


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2015)

Queen - We Will Rock You


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

Rockstar - Super Junior


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2015)

Strawberry Avalanche - Owl City


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

Taeyang - Wedding Dress


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)

Under the Bridge-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

VIXX - Error


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2015)

Worth It - Fifth Harmony


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

XYZ - SNSD


----------



## creamyy (Oct 13, 2015)

You - Royal Pirates


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

Zhoumi - Rewind


----------



## creamyy (Oct 13, 2015)

A - Got7


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2015)

Butterfly Wings - Owl City


----------



## creamyy (Oct 13, 2015)

Call me - Niel


----------



## wassop (Oct 13, 2015)

dirty boots - sonic youth


----------



## creamyy (Oct 13, 2015)

El Dorado - Exo


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

Friday - Rebecca Black

I'm sorry I had to


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

Got7 - If You Do


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)

Haunted-Evanescence


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

I Am the Best - 2ne1


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 14, 2015)

Jar Of Hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## creamyy (Oct 14, 2015)

Know your name - Jay Park


----------



## sej (Oct 14, 2015)

Can it just be a singer, if so

Leona Lewis


----------



## creamyy (Oct 14, 2015)

Machine - Exo


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

Now - Trouble Maker


----------



## creamyy (Oct 14, 2015)

Oppa Oppa - Super Junior


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

Paper Heart - f(x)


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 14, 2015)

Quiet Riot


----------



## creamyy (Oct 14, 2015)

Remember - APink


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 14, 2015)

statues - the eden project


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 15, 2015)

Team - Lorde


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

Uma Thurman - Fall Out Boy


----------



## rubyy (Oct 15, 2015)

victory lap - macklemore & ryan lewis


----------



## aericell (Oct 15, 2015)

We Like 2 Party - Big Bang


----------



## Daylights (Oct 16, 2015)

XO - Beyonce


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

Yami - Okami soundtrack


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

Zion T - Eat


----------



## creamyy (Oct 16, 2015)

Aftermath - ZE:A


----------



## Heyden (Oct 16, 2015)

Baby I


----------



## creamyy (Oct 16, 2015)

Caffeine - Yoseob


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't U Wait No More - Red Velvet


----------



## rubyy (Oct 16, 2015)

end up here - 5 seconds of summer


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

Frozen - Within Temptation


----------



## creamyy (Oct 17, 2015)

Going Crazy - Teen Top


----------



## Daylights (Oct 17, 2015)

Happy - Marina and the diamonds


----------



## doveling (Oct 17, 2015)

i'm a mess - ed sheeran


----------



## Daylights (Oct 17, 2015)

Jameson - Zella Day


----------



## doveling (Oct 17, 2015)

kingdom come - demi lovato ft. iggy~


----------



## cheezyfries (Oct 18, 2015)

la la lie- jack's mannequin


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 18, 2015)

Mama - MCR


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 18, 2015)

Nirvana


----------



## morgiana (Oct 18, 2015)

of all the gin joints in all the world - fall out boy​


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 18, 2015)

Panic! at the Disco - Hallelujah


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 18, 2015)

Queensryche


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## aericell (Oct 18, 2015)

SHINee - Married to the Music


----------



## Daylights (Oct 19, 2015)

This is what makes us girls - Lana Del Rey


----------



## pepperini (Oct 19, 2015)

Uma Thurman - Fall Out Boy c:


----------



## morgiana (Oct 19, 2015)

valley of the dolls - marina and the diamonds​


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

Wait a Minute - SNSD


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

X-Kid - Green Day


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

You and I - Boyfriend


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 20, 2015)

Zygote-Simplified


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Automatic - Red Velvet


----------



## morgiana (Oct 21, 2015)

bizarre love triangle - new order​


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 21, 2015)

colors - halsey


----------



## morgiana (Oct 21, 2015)

death as a fetish - strfkr​


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 21, 2015)

ease- troye sivan


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 21, 2015)

Fear-Sarah McLachlan


----------



## morgiana (Oct 21, 2015)

get home - bastille​


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 21, 2015)

heartsigh - purity ring


----------



## morgiana (Oct 21, 2015)

instant crush - daft punk​


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 21, 2015)

Jump-van halen


----------



## morgiana (Oct 21, 2015)

killer queen - queen​


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 21, 2015)

love again- pentatonix


----------



## morgiana (Oct 21, 2015)

malm? - strfkr​


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

no - bts


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 23, 2015)

ooh-ahh - twice


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

Paradise - SNSD


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 23, 2015)

Questions of the Heart - Jann Klose


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

Red Velvet - Huff n Puff


----------



## morgiana (Oct 23, 2015)

skulls - bastille​


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

Taemin - Pretty Boy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

U-Fig by System of a Down


----------



## aericell (Oct 24, 2015)

Very Good - Block B


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

White Wedding by Billy Idol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 24, 2015)

XO -Beyonce


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 25, 2015)

Your song - Ellie Goulding


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2015)

Zombie by Miser


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Anaconda by Nicki Minaj


sorry I couldn't figure anything out


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2015)

I will never forgive you. Lol, jk.

Blue October


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

Catch Me - TVXQ


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2015)

Disturbed


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

EXO - Lucky


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 25, 2015)

Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

Girls' Generation - SNSD


----------



## morgiana (Oct 28, 2015)

human after all - daft punk​


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

Ice Cream Cake - Red Velvet


----------



## morgiana (Oct 31, 2015)

jumping someone else's train - the cure​


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 31, 2015)

Keep Away - Godsmack


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

Laugh Laugh Laugh - Got7


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 1, 2015)

Metropolis - Owl City


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

Neverland - U-Kiss


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 2, 2015)

Owl City - Honey and the Bee


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 2, 2015)

Panic! at the disco - Emperor's New Clothes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 3, 2015)

Queen - We Will Rock You


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

Red Velvet - Automatic


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

Salvatore- Lana del Rey


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

Travie McCoy - Rough Water


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 4, 2015)

Unbelievable - Owl City


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

Vim and Vigor- Kingdom Hearts 2 Soundtrack/Yoko Shimomura


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

Wedding Dress - Taeyang


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 4, 2015)

Xerox - JC + The Voidz <3


----------



## morgiana (Nov 4, 2015)

you're crashing, but you're no wave - fall out boy​


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2015)

Zero - Chris Brown

(I've never heard it, I just don't know any songs that start with Z lol)


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Aftertaste - Shawn Mendes


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

bastille - pompeii


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Chu - f(x)


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

dope - BTS


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Everybody - SHINee


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 10, 2015)

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

Good Life - OneRepublic


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 10, 2015)

HUH- 4minute


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 10, 2015)

Idealistic - Digitalism


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 10, 2015)

Jackpot - Block B


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

Kissing You - SNSD


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 10, 2015)

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

Mama - EXO


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 10, 2015)

Never Too Late - Three Days Grace


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh My Girl - Cupid


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 11, 2015)

Poker Face - Lady Gaga


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

Queen Of Hearts - We The Kings


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

Runaway by Linkin Park


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 11, 2015)

Sail - Awolnation


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

TTS - Holler


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

umbrella - rihanna


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Voodoo Doll - VIXX


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Whistle - Flo Rida


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

XOXO - EXO


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Your Song - Elton John


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Zion.T - Eat


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

A Beautiful Lie - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

BTS - For You


----------



## Karminny (Nov 12, 2015)

Coldplay


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Do or Die - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 12, 2015)

Embers - Owl Cityy


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

First Snow - EXO


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

Galaxies - Owl City


----------



## milkyi (Nov 13, 2015)

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

I Can Walk On Water - Basshunter


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

Jaguar - What So Not


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 13, 2015)

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

Loveeeeeee Song - Rihanna ft. Future


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

M.M.I.X. by COLDPLAY


----------



## milkyi (Nov 13, 2015)

Nirvana


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Out Of Mind - Tove Lo


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

Peter Pan - EXO


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 14, 2015)

Queen - We Will Rock You


----------



## santoyo.bay (Nov 14, 2015)

Roses- by Outkast


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Safe & Sound - Capital Cities


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 14, 2015)

Tidal Wave - Owl City


----------



## santoyo.bay (Nov 15, 2015)

Under the bridge- by the red hot chili peppers


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

VIXX


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 15, 2015)

West Coast- LDR


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yacht Club - Owl City

(I don't know any songs that starts with X)


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

Zion T


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Alive - SHINee


----------



## santoyo.bay (Nov 15, 2015)

Black magic woman- by santana


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

Come And Get It - Selena Gomez


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Different Colors - Walk The Moon


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 15, 2015)

Evermore - Foo Fighters


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Flo Rida


----------



## gem83 (Nov 15, 2015)

Get it On - T. Rex


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## KoalaKitty (Nov 15, 2015)

I Don't Love You - My Chemical Romance


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Jaguar - What so not


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

K.Will - You Don't Know Love


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

Love me right - EXO


----------



## Bowie (Nov 17, 2015)

Michael Jackson, Man in the Mirror.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 17, 2015)

Never Again by True Vibe


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

Onew - In Your Eyes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 17, 2015)

P.O.D.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Qntal


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

Reset - Tiger JK


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Say Anything


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 17, 2015)

The Relapse Symphony


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Unwoman


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 18, 2015)

Valiant Hearts Soundtrack (Does that count?)


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

Wake Me Up- Avicii


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

X-Ray Ted (by Japanese Voyeurs)


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

Y.M.C.N.


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 18, 2015)

Zero - Chris Brown


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Alcest


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

beiber


----------



## aericell (Nov 18, 2015)

CL - The Baddest Female


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Diablo Swing Orchestra


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 18, 2015)

Eric Clapton


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)

First Love - EXO


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

Gee - Girls' Generation


----------



## Heyden (Nov 19, 2015)

Hotline Bling


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 19, 2015)

I don't **** with you!


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

Jaguar


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 20, 2015)

Kamikaze - Owl City


----------



## aericell (Nov 20, 2015)

Lightsaber - EXO


----------



## Libra (Nov 21, 2015)

Madonna


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

Nu Abo - f(x)


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

Oasis


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 22, 2015)

Panda Bear - Owl City


----------



## FrozenLover (Nov 22, 2015)

Queen


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Run - George Strait


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

Scorpions


----------



## santoyo.bay (Nov 22, 2015)

Tear dry on their own- by Amy Winehouse


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

U-Kiss - 0330


----------



## snowdrop (Nov 22, 2015)

Vixx - chained up


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

War of Hormone - BTS


----------



## snowdrop (Nov 22, 2015)

You think - SNSD


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

Zion.T - No Make Up


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 22, 2015)

Apink


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

BTOB - Its Okay


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 4, 2015)

Centuries - Fall Out Boy


----------



## aericell (Dec 4, 2015)

Dear Santa - TTS


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 4, 2015)

Embers - Owl City


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 5, 2015)

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 5, 2015)

Grandma's hands- Bill Withers


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Together- The Turtles


----------



## Beardo (Dec 5, 2015)

Imogen Heap - Headlock


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2015)

Just The Way I'm Not - ATL


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

Killing me Softly- Roberta Flack..or the Fugees


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2015)

La la - The Cab


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

Man in the mirror- Michael Jackson


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)

Night Changes - One Direction


----------



## aericell (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh - SNSD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)

Perfect - One Direction


----------



## aericell (Dec 6, 2015)

Quasimodo - SHINee


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

Radioactive- Imagine Dragons


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 6, 2015)

Sinatra, Frank


----------



## bug2buga (Dec 6, 2015)

Johnny Ringo - Crown the Empire


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)

Team - Lorde


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2015)

Under A Paper Moon - ATL


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 9, 2015)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 9, 2015)

Why Not?- 2YOON


----------



## aericell (Dec 11, 2015)

xoxo - exo


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 11, 2015)

you are not alone by michael jackson


----------



## aericell (Dec 13, 2015)

zion.t - yanghwa bridge


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 13, 2015)

Applejack - Silva Hound


----------



## aericell (Dec 13, 2015)

BTS - Whalien 52


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 13, 2015)

C'mon - Panic! at the Disco Ft. FUN


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 13, 2015)

Devil's Den - Skrillex


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 13, 2015)

ex's & oh's ~ elle king


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 13, 2015)

Fame < Infamy - FOB


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 13, 2015)

Gangsta- Kat Dahlia


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 13, 2015)

Ho Ho Hopefully - The Maine


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 13, 2015)

I- Nishino Kana


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2015)

Jacob's Dream


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 14, 2015)

Kimi ga Hikari ni Kaete Iku - Kalafina


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

loveeeeeee song - rihanna


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 15, 2015)

Money Power Glory - Lana Del Rey


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 15, 2015)

National Anthem by Lana Del Rey

C;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 16, 2015)

One Thing - One Direction


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 17, 2015)

Passion - Utada Hikaru


----------



## aericell (Dec 17, 2015)

Quiet - John Mayer


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 23, 2015)

Rock Me - One Direction


----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2015)

Satoori Rap - BTS


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 24, 2015)

They Don't Care About Us ~ Michael Jackson


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

Up All Night - One Direction


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

What Makes You Beautiful - One Direction


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 25, 2015)

XO - Beyonce


----------



## drizzy (Dec 25, 2015)

you - radiohead


----------



## duckvely (Dec 25, 2015)

zion t - eat


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 26, 2015)

Alligator Sky - Owl City


----------



## drizzy (Dec 26, 2015)

boys - sky ferreira


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

come back home - 2NE1


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

Dope - BTS


----------



## drizzy (Dec 26, 2015)

energy - drake


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

fun boys - bts


----------



## drizzy (Dec 26, 2015)

giving up the gun - vampire weekend


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

hello - SHINee


----------



## drizzy (Dec 26, 2015)

imagine - john lennon


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

just one day - bts


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 26, 2015)

Killer queen- by queen


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

like a cat - aoa


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

my turn to cry - exo


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

nonono - apink


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

oh! - snsd


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

paper hearts - tori kelly


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

queen of peace - florence + the machine


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2015)

Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

Sing for You - EXO


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 26, 2015)

The way you move- outkast


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

Unfair - EXO


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 26, 2015)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## aericell (Dec 26, 2015)

Why So Serious? - SHINee


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 26, 2015)

XO - Beyonce (Idk the song, I just look for random songs that start with X lol)


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

you are the one - xiumin


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 26, 2015)

Zero - Chris Brown (Don't know this song either lol)


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

apink - mr chu


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 26, 2015)

Best Song Ever - One Direction


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 26, 2015)

Crybaby - Melanie Martinez ❤


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

D.O. - shout


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

everybody talks - neon trees


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

fire - 2NE1


----------



## drizzy (Dec 26, 2015)

ghost - sky ferreira


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

hello - adele


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 27, 2015)

I Wish - One Direction


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

just one day - bts


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

keep it to yourself - kacey musgraves


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

lightsaber - exo


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

migraine - twenty one pilots


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

n.o - bts


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

overdose - exo


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

party - snsd


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

queen


----------



## frio hur (Dec 27, 2015)

right red return - iris


----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2015)

stay with me - taeyang


----------



## frio hur (Dec 27, 2015)

torch - seabound


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 27, 2015)

Try - Colbie Caillat


----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2015)

u&i - ailee


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

very good - block b


----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2015)

without you - gdragon


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

xoxo - exo


----------



## frio hur (Dec 27, 2015)

you're the answer - iris


----------



## Wishii (Dec 27, 2015)

zoot suit riot


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 27, 2015)

Act My Age - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Butterfly - BTS


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

chen - best luck


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 27, 2015)

do it again - twice


----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2015)

exo - december, 2014


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 28, 2015)

Fool's Gold - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

good for you - selena gomez


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 28, 2015)

Happy- C2C


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

Ice Cream Cake - Red Velvet


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 28, 2015)

Just A Feeling - Taeyang


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 29, 2015)

Kiss You - One Direction


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

^ it's supposed to start with L, ill do the L then I guess

lay it all on me - rudimental ft. ed sheeran


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 29, 2015)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 29, 2015)

No rain- blind melon


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

On a plain - Nirvana


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 29, 2015)

Purpose - Justin Bieber


----------



## cfs317 (Dec 29, 2015)

Quixotica - The Used


----------



## duckvely (Dec 29, 2015)

Run - EXO


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

stitches - shawn mendes


----------



## duckvely (Dec 29, 2015)

tomorrow - bts


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

unfair - exo


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 29, 2015)

Valerie- Amy Whinehouse


----------



## aericell (Dec 29, 2015)

Wowowow - SHINee


----------



## duckvely (Dec 29, 2015)

xiumin - you are the one


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 29, 2015)

Yellowcard


----------



## aericell (Dec 29, 2015)

Zion.T - No Make Up


----------



## duckvely (Dec 29, 2015)

apink - luv


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 29, 2015)

Blue - BigBang


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

coffee - bts


----------



## Javocado (Dec 29, 2015)

Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Peter (Dec 29, 2015)

Everlasting Arms - Vampire Weekend


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 29, 2015)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 29, 2015)

Gotta Be You - One Direction


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 30, 2015)

History - One Direction


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

I love you - Faith Evans


----------



## Azura (Dec 30, 2015)

Jam Master Jay -  Run DMC


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 30, 2015)

Kid Rock


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

let out the beast - exo


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 30, 2015)

Macy's Day Parade - Green Day


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Never let you go - Justin bieber                    hate him


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

overdose - exo


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2015)

PRIZM♪RIZM - t7s


----------



## wassop (Dec 30, 2015)

queen - bohemian rhapsody


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2015)

run - bts


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

sing for you - exo


----------



## aericell (Dec 30, 2015)

Todak Todak - EXID


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 30, 2015)

Up All Night - One Direction


----------



## aericell (Dec 30, 2015)

Voice Mail - IU


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

wolf - exo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 30, 2015)

X&Y by Coldplay


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 31, 2015)

You & I - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

zero - chris brown


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 31, 2015)

Animals - Maroon 5


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

butterfly - bts


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 31, 2015)

Clouds - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

dope - bts


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 31, 2015)

End Of The Day - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

fairytale - alexander rybak


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

gee - snsd


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

HyunA - Roll Deep


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

i - taeyeon


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

Jay Park - Mommae


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

keep on dancin' - ellie goulding


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

Loser - Big Bang


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

miss a - only you


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

neon lights - demi lovato


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

Odd Eye - SHINee


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

party - girls generation


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2015)

q&a - seventeen + ailee


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

run - bts


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2015)

short hair - aoa


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

taemin - danger


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

Up & Down - EXID


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

volume up - 4minute


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

Wish Tree - Red Velvet


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

xiumin


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

you are the one - xiumin


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

Zero Gravity - Zion.T


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2015)

Abing Abing - orange caramel


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

baekhyun - beautiful


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

Catch Me - TVXQ


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

dumb dumb - red velvet


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2015)

expectation - girl's day


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

f(x) - Paper Heart


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

gdragon - crayon


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello B*+ches - CL


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2015)

I think I'm crazy - twice


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

just one yesterday - fall out boy


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

Kill Everybody - Skrillex


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2015)

Like a fool - twice


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

Madeon


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

no more dream - bts


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

One Minute To Midnight - Justice


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2015)

prom night - anamanaguchi


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

queen


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

Rock & Roll ***** - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 31, 2015)

Splash Free by (I think) Style Five


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

Teachers - Daft Punk


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

unfair - exo


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

Van Halen


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

wolf - exo


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

xiumin


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 31, 2015)

You & I - One Direction


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 31, 2015)

Zombie by Miser.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 31, 2015)

Act My Age - One Direction


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 31, 2015)

Boogie Woogie Wu by ICP


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

coffee - bts


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Def Leppard


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)

E.T.  Katy Perry


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

fairly local - twenty one pilots


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 1, 2016)

Good Rockin'- the doors


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)

Get Off..  Prince


----------



## rev1175 (Jan 1, 2016)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

I love you - Faith evans


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 1, 2016)

Jingo- Santana


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Kangaroo Cry by Blue October


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

let me know - bts


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2016)

Mollayo - apink


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

n.o - bts


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2016)

Ohh ahh - twice


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

party - girls generation


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2016)

q&a - seventeen


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

run - bts


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2016)

something - girl's day


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

the hills - the weeknd


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 1, 2016)

Under the bridge- the red hot chili peppers


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

vanilla twilight - owl city


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2016)

Wonder girls


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

xoxoxo - black eyed peas


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

You & I by Crystal Fighters


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Zero by Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## aericell (Jan 1, 2016)

Apink - LUV


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

butterfly - bts (i swear I name this song everytime i get letter B lel)


----------



## duckvely (Jan 1, 2016)

come back home - 2NE1


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

dope - bts


----------



## aericell (Jan 1, 2016)

Everybody - SHINee


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Frank Sinatra.


----------



## aericell (Jan 1, 2016)

Gfriend - Me Gustas Tu


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 1, 2016)

Give me more - Britney Spears


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

happiness - red velvet


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Incubus


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

just a dream - nelly


----------



## duckvely (Jan 1, 2016)

kissing you - snsd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Liam Lynch


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2016)

my my - apink


----------



## duckvely (Jan 1, 2016)

no no no - apink


----------



## aericell (Jan 1, 2016)

only look at me - taeyang


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

party - snsd


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 2, 2016)

Queen - We Will Rock You


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

ride - twenty one pilots


----------



## duckvely (Jan 2, 2016)

sistar - alone


----------



## aericell (Jan 2, 2016)

tts - dear santa


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 2, 2016)

Up All Night - One Direction


----------



## duckvely (Jan 2, 2016)

vixx - voodoo doll


----------



## aericell (Jan 2, 2016)

what if - exo


----------



## wassop (Jan 2, 2016)

xerox - jc + the voidz


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 2, 2016)

you oughta know....Alanis Morissette


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

zero - chris brown


----------



## duckvely (Jan 2, 2016)

apink - remember


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

blank space - Taylor Swift.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 2, 2016)

cinderella - cnblue


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

danger - bts


----------



## duckvely (Jan 2, 2016)

echo - snsd


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

fantastic baby - bigbang


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Gary Allan


----------



## duckvely (Jan 3, 2016)

hello - shinee


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 3, 2016)

Its Hot- JAY Z


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Jay-Z


----------



## wassop (Jan 3, 2016)

kathleen - catfish and the bottlemen


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 3, 2016)

Lights- Journey


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Millennia by Crown the Empire


----------



## wassop (Jan 3, 2016)

no no no - beirut


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Otep


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

Pink


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Queen


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Shake it off - John Cena


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

The Used


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 3, 2016)

Underneath it all- No doubt


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Violet Hill by Coldplay


----------



## aericell (Jan 3, 2016)

Wasn't Me - Beast


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 3, 2016)

Xxplosive- Dr.Dre


----------



## aericell (Jan 3, 2016)

Zico - Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Aiden


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 8, 2016)

Babymetal


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Coldplay


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

Diamond in the Sky


----------



## duckvely (Jan 9, 2016)

exid


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 9, 2016)

End Of The Day - One Direction


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

First Last Kiss - One Direction

Can anyone see my post for E? Because I can't, but I know I posted


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Good for You - Selena Gomez

I can see it!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

History - One Direction

Hmm not sure why the thread was so glitched for me, when I posted for E the last post was for D


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

In Flames


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

King - Years & Years


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Last First Kiss - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Magic - Coldplay


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Nobody Compares - One Direction


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

Otep


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Perfect - One Direction


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

Qwerty by Mushroomhead.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Rock Me - One Direction


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

Silverstein


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

talking to the moon - bruno mars


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

Underoath


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

victorious - panic! at the disco


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

White Wedding by Billy Idol


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

X Ambassadors - Renegades


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

Yellow by Coldplay


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Zion.T


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 10, 2016)

Always on time- Ja Rule


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

bang bang bang - bigbang


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Clouds - One Direction


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Drag Me Down - One Direction


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Embers - Owl City


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 10, 2016)

Fly or die- Rock Mafia


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

great big world


----------



## frio hur (Jan 11, 2016)

human - assemblage 23


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 17, 2016)

If I Could Fly - One Direction


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 18, 2016)

Keep ya head up- 2pac


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 18, 2016)

Love You Goodbye - One Direction


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

my lady - exo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 18, 2016)

Night Changes - One Direction


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

oh! - snsd


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

party - snsd


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 18, 2016)

Queen of peace - Florence + the Machine


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

rain - bts


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 18, 2016)

Starry Eyed - Ellie Goulding


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

tender love - exo


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 18, 2016)

up up & away - Kid Cudi


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

vixx


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 18, 2016)

Waiting for the sun-  the doors


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

x - f(x)


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 18, 2016)

You're the one that I want - Olivia Newton-John & John Travolta


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

zedd


----------



## doveling (Jan 18, 2016)

add me in - chris brown


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 18, 2016)

Bubblegum ***** - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## nami26 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sia-Aaliyah


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2016)

Guess I'll do C and D lol. Since C was skipped

Cave in - Owl City

Drag Me Down - One Direction


----------



## duckvely (Jan 19, 2016)

exodus - exo


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 19, 2016)

Farewell- Rihanna


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2016)

Gotta Be You - One Direction


----------



## duckvely (Jan 19, 2016)

huff n puff - red velvet


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

i need u - bts


----------



## Lumira (Jan 19, 2016)

joy to the world - (who even created this)


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

keep your head up - andy grammar


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 31, 2016)

Ladies night- Kool & the gang


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

ma city - bts


----------



## wassop (Jan 31, 2016)

no no no - beirut


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 31, 2016)

Over the Mountain- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## rubyy (Jan 31, 2016)

pacify her - melanie martinez


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

queen


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

rain - bts


----------



## tae (Jan 31, 2016)

stops stop stop - got7


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

the boys - snsd


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 31, 2016)

Up All Night - One Direction


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 31, 2016)

Verdilac- the doors


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

whalien 52 - bts


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

xoxoxo - black eyed peas


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

you think - girls generation


----------



## JellyLu (Feb 5, 2016)

Zero -BAP


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

autumn leaves - bts


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

berceuse - coeur de pirate


----------



## JellyLu (Feb 5, 2016)

Cry Cry -TARA


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

Dope - BTS


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

oops

eat **** and die - electric president


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

faded - alan walker


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

girls/girls/boys - p!atd


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

hold me tight - bts


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

interlude (milo) - modest mouse


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

jungkook - paper hearts


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

kitten im smitten - dear eskimo


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

let me know - bts


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

madelyn - the wonder years


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

no more dream - bts


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 6, 2016)

One- three dog night


----------



## teshima (Feb 6, 2016)

gdi

passenger seat - death cab for cutie


----------



## Javocado (Feb 6, 2016)

Question! - System Of A Down


----------



## teshima (Feb 6, 2016)

roundabout - yes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 6, 2016)

Sublime. (The band here was just playing Santaria)


----------



## teshima (Feb 6, 2016)

thirteen - the antlers


----------



## VividVero (Feb 6, 2016)

Unwritten by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

violet hill - coldplay


----------



## teshima (Feb 6, 2016)

welcome to the black parade lmao


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

xo - john mayer


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

you belong with me - taylor swift


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 6, 2016)

You - Tally Hall


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

zero - bap


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

adventure of a lifetime - coldplay


----------



## cheezyfries (Feb 6, 2016)

Bruised - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

converse high - bts


----------



## Tensu (Feb 6, 2016)

Daylight-Maroon 5


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

empire - shakira


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

fireflies - owlcity


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

good to be alive - andy grammar


----------



## cheezyfries (Feb 7, 2016)

hey hey hey we're all going to die - jack's mannequin


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Ice Cream Cake - Red Velvet


----------



## teshima (Feb 7, 2016)

just one yesterday - fall out boy


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 7, 2016)

Keep ya head up- 2pac


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

let me know - bts


----------



## teshima (Feb 7, 2016)

my understandings - of mice and men


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

no more dream - bts


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 7, 2016)

One love- bob marley


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

party - snsd


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 17, 2016)

Queen - We Will Rock You


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 20, 2016)

Rock Me - One Direction


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 20, 2016)

Sexy ladies- justin timberlake


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2016)

take your time - sam hunt


----------



## galacticity (Feb 26, 2016)

Um Oh Ah Yeh - Mamamoo


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 26, 2016)

vegas lights - panic! at the disco


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

queen - we will rock you


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 27, 2016)

What Makes You Beautiful - One Direction

(W was skipped)


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

xo - beyonce


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 8, 2016)

you think- girls generation


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

zion.t - eat


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

a day to remember


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

boy in luv - bts


----------



## Bowie (Mar 10, 2016)

Bj?rk - Come to Me


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

danger - bts


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

Empire - Bring me the Horizon


----------



## meowduck (Mar 10, 2016)

Fall for you - secondhand serenade


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

Growl - EXO


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 10, 2016)

Hate- 4 minute


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

I Need U - BTS


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 10, 2016)

Juliette- Shinee

- - - Post Merge - - -

o wait I meant SHINee


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

King - Years & Years


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 11, 2016)

lana del ray-  summertime sadness


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

Ma City - BTS


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 11, 2016)

Need you Now- Lady Antebellum


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

Outro: Love is not over - BTS


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 11, 2016)

Plastic Beach - Gorillaz ♥


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

queen


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 25, 2016)

reviving this bc it's probably one of my favorite threads in the basement haha

rollercoaster - bleachers


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

!!! mine too

second grade - bts


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 26, 2016)

Temporary Fix - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2016)

unfair - exo


----------



## Peter (Apr 4, 2016)

Various Storms & Saints - Florence + the Machine


----------



## jiny (Apr 4, 2016)

war of hormone - bts


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 4, 2016)

XO - beyonce


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 4, 2016)

You drive me crazy - Brintney Spears


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 4, 2016)

zara larsson - lush life


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 4, 2016)

all your fault - big sean ft kanye west


----------



## Balverine (Apr 4, 2016)

Birds - Coldplay


----------



## wassop (Apr 4, 2016)

california english - vampire weekend


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 4, 2016)

desperado - rihanna


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 5, 2016)

EASE - Troye Sivan


----------



## jiny (Apr 5, 2016)

for you - bts


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 5, 2016)

Good People - Jack Johnson


----------



## jiny (Apr 5, 2016)

hold me tight - bts


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 5, 2016)

I Know What You Did Last Summer - Shawn Mendez & Camila Cabello


----------



## Peter (Apr 5, 2016)

Jealous - Chromeo


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 5, 2016)

king of the fall - the weeknd


----------



## jiny (Apr 5, 2016)

love me right - exo


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 6, 2016)

message man - twenty one pilots


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 6, 2016)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2016)

n.o - bts


----------



## Buttonsy (May 13, 2016)

Obedear (Purity Ring)


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2016)

party - snsd


----------



## focus (May 14, 2016)

queen


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2016)

run - exo


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

Stay With Me - Sam Smith


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

Touch? Amor?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

Uma Thurman by Fall Out Boy


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

Vertigo - Jason Derulo


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

What Do You Mean? by Justin Bieber


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

XTC


----------



## silicalia (May 16, 2016)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## Fleshy (May 16, 2016)

Zoltar Speaks - Neck Deep


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 16, 2016)

A Head Full Of Dreams by Coldplay


----------



## Fleshy (May 16, 2016)

Bricks - Rise Against


----------



## GardenGnostic (May 16, 2016)

Can you imagine by Dope stars Inc.


----------



## Fleshy (May 16, 2016)

Drive - Halsey


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 18, 2016)

End Of Me - Ashes Remain


----------



## jiny (May 18, 2016)

fantastic - rap monster


----------



## DaCoSim (May 19, 2016)

Give me a sign - breaking Benjamin


----------



## Chrystina (May 19, 2016)

omg can i alphabet

Hype - Drake


----------



## jiny (May 19, 2016)

INTRO: Never Mind - BTS


----------



## Buttonsy (May 19, 2016)

Justice - D.A.N.C.E.


----------



## duckvely (May 19, 2016)

Kick - f(x)


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

omg wrong thread how embarassing hopefully nobody saw that

Loser - Big Bang bc that's how I feel rn


----------



## duckvely (May 20, 2016)

Mamamoo - Freakin Shoes


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

Nillili Mambo - Block B


----------



## duckvely (May 20, 2016)

OMG - Seventeen


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

Pretty Boy - Taemin


----------



## duckvely (May 20, 2016)

Q&A - Seventeen and Ailee


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

Remember - Dear Cloud


----------



## duckvely (May 20, 2016)

Stop the Rain - Eric Nam


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

bogummy said:


> Stop the Rain - Eric Nam





Tiffany - Fool


----------



## duckvely (May 20, 2016)

U R - Taeyeon


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

VIXX - Chained Up


----------



## duckvely (May 20, 2016)

White - Gfriend


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

XOXO - EXO


----------



## duckvely (May 20, 2016)

Yellow Light - Tiffany


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

Zhoumi - Rewind


----------



## duckvely (May 20, 2016)

Ah Yeah - Seventeen


----------



## Melchoir (May 20, 2016)

Brand New


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

Crush - Oasis


----------



## namiieco (May 20, 2016)

Balloons - MandoPony


----------



## Fleshy (May 20, 2016)

Cherry - Moose Blood (are we on C?)


----------



## duckvely (May 21, 2016)

Dear Bride - BTOB

??


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

(ey we were supposed to be on e but we're on track now)

el dorado - exo


----------



## namiieco (May 21, 2016)

F*** You - Lilly Allen


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

grenade - bruno mars


----------



## duckvely (May 22, 2016)

hello - mamamoo


----------



## hydrophonic (May 22, 2016)

I See How You Are - The Broken Family Band


----------



## namiieco (May 22, 2016)

Jingle Bells - Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

kim himchan


----------



## Fleshy (May 22, 2016)

Lane Boy - twenty one pilots


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

my answer - exo


----------



## duckvely (May 22, 2016)

Neverland - Gfriend


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

outro: house of cards - bts


----------



## duckvely (May 22, 2016)

Piano Man - Mamamoo


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

quasimodo - shinee


----------



## duckvely (May 22, 2016)

Rock - Seventeen


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

Sing for You - EXO


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

twenty one pilots


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

Unfair - EXO


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

view - shinee


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

Willows - Shianny


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

xyz - snsd


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

yesterday - wildhony


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

zion.t - no makeup


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 8, 2016)

A.M. - One Direction


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 8, 2016)

Brand New


----------



## Lumira (Jun 8, 2016)

Chandelier - Sia


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

don't go - exo


----------



## Alex518 (Jun 8, 2016)

energy - drake


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

fantastic - rap monster


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 9, 2016)

goner - twenty one pilots


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2016)

heaven - exo


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm Coming Home - Marc Robillard


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2016)

just one day - bts


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 9, 2016)

kitchen sink - top


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 9, 2016)

Left Hand Free ~ alt j


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 10, 2016)

Midnight Memories - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

No Make Up - Zion.T


----------



## jiny (Jun 11, 2016)

one & only - exo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 12, 2016)

Perfect - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

quasimodo - shinee


----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 14, 2016)

Rambo - Bryson Tiller


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2016)

Starring Role - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

they never know - exo


----------



## jiny (Jun 15, 2016)

unfair - exo

forever bumping this alone ;o;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2016)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 17, 2016)

Where Do Broken Hearts Go - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

xyz - snsd


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

you & i - park bom


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

zero - b.a.p


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 19, 2016)

Arabella - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

boyz with fun - bts


----------



## Irelia (Jun 19, 2016)

Cigarette Daydreams - Cage the Elephant


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 19, 2016)

Drag Me Down - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

everyday - ariana grande


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

Fireside- The Arctic Monkeys


----------



## duckvely (Jun 20, 2016)

Go, Go, Go! - The Backyardigans


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 20, 2016)

Holy - Pvris


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 20, 2016)

In The End - Black Veil Brides


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

just one day - bts


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## tearypastel (Jun 20, 2016)

L.A.F - Broods


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

monster - exo


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 20, 2016)

Notes - Modern Baseball


----------



## aericell (Jun 20, 2016)

Oasis - Crush


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 20, 2016)

Paranoid Android - Radiohead


----------



## duckvely (Jun 20, 2016)

Q&A - Seventeen and Ailee


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

Red Light - The Strokes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 20, 2016)

Ski Patrol - The Backyardigans


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

Telescope - Cage the Elephant


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

U Got Me - GOT7


----------



## Jikyul (Jun 20, 2016)

Very Good - Block B


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

War Of Hormone - BTS


----------



## duckvely (Jun 20, 2016)

X - f(x)


----------



## Jikyul (Jun 20, 2016)

YOU - B2ST

(LOW KEY THE KPOPERS TOOK OVER )


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

Zero - BAP


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

Angel of Darkness


----------



## Irelia (Jun 22, 2016)

Bigger Stronger - Coldplay


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

Cloud 9 - EXO


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2016)

Dragon Mountain - The Backyardigans


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

Exodus - EXO


----------



## Jikyul (Jun 23, 2016)

FIRE -- BTS


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2016)

Gotta Get the Job Done - The Backyardigans


----------



## Irelia (Jun 23, 2016)

High Speed - Coldplay


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 23, 2016)

Injection - Rise Against


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 23, 2016)

Justin Bieber - What Do You Mean?


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

Kill Bill - Brown Eyed Girls


----------



## focus (Jun 24, 2016)

Leave Me Lonely - Ariana Grande Feat. Macy Gray


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

Mamacita - Super Junior


----------



## focus (Jun 24, 2016)

Not Just On Christmas - Ariana Grande


----------



## Irelia (Jun 24, 2016)

Optimistic - Radiohead


----------



## Daydream (Jun 24, 2016)

Pompeii - Bastille


----------



## Jikyul (Jun 25, 2016)

Quit playing games -- backstreet boys


----------



## Irelia (Jun 25, 2016)

Reptilia - The Strokes


----------



## Daydream (Jun 25, 2016)

Send My Love - Adele


----------



## Irelia (Jun 26, 2016)

Telescope - Cage the Elephant


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

U Got The Look - Prince


----------



## Irelia (Jun 26, 2016)

Viva la Vida - Coldplay


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

Work - Rihanna and Drake


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

xyz - snsd


----------



## namiieco (Jun 26, 2016)

Y.M.C.A - The Village People


----------



## Daydream (Jun 26, 2016)

Zero - Chris Brown

(Had to look on a website for this one, haha)


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

artificial love - exo


----------



## namiieco (Jun 26, 2016)

Break Free - Ariana Grande


----------



## jiny (Jun 27, 2016)

Cloud 9 - EXO


----------



## blossum (Jun 27, 2016)

Drive - Oh Wonder


----------



## duckvely (Jun 27, 2016)

Eureka! - The Backyardigans


----------



## jiny (Jun 27, 2016)

fly - got7


----------



## Daydream (Jun 28, 2016)

Good Grief - Bastille


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 28, 2016)

Habits - Tove Lo


----------



## jiny (Jun 28, 2016)

i - taeyeon


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 29, 2016)

Justin Bieber - Sorry


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2016)

Kiss You - One Direction


----------



## Daydream (Jun 30, 2016)

Lane Boy - twenty one pilots


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

Monster - EXO


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2016)

Night Changes - One Direction


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 30, 2016)

oh glory - panic at the disco


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2016)

Perfect - One Direction


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

Queen - I Want To Break Free


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

Red Flag - Billy Talent


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

Scream - Tokio Hotel


----------



## Royce (Aug 12, 2016)

Touch of My Hand - Britney Spears


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 23, 2016)

Up All Night - Owl City


----------



## hamster (Nov 23, 2016)

valen by burzum


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2016)

waiting on the world to change -John Mayer


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 23, 2016)

Xscape - Michael Jackson


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 23, 2016)

Yesterday's Son - Lifehouse


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 23, 2016)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 23, 2016)

Attitude City- NSP


----------



## hamster (Nov 24, 2016)

a drug against war by kmfdm


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 24, 2016)

Black Beatles by Rae Sremmurd


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2016)

China Girl - David Bowie


----------



## Mintie (Nov 26, 2016)

drawing pins by nothing but thieves


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

Eagle - ABBA


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

Flashing Lights - Kanye West


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

ghost clock by lymbyc systym


----------



## Mintie (Nov 26, 2016)

hospital beds by cold war kids


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

i'm waiting for the man by the velvet underground


----------



## acmohn (Nov 26, 2016)

jacked up by weezer


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## returnofsaturn (Nov 26, 2016)

acmohn said:


> jacked up by weezer



(I LOVE WEEZER)

Like A Man Possessed - The Get Up Kids


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

Modern Love - David Bowie


----------



## Trystin (Nov 26, 2016)

Not Everybody Likes Us - Hank Williams III


----------



## acmohn (Nov 26, 2016)

oil on water by bastille


----------



## Mintie (Nov 26, 2016)

pas de cheval by p!atd


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

Queen B***h - David Bowie


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 27, 2016)

Radiant Eclipse - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

son of a gun by kmfdm


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 27, 2016)

Til kingdom come~Coldplay


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

Under Pressure - David Bowie/Queen


----------



## acmohn (Nov 27, 2016)

valentine by the wombats


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## Mintie (Nov 27, 2016)

x marks the spot by coldplay


----------



## acmohn (Nov 27, 2016)

your body is a weapon by the wombats


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Daydream (Nov 27, 2016)

An Act of Kindness - Bastille


----------



## Mintie (Nov 28, 2016)

before you start your day by twenty one pilots


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 28, 2016)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Daydream (Nov 28, 2016)

Dream - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Nov 28, 2016)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 28, 2016)

Freakshow - Britney Spears


----------



## Daydream (Nov 28, 2016)

Gorilla - Bruno Mars


----------



## acmohn (Nov 28, 2016)

Headspace by the wombats

my all time favorite <3


----------



## hamster (Nov 28, 2016)

i'm jim morrison, i'm dead by mogwai


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 28, 2016)

Kokomo by The Beach Boys


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 28, 2016)

Loser - Beck


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

Missing You - 2NE1
Just like how I miss 2NE1 after their disbandment.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 28, 2016)

Now and Then - Adele


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 28, 2016)

Our Truth - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Bcat (Nov 28, 2016)

Peppermint winter- Owl City


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

quasimodo - shinee


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ride-Twenty One Pilots


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

she is - jonghyun


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

Twisted Transistor - Korn


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

up & down - taeyeon & hyoyeon


----------



## bikes345 (Dec 21, 2016)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

we are bulletproof pt. 2 - bts


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2016)

X by soad


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2016)

you're a mean one mr grinch
Thurl Ravenscroft


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

zion.t


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 22, 2016)

Alan Walker - Faded


----------



## KatRose (Dec 22, 2016)

Big Data


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 22, 2016)

Culture Club


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

d (half moon) - dean


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 22, 2016)

Envy Satisfaction - Miku


----------



## freshmilk (Dec 22, 2016)

Firestarter - The Prodigy


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

gotta be you - 2ne1


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 22, 2016)

Hand in Hand -Miku


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 22, 2016)

Happy Boys & Girls - Aqua


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 22, 2016)

If I Could Fly - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

jackpot - block b


----------



## hamster (Dec 22, 2016)

kids by mgmt


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

lie - jimin (BTS)


----------



## chapstick (Dec 22, 2016)

milf $ - fergie


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

night - taeyeon


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 22, 2016)

Oppa Gangnam Style - PSY


----------



## KatRose (Dec 22, 2016)

Pentatonix


----------



## chapstick (Dec 23, 2016)

Queen


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 23, 2016)

Reverse Rainbow - Miku


----------



## Bcat (Dec 23, 2016)

steady as she goes- sky sailing


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 23, 2016)

Tell your World - Miku


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Under Pressure - David Bowie/Queen


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2016)

view - shinee


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

We ain't got nothing yet - Blue Magoos


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2016)

x marks the spot - coldplay


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 23, 2016)

Young the Giant


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

Zion.T


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 24, 2016)

Arifureta Sekai Seifuku - Miku


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

blood sweat & tears - bts


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 24, 2016)

Cat Ears Archive -Miku


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

dumb dumb - red velvet


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 24, 2016)

Envy Satisfaction -Miku


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

falling for you - exo


----------



## Royce (Dec 24, 2016)

Green Light - Girls Generation


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

heaven - exo


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 25, 2016)

I Don't Care - Fall Out Boy


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2016)

jump - bts


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2016)

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## Mintie (Dec 25, 2016)

let the flames begin by paramore


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2016)

me like yuh - jay park


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 26, 2016)

nothing else matters - metallica


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 26, 2016)

Our lawyers made us change the name of this song so we wouldn't get sued--Fall Out Boy

(Apparently it is a real song  )


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2016)

party - girls generation


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 27, 2016)

Quicksand - Britney Spears


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 27, 2016)

Rude Boy- Rhianna


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 27, 2016)

Slow Motion - Miku


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 27, 2016)

Too Much- Spice Girls


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 27, 2016)

Ugly Heart - G.R.L.


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2016)

very very very - ioi


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 29, 2016)

Where Do Broken Hearts Go - One Direction


----------



## KatRose (Dec 29, 2016)

X Ambassadors


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

Your Drums, Your Love - Alunageorge


----------



## KatRose (Dec 29, 2016)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

am i wrong - bts


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 29, 2016)

...Baby One More Time - Britney Spears


----------



## Mintie (Dec 29, 2016)

cruel world by phantogram

not sure if i've said it before but whatever lol


----------



## KatRose (Dec 29, 2016)

Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

embarrassed - bts


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 29, 2016)

Fernando - ABBA


----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2016)

Good time- Owl City


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

heartbreak hotel - tiffany


----------



## Irelia (Dec 29, 2016)

In my place - Coldplay


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Dec 29, 2016)

"Just Dance" - Lady Gaga


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2016)

Korn


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

lost - bts


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2016)

My Chemical Romance


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

never mind - BTS


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 30, 2016)

On The Wing - Owl City


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

Prisoner - The Weeknd


----------



## Dim (Dec 30, 2016)

Quiet Riot


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2016)

red - jonghyun


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 30, 2016)

Spellbound - Siouxsie and the banshees


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 30, 2016)

Telephone - Britney Spears feat. Lady Gaga


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2016)

Under Pressure - David Bowie/Queen


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 30, 2016)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2016)

whalien 52 - bts


----------



## Bcat (Dec 31, 2016)

xo- John mayer


----------



## Limon (Dec 31, 2016)

You're So Dark - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## KatRose (Jan 1, 2017)

Ain't No Rest for the Wicked - Cage the Elephant


----------



## Mintie (Jan 1, 2017)

before you start your day by twenty one pilots


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2017)

come back home - 2ne1


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 1, 2017)

Dark Lady - Cher


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 1, 2017)

Everything - Karmin


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2017)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2017)

gee - girls generation


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hot 'n Cold - Katy Perry


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

Illumination Theory - Dream Theater


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 2, 2017)

Knights of Cydonia- Muse


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

Left Hand Free - AltJ


----------



## Cheren (Jan 2, 2017)

Motherland - Crystal Kay


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 2, 2017)

New York Soul (pt 2) - Jon Bellion


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

Okay is Alright With Me - Eric Hutchinson


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jan 2, 2017)

I did an 'E' song because I didn't refresh the page when the above user posted 

Sugar we're going down---*F*all Out Boy


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

painchri589 said:


> I did an 'E' song because I didn't refresh the page when the above user posted
> 
> Sugar we're going down---*F*all Out Boy


Ummm shouldn't the song/artist have been *P* because the post above yours had a _song_ that started with *O*? I think you were looking at the artist instead


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

^ yup, should've been 'p' so I'm just gonna do that letter

Pink Lemonade - The Wombats


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

Maybe we should bold our letters to make things a little easier? Just a suggestion

*Q*uutamo - Apocalyptica


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

I like it. I'll bold the letter from now on, permitted I remember to lol.

*R*eptilia - the Strokes


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 2, 2017)

*S*atisfaction Envy- Miku


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

Time of Dying - Three Days Grace


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2017)

u hoo hoo - block b


----------



## KatRose (Jan 3, 2017)

*V*alentine - Pentatonix


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 3, 2017)

*Z*ydrate Anatomy - Terrance Zdunich, Alexa Vega & Paris Hilton


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

Z does not go after V. :[

Oh well I'll just start the alphabet over to make things easier I guess

*A*dam's Song - Blink-182


----------



## Cheren (Jan 3, 2017)

*B*attlefield - Blind Guardian


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

^Finally someone puts something good! :-D

*C*yanide - Metallica


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2017)

*d*rip drop - taemin


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 3, 2017)

Nox said:


> Z does not go after V. :[
> 
> Oh well I'll just start the alphabet over to make things easier I guess
> 
> *A*dam's Song - Blink-182



Literally saw a Y not a V lmao! 

*E*s Una Pasiva- Willam


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 3, 2017)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 5, 2017)

*G*old - Owl City


----------



## KatRose (Jan 5, 2017)

^ THAT's A REAL GOOD SONG

*H*oney and the Bee - Owl City

- - - Post Merge - - -

^ THAT's A REAL GOOD SONG

*H*oney and the Bee - Owl City


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 5, 2017)

I See Stars- Murder Mitten


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2017)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga (lol wut)


----------



## Licorice (Jan 5, 2017)

Konnichiwa - Skepta


----------



## KatRose (Jan 5, 2017)

*L*ove Song - Sara Bareilles


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2017)

Mine - Stingy from LazyTown


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 6, 2017)

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2017)

Obstacles - Syd Matters


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 6, 2017)

Perfect - One Direction


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2017)

Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 6, 2017)

Red - Taylor Swift


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2017)

Spanish Sahara - Foals


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 6, 2017)

Tidal Wave - Owl City


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2017)

Until It's Gone - Linkin Park


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2017)

Victorious- Panic! at the disco


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2017)

When Can I See You Again? - Owl City


----------



## KatRose (Jan 7, 2017)

X Marks the Spot - Coldplay


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2017)

You're Not Alone - Owl City


----------



## KatRose (Jan 8, 2017)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2017)

A Thousand Cherry Blossoms (Senbonzakura) - Hatsune Miku


----------



## Bcat (Jan 9, 2017)

Blue and red- Sky Sailing


----------



## Pookie4557 (Jan 9, 2017)

Cool Patrol- NSP


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 9, 2017)

Do You Wanna Come Over? - Britney Spears


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 9, 2017)

Enjoy Yourself - Saint Pepsi


----------



## Lyraa (Jan 9, 2017)

Fountain of Youth - Cane Hill


----------



## Bcat (Jan 9, 2017)

Gold-Owl City


----------



## Licorice (Jan 10, 2017)

Hear you me - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's Gonna Be Me by N'Sync


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

*J*umper - Third Eye Blind


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 10, 2017)

Клоуны - t.A.T.u.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

Lost Boy - Ruth B


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2017)

*M*aster of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

*n*obody knows - dark dark dark


----------



## deercafe (Jan 10, 2017)

ottoman - vampire weekend


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

*P*uzzle Pieces - Saint Motel


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

queen of scars - toadies


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2017)

*R*evolution - Pennywise


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

*S*omething Good Can Work - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

Take Me Away - Lifehouse


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

*U*p All Night - Owl City


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 11, 2017)

*V*ampire Heart - H.I.M.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 11, 2017)

We Are Number One - Robbie Rotten


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 11, 2017)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## KatRose (Jan 11, 2017)

*Y*ou Only Live Once - The Strokes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Z*ayn - Pillowtalk


----------



## KatRose (Jan 11, 2017)

*A*re You Gonna Be My Girl - Jet


----------



## Dim (Jan 11, 2017)

*B*ack in Black- AC/DC


----------



## KatRose (Jan 11, 2017)

*C*alifornication - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 12, 2017)

Don't Wanna Know - Maroon 5


----------



## Soraru (Jan 12, 2017)

Electric Lady - Janelle Monae


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 12, 2017)

Fifty Sixty - Alizee


----------



## MoeLover (Jan 12, 2017)

*G*eorgia - Vance Joy


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

*H*alf of My Heart - John Mayer


----------



## MoeLover (Jan 12, 2017)

*I*dfc - Blackbear


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

*J*ump Into the Fog - The Wombats


----------



## MoeLover (Jan 12, 2017)

*K*ids - OneRepublic


----------



## Bcat (Jan 12, 2017)

lego house -ed sheeran


----------



## MoeLover (Jan 12, 2017)

*M*illion Reasons - Lady Gaga


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

*N*icotine - Panic at the Disco


----------



## MoeLover (Jan 13, 2017)

*O*phelia - The Lumineers


----------



## Mintie (Jan 13, 2017)

purple yellow red and blue by portugal. the man


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

*Q*ueen of the Reich - Queensryche


----------



## Bcat (Jan 31, 2017)

Riptide- Vance Joy


----------



## Dim (Jan 31, 2017)

Sick or Sane - Senses Fail


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 1, 2017)

*T*his Town - Niall Horan


----------



## Limon (Feb 1, 2017)

*U*nder The Sea - The Little Mermaid


----------



## Bcat (Feb 1, 2017)

Verge- Owl City


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 1, 2017)

*W*hen Can I see You Again? - Owl City


----------



## Lyraa (Feb 17, 2017)

_X_eno - Crossfaith


----------



## jiny (Feb 22, 2017)

yanghwa bridge - Zion.T


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Z*endaya -Replay


----------



## pipty (Mar 2, 2017)

Above & Beyond


----------



## Bcat (Mar 2, 2017)

Better days- the goo goo dolls


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

China Girl-David Bowie


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 2, 2017)

Heart-Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 24, 2017)

*E*arly Birdie - Owl City


----------



## Bcat (Apr 24, 2017)

Fast Car -Tracy Chapman


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 24, 2017)

*G*old - Owl City


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 24, 2017)

Hairspray ~ Nodaway


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

):

- - - Post Merge - - -

Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I Love Rock N Roll


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 29, 2017)

K.A.R.D - Don't Recall


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Let It Be - The Beatles


----------



## Introvert (Apr 29, 2017)

Maxwell's Silver Hammer - The Beatles


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 29, 2017)

Negative Creep - Nirvana


----------



## carp (Apr 29, 2017)

omori- pure imagination


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 29, 2017)

Pink nightmares - infected mushroom


----------



## Introvert (Apr 29, 2017)

Quest For Fire - Iron Maiden


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Rape Me - Nirvana


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 30, 2017)

*S*uper Junior - Sorry, Sorry


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2017)

Time of Dying - Three Days Grace


----------



## Introvert (Apr 30, 2017)

U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 30, 2017)

*V*a Va Voom - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 30, 2017)

*W*est Coast Friendship - Owl City


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 30, 2017)

XO ~ Beyonce


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 30, 2017)

Yellow - coldplay


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 30, 2017)

Zora (Mashup) ~ Sushi Killer


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2017)

It Ends Tonight - *A*ll American Rejects


----------



## Ryumia (May 2, 2017)

*B*oys generally Asian - Who's It Gonna Be


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 2, 2017)

Cancer for the cure - Eels


----------



## Bcat (May 2, 2017)

Dental care - Owl City


----------



## watercolorwish (May 2, 2017)

easier said - sunflower bean


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 2, 2017)

Friday - Rebecca Black (I think it counts)


----------



## Introvert (May 2, 2017)

Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 3, 2017)

Heartbreak Horizon - Alunageorge


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 3, 2017)

It ends tonight - All American rejects


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 3, 2017)

Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 15, 2017)

Knockin' on heaven's door - Bob dylan


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2017)

Lisztomania- Phoenix


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2017)

Marigold - Nirvana/Foo Fighters


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2017)

*N*ightmare - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

On Top of the World - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2017)

Paint it Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## jiny (May 25, 2017)

quasimodo - shinee


----------



## amarie. (May 25, 2017)

Race Car Grin You Aint No Landmark - Modest Mouse


----------



## jiny (May 27, 2017)

say wow - day6


----------



## Bcat (May 27, 2017)

The Real World -Owl City


----------



## Mayordaisy (Jan 1, 2018)

Unforgettable ~ P!nk


----------



## mitfy (Jan 1, 2018)

Visitation of the Ghost - The Brobecks


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 1, 2018)

We Got the Power - Gorillaz


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 2, 2018)

x Japan


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

YMCA - Village People


----------



## Diancie (Jan 3, 2018)

Zedd


----------



## rylan (Jan 3, 2018)

Adele


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 3, 2018)

Back to December - Taylor Swift


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2018)

Can Do - Journey


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 3, 2018)

Don't Stop Me Now - Queen


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 3, 2018)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2018)

Foolish Heart - Steve Perry


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 4, 2018)

Green Day


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 5, 2018)

Higher than hope - Nightwish


----------



## namiieco (Jan 5, 2018)

intertwined - dodie


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2018)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 6, 2018)

Korpiklaani


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

lemon boy - cavetown


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 6, 2018)

Monster - Paramore


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2018)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

one for the road - dodie


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 6, 2018)

Papa Don't Preach - Madonna


----------



## Balverine (Jan 6, 2018)

Queen of the scene - Hot Chelle Rae


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2018)

Rock This Town - Stray Cats


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

serendipity - bts


----------



## Balverine (Jan 6, 2018)

To the moon and back - Savage Garden


----------



## Quackerz (Jan 6, 2018)

ugly heart - grl


----------



## Marte (Jan 6, 2018)

Valley of the Dolls - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 6, 2018)

Wishmaster - Nightwish


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 8, 2018)

XO - Beyonc?


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 8, 2018)

Yellow Light - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

Zayde Wolf


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

Always Something There to Remind Me - Naked Eyes


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

Bright Star - Bright Star (The musical with the same name lol)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

Can't Fight This Feeling - REO Speedwagon


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

Daisies of the Galaxy - Eels


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 8, 2018)

Ever Dream - Nightwish


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 9, 2018)

Fading - Rihanna


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 9, 2018)

Guren - the GazettE


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 10, 2018)

Head, Shoulders, Knees and Toes! - Artist = Unknown


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 10, 2018)

Inis Mona - ELUVEITIE


----------



## Balverine (Jan 10, 2018)

Jenny was a friend of mine - the Killers


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 10, 2018)

Kings of Leon


----------



## mitfy (Jan 10, 2018)

Little Lion Man - Mumford and Sons


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 10, 2018)

Metallica


----------



## mitfy (Jan 10, 2018)

Numb - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## Balverine (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh no! - Marina and the diamonds


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2018)

Paperback Writer - The Beatles


----------



## mitfy (Jan 10, 2018)

Queen


----------



## Limon (Jan 10, 2018)

Relax - Tomoko Aran


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 10, 2018)

shadows - sabrina carpenter


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2018)

That's All - Genesis


----------



## Diancie (Jan 11, 2018)

Unbreakable Smile - Tori Kelly


----------



## frio hur (Jan 11, 2018)

vacant - iris


----------



## Balverine (Jan 11, 2018)

What happened to us? - Hoobastank


----------



## mitfy (Jan 11, 2018)

Set It Off


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 11, 2018)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Balverine (Jan 11, 2018)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 11, 2018)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Balverine (Jan 11, 2018)

All we ever knew - The head and the heart


----------



## frio hur (Jan 11, 2018)

beautiful collision - bic runga


----------



## mitfy (Jan 11, 2018)

cut the string - mother mother


----------



## Balverine (Jan 11, 2018)

Don't take the money - Bleachers


----------



## mitfy (Jan 11, 2018)

everybody wants to be an astronaut - royal republic


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 11, 2018)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Balverine (Jan 12, 2018)

Give it away - Red hot chili peppers


----------



## mitfy (Jan 12, 2018)

hypnotized - set it off


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 12, 2018)

I wish you were here - Florence and the Machine


----------



## Balverine (Jan 12, 2018)

Jolene - Cake


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 12, 2018)

Kultanainen - Korpiklaani


----------



## mitfy (Jan 12, 2018)

let's dance to joy division - the wombats


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 12, 2018)

Long Distance Runaround - Yes


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 12, 2018)

Machinehead - Bush


----------



## Balverine (Jan 13, 2018)

Numb bears - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## Limon (Jan 13, 2018)

One More Flight - Takako Mamiya


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 13, 2018)

Papaoutai - Stromae


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

Queen!


----------



## Balverine (Jan 13, 2018)

Rise Against *v*


----------



## mitfy (Jan 13, 2018)

space song - beach house


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 13, 2018)

Titanium - David Guetta and Sia


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 13, 2018)

Umbrella- Rihanna and Jay Z


----------



## mitfy (Jan 13, 2018)

visitation of the ghost - the brobecks (i think?)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

Welcome to the Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## Balverine (Jan 13, 2018)

Xenos


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

You've got to hide your love away - Beatles


----------



## Marte (Jan 13, 2018)

Zombie - Ma?tre Gims


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 13, 2018)

Avatar


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

Back in Time - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 13, 2018)

Chop Suey - System of a Down


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

Dreaming While You Sleep - Genesis


----------



## Balverine (Jan 14, 2018)

Entertainment - Rise Against


----------



## Heemi (Jan 14, 2018)

Ferdk - Battle Against a True Hero (Rock Remix)


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 14, 2018)

Gackt


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 14, 2018)

Hands Held High - Linkin Park


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2018)

In Bloom - Nirvana


----------



## mitfy (Jan 14, 2018)

jasmine thompson


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 14, 2018)

Kids - MGMT


----------



## Balverine (Jan 14, 2018)

Love me dead - Ludo


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 14, 2018)

Mountain Sound - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2018)

Nearly witches - Panic! at the Disco


----------



## Chele (Jan 15, 2018)

Of monsters and men


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 15, 2018)

Perfect - Ed Sheeran


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 15, 2018)

Quicksand - David Bowie


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2018)

Rollercoaster - Bleachers


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 15, 2018)

Shut Up and Dance - Walk the Moon


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2018)

Starships - Nicki Minaj

- - - Post Merge - - -

nINJA'D


----------



## Keldi (Jan 15, 2018)

The Disappearence of Hatsune Miku- Hatsune Miku


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 15, 2018)

Utada Hikaru


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2018)

Vindicated - Dashboard confessional


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 15, 2018)

Waiting - Green Day


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2018)

You Can't Do That - Beatles

- - - Post Merge - - -



LemonInator said:


> Shut Up and Dance - Walk the Moon



Tbh I really don't like newer music but this song is an exception ^o^


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2018)

Zedd


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

Alone - Heart


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Waters - Avatar


----------



## mitfy (Jan 16, 2018)

cher


----------



## namiieco (Jan 16, 2018)

dodie clark - burned out


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 16, 2018)

Eluveitie


----------



## Balverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Far away - Troy Baker


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 17, 2018)

Gale Song - The Lumineers


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2018)

Hungry Eyes - Eric Carmen


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

I Can't Wait - Nu Shooz


----------



## Limon (Jan 17, 2018)

Juggler - Meiko Nakahara


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 17, 2018)

Kiss


----------



## Keldi (Jan 17, 2018)

Lowlife- Poppy


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 17, 2018)

M?tley Cr?e


----------



## Balverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Night Ranger


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2018)

Opened The Door - Journey


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Promises - Def Leppard


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 18, 2018)

Queen of Peace - Florence + the Machine


----------



## Ceremonials (Jan 18, 2018)

Ribs - lorde


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 18, 2018)

Shinedown


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2018)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell


----------



## Balverine (Jan 18, 2018)

Unsteady - X Ambassadors


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2018)

Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley


----------



## mitfy (Jan 18, 2018)

ween


----------



## Balverine (Jan 19, 2018)

X Ambassador


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 19, 2018)

Yoshiki


----------



## namiieco (Jan 19, 2018)

zedd


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 19, 2018)

Apocalyptica


----------



## Limon (Jan 19, 2018)

Bay City - Junko Yagami


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 21, 2018)

Cellar Darling


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 21, 2018)

Digital Daggers


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 21, 2018)

Evanescence


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 21, 2018)

Falling in Reverse


----------



## Keldi (Jan 21, 2018)

Graduation- Kero Kero Bonito


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 21, 2018)

hide


----------



## Limon (Jan 21, 2018)

Imagination - Junko Yagami


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 21, 2018)

Just Right - Got7


----------



## mitfy (Jan 21, 2018)

killer - the ready set


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 21, 2018)

Linkin Park


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2018)

Money For Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 21, 2018)

New Land - Avatar


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh Ms. Believer - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 21, 2018)

Perfect- Ed Sheeran


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2018)

Queen


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 21, 2018)

Rush


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 21, 2018)

Set It Off


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2018)

The Time Of My Life - Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 22, 2018)

Undertale OST - Bring it in Guys! = Toby Fox


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2018)

Volbeat


----------



## ohkat (Jan 22, 2018)

We Came As Romans


----------



## MayorThomas (Jan 22, 2018)

XO - Beyonc?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 22, 2018)

Y.O.U - ShinEE


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2018)

zz top


----------



## MayorThomas (Jan 22, 2018)

Animal - Neon Trees


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2018)

Boogie Wonderland - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2018)

cleanse the bloodlines - unleash the archers


----------



## ohkat (Jan 22, 2018)

DNCE - Cake By The Ocean


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2018)

Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey Ya - Outkast


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2018)

Face in the Sand - Iron Maiden


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2018)

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2018)

Higher than Hope - Nightwish


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 22, 2018)

Isle of Flightless Birds - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

Joy Division


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2018)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

Long Distance Runaround - Yes


----------



## Keldi (Jan 23, 2018)

Muzzle of the Nemesis- Megpoid Gumi
Ooh Double points both song and artist start with m lol


----------



## Limon (Jan 23, 2018)

Nemuri Hime - Meiko Nakahara


----------



## Diancie (Jan 23, 2018)

One Last Time - Ariana Grande


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 23, 2018)

Post Blue - Placebo


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 23, 2018)

Queen of the Field - Alicia Keys


----------



## Balverine (Jan 23, 2018)

Roses - Chainsmokers ft Rozes


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 23, 2018)

Shake it out - Florence and the machine


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 23, 2018)

The Last of the Real Ones - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Balverine (Jan 23, 2018)

Unavoidable - Neon Trees


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 23, 2018)

Victorious - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## mitfy (Jan 23, 2018)

waiting for the world to end - mother mother


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 23, 2018)

X-Kid - Green Day


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 23, 2018)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 23, 2018)

Believe - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2018)

Crocodile Rock - Elton John


----------



## Balverine (Jan 23, 2018)

Don't let it break your heart - Coldplay


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 23, 2018)

End of Me - Ashes Remain


----------



## Diancie (Jan 24, 2018)

Find Me - Christina Grimmie


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 24, 2018)

Game Over - Falling in Reverse


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 24, 2018)

Happy little boozer - Korpiklaani


----------



## ohkat (Jan 24, 2018)

Icarus - EDEN


----------



## Balverine (Jan 24, 2018)

Jiyuu no tsubasa - Linked Horizon


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 24, 2018)

Kick Me - Sleeping With Sirens


----------



## mitfy (Jan 24, 2018)

life afraid set it off


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 24, 2018)

Message Man - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Marte (Jan 24, 2018)

Nocturne - Secret Garden


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2018)

Only The Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## ohkat (Jan 24, 2018)

Picture Perfect - Escape The Fate


----------



## Balverine (Jan 24, 2018)

Quicksand - Jupiter Rising


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 24, 2018)

Roundabout -  Yes


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 24, 2018)

Shadow of the Day - Linkin Park


----------



## Balverine (Jan 24, 2018)

Ting ting - Alexandra Stan


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 24, 2018)

Unknown Mortal Orchestra


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 25, 2018)

Valentine's Day - Linkin Park


----------



## Diancie (Jan 25, 2018)

Where is the love? - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Balverine (Jan 25, 2018)

Xcaliber


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 25, 2018)

Your Life - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 25, 2018)

Zephyr Song- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 25, 2018)

Anthem of the Angels - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2018)

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 25, 2018)

Carry On My Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2018)

Don't Stop Believin' - Journey


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 25, 2018)

Everydays - Yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2018)

Footloose - Kenny Loggins


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 26, 2018)

(The) *G*rowlers

(i guess this would count but honestly I'm not sure)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2018)

Heartbreaker - Pat Benatar


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 26, 2018)

Is This It - The Strokes


----------



## Diancie (Jan 26, 2018)

Just A Dream - Nelly


----------



## frio hur (Jan 26, 2018)

kein zurueck - wolfsheim


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 26, 2018)

Lion - Hollywood Undead


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

Melting - King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 27, 2018)

Not Good Enough For Truth In Cliche - Escape The Fate


----------



## ohkat (Jan 27, 2018)

One Day - Tate McRae


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 27, 2018)

Paramore


----------



## Diancie (Jan 27, 2018)

Questions - Chris Brown


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 27, 2018)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2018)

Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) - Eurythmics


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2018)

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

Unknown Mortal Orchestra


----------



## ohkat (Jan 27, 2018)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## frio hur (Jan 28, 2018)

watching over you - seabound


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 28, 2018)

X-mas In Hell - Sixx:A.M.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 28, 2018)

you - dodie


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 28, 2018)

Zoo Station - U2


----------



## Diancie (Jan 28, 2018)

All These Years - Camila Cabello


----------



## ohkat (Jan 28, 2018)

Bibia Be Ye Ye - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 28, 2018)

Come and Get It- Selena Gomez


----------



## Balverine (Jan 28, 2018)

Dead hearts - Stars


----------



## frio hur (Jan 29, 2018)

endure - assemblage 23


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 29, 2018)

Feels Good- Tony! Toni! Ton?!


----------



## Diancie (Jan 29, 2018)

Gold - Kiiara


----------



## ohkat (Jan 29, 2018)

Havana - Camila Cabello


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 29, 2018)

In Waves - Trivium


----------



## frio hur (Jan 30, 2018)

just for now - imogen heap


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 30, 2018)

Karma - Opeth


----------



## Cheren (Jan 30, 2018)

Lone Digger by Caravan Palace


----------



## ohkat (Jan 30, 2018)

My Vow - Black Veil Brides


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 30, 2018)

Nightwind- Asia Minor


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 31, 2018)

Open the Gate - Agonoize


----------



## ohkat (Jan 31, 2018)

Praying - Kesha


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 31, 2018)

Question! - System Of A Down


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 31, 2018)

Raise! - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2018)

Somebody To Love - Queen


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 31, 2018)

The Growlers


----------



## Balverine (Jan 31, 2018)

Underdog - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 1, 2018)

Valhalla - Blind Guardian


----------



## Balverine (Feb 1, 2018)

Walking the wire - Imagine Dragons


----------



## ohkat (Feb 2, 2018)

xo - eden


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 2, 2018)

Y‘all Want a Single - Korn


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 3, 2018)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## frio hur (Feb 3, 2018)

alone again - assemblage 23


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

Best Friend - Mellow Fellow


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 4, 2018)

Chamber the Cartridge - Rise Against


----------



## Keldi (Feb 4, 2018)

Don't Threaten Me With A Good Time- Panic! At The Disco


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2018)

Elton John


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 5, 2018)

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## Keldi (Feb 5, 2018)

Gasoline- Halsey


----------



## frio hur (Feb 5, 2018)

honest goodbyes - bic runga


----------



## carp (Feb 5, 2018)

izzy bizu


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 5, 2018)

Janis Joplin


----------



## carp (Feb 5, 2018)

ke$ha


----------



## namiieco (Feb 5, 2018)

lemon boy- cavetown


----------



## carp (Feb 5, 2018)

macky gee


----------



## namiieco (Feb 5, 2018)

neverland - holland


----------



## Minto (Feb 5, 2018)

Over The Hills And Far Away-Led Zeppelin


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 5, 2018)

papaoutai - stromae


----------



## carp (Feb 5, 2018)

quavo


----------



## ohkat (Feb 5, 2018)

rx - Theory of a Deadman


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 5, 2018)

Salad Days - Mac DeMarco


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 6, 2018)

Take It Out On Me - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## frio hur (Feb 6, 2018)

underneath the ice - assemblage 23


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 6, 2018)

Vocal - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

i wanna do a few cause i'm bored

wild - troye sivan
white tiger - izzy bizu
would it really kill you if we kissed - heather june
without you - oh wonder


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 6, 2018)

Xanado?  ( Did I do it? I don't know any X peeps so I'm just hoping xanado is a anything )

( Auto corrector thought I wanted Candi lol not xanado


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

You - dodie


----------



## ohkat (Feb 6, 2018)

Zayn - Pillow Talk


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2018)

Alone - Heart


----------



## Octaviian (Feb 7, 2018)

Born This Way - Lady Gaga


----------



## otomatoe (Feb 7, 2018)

Cigarettes & Alcohol - Oasis


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 7, 2018)

Dead End - In Flames


----------



## frio hur (Feb 7, 2018)

endless - iris


----------



## Diancie (Feb 7, 2018)

Free Fall - Christopher


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 7, 2018)

Gaslight - Emilie Autumn


----------



## frio hur (Feb 7, 2018)

hooked - seabound


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 9, 2018)

I Want To Break Free - Queen


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 9, 2018)

I Want To Break Free - Queen


----------



## tifachu (Feb 9, 2018)

ja rule


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 9, 2018)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 9, 2018)

Let It Bleed - The Used


----------



## carp (Feb 9, 2018)

maggie rogers


----------



## frio hur (Feb 9, 2018)

nazo - miho komatsu


----------



## ohkat (Feb 9, 2018)

Out Loud - Gabbie Hanna


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 9, 2018)

Occupied-The Murlocs


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 9, 2018)

Occupied-The Murlocs

- - - Post Merge - - -

Occupied - The Murlocs

- - - Post Merge - - -

Occupied - The Murlocs


----------



## frio hur (Feb 13, 2018)

over & out - assemblage 23


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 13, 2018)

Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus


----------



## frio hur (Feb 13, 2018)

q&a - b'z


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 14, 2018)

Rockabye - Clean Bandit, Anne-Marie, Sean Paul


----------



## frio hur (Feb 14, 2018)

start - rina aiuchi


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2018)

Traveling - Hikaru Utada


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 14, 2018)

Unknown Mortal Orchestra


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 15, 2018)

Va Va Voom - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2018)

Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## frio hur (Feb 16, 2018)

x wires - iris


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 16, 2018)

Ylvis


----------



## frio hur (Feb 17, 2018)

zero hour - tsuneo imahori


----------



## carp (Feb 17, 2018)

alaska - maggie rogers​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 18, 2018)

Black Or White - Michael Jackson


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 18, 2018)

Call of the Mountains  - Eluveitie


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 18, 2018)

Dancing On The Ceiling - Lionel Richie


----------



## ohkat (Feb 18, 2018)

Empire To Ashes - Sleeping With Sirens


----------



## Sherbet (Feb 18, 2018)

Fistful of Steel - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

going to georgia - the mountain goats


----------



## ohkat (Feb 19, 2018)

Helium - Sia


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 20, 2018)

Imagine - John Lennon


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 20, 2018)

Journey


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 20, 2018)

kiss


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 20, 2018)

Loving The Alien - David Bowie


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2018)

Metallica


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 21, 2018)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2018)

O Baterista - Rush


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## catschaoi (Feb 21, 2018)

pumped up kicks - foster the people


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2018)

Queen


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2018)

Red Velvet


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2018)

Safari Song - Greta Van Fleet


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

Tom Petty


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 27, 2018)

Untitled - Simple Plan


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2018)

Venom


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2018)

Working For The Weekend - Loverboy


----------



## pique (Feb 27, 2018)

X-Ray Visions by Clutch


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2018)

You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead Or Alive


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 27, 2018)

Zella Day


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2018)

ABBA


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 27, 2018)

Black Smoke Rising - Greta Van Fleet


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2018)

Crazy Little thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 27, 2018)

Don't Stop Me Now - Queen

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't Stop Me Now - Queen


----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2018)

Evile


----------



## carp (Feb 28, 2018)

florence and the machine


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 28, 2018)

Genesis


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2018)

Heart


----------



## carp (Mar 3, 2018)

Ice Cream - OMFG


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2018)

Just The Same Way - Journey


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

Keldian


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)

Livin' On A Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

Morbid Angel


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)

New York State Of Mind - Billy Joel


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2018)

Overkill


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 8, 2018)

Psy


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2018)

Queensryche


----------



## Minto (Mar 9, 2018)

Rocket Man- Elton John


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2018)

Striker


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2018)

The Power of Love - Huey Lewis And The News


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2018)

U.D.O.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2018)

Vienna - Billy Joel


----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2018)

Within Temptation


----------



## frio hur (Mar 24, 2018)

x ambassadors


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 24, 2018)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 24, 2018)

ABC


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2018)

Bal-Sagoth


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 25, 2018)

Cutting Crew


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2018)

Dream Evil


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 25, 2018)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 25, 2018)

Faithfully - Journey


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2018)

Gama Bomb


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 26, 2018)

Hyde


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2018)

Iced Earth


----------



## amai (Mar 26, 2018)

jumper - third eye blind


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2018)

Kansas


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2018)

Lost Horizon


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 26, 2018)

Mot?rhead


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 26, 2018)

Not Afraid- Eminem


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2018)

Only The Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2018)

Pendragon


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 27, 2018)

Quickening - pre-holder


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 27, 2018)

Rose - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2018)

Sanctuary


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2018)

The Day I Tried to Live - Soundgarden


----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2018)

UFO


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2018)

W.A.S.P.


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

X-Kid - Green Day


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2018)

Young American - David Bowie


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

All Time Low


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 27, 2018)

Bad Wolves


----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2018)

Chastain


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)

Do You Really Want To Hurt Me - Culture Club


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

Everything Falls Apart - Smoke Or Fire


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 27, 2018)

Foo Fighters


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

Green Day


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 28, 2018)

Huey Lewis And The News


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

It Gets Worse - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Giddy (Mar 28, 2018)

Jar of hearts - by Christina Perri~


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2018)

Longview - Green Day


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

My Chemical Romance


----------



## amai (Mar 28, 2018)

Na Na Na - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 28, 2018)

Open Arms - Journey


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

Party Poison - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2018)

Queensryche


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 28, 2018)

Rolling Stones


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

Santeria - Sublime


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2018)

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer


----------



## frio hur (Apr 13, 2018)

ub40


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 13, 2018)

Vale (This Is Where It Ends) - Black Veil Brides


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2018)

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 19, 2018)

XR2 - M.I.A.


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 19, 2018)

Yellow Days


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2018)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 19, 2018)

Astronaut - Simple Plan


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 19, 2018)

Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2018)

Chevelle


----------



## glasspandabear (Apr 19, 2018)

Don't Look Back In Anger - Oasis


----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2018)

Electric Wizard


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2018)

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## matt (May 11, 2018)

Give me everything (pitbulls)


----------



## ForgottenT (May 11, 2018)

Human - Metallica


----------



## dedenne (May 11, 2018)

Imagine dragons


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 13, 2018)

John Lennon


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2018)

Kreator


----------



## matt (May 14, 2018)

Ludacris


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2018)

Megadeth


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 14, 2018)

Never Say Never - Justin Bieber


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2018)

Orange Goblin


----------



## ohkat (May 15, 2018)

Paris - The Chainsmokers


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 15, 2018)

Queen


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2018)

Rainbow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 15, 2018)

Steve Miller Band


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2018)

Twisted Tower Dire


----------



## PaperCat (May 16, 2018)

U2


----------



## cfs317 (May 16, 2018)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2018)

We Are The Champions - Queen


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2018)

Xe-None


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 23, 2018)

You're the one that I want -  John Travolta, Olivia Newton-John? Grease?


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2018)

Zandelle


----------



## Bilaz (May 24, 2018)

Alexander Rybak


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2018)

Behemoth


----------



## ohkat (May 24, 2018)

Camila Cabello


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 25, 2018)

Danger Zone - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2018)

Earth, Wind, & Fire


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2018)

Firewind


----------



## matt (Jun 1, 2018)

Gotye


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2018)

Helloween


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2018)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## luna-melody (Jun 1, 2018)

Jacob Sartorius (lmao sorry)


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2018)

Kobra and the Lotus


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 1, 2018)

Lana Del Rey


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2018)

Mr. Mister


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2018)

Nirvana


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2018)

Obituary


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2018)

Prince


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2018)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2018)

Refugee - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2018)

Starkill


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2018)

The Jesus and the Mary Chain - Just Like Honey


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2018)

Uriah Heep


----------



## Alsafie (Jun 2, 2018)

Verdis Quo - Daft Punk


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2018)

Wintersun


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

XXXTenacion


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 7, 2018)

Young Americans - David Bowie


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

The air conditioning unit.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Zeppelin


----------



## frio hur (Jun 7, 2018)

angry johnny - poe


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2018)

Blind Guardian


----------



## ohkat (Jun 8, 2018)

Champagne - Niykee Heaton


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2018)

Devildriver


----------



## frio hur (Jun 8, 2018)

echo and the bunnymen


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2018)

Fu Manchu


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2018)

Green Day


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2018)

HammerFall


----------



## frio hur (Jun 9, 2018)

iris


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2018)

Jag Panzer


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 9, 2018)

Kiss


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2018)

Lost Horizon


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 9, 2018)

Mess Around - Cage the Elephant


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2018)

Nocturnal Rites


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

One More Night - Phil Collins


----------



## frio hur (Jun 10, 2018)

panic! at the disco


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 10, 2018)

Quincy Jones


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 10, 2018)

Rose-Colored Boy - Paramore


----------



## Ilafae (Jun 11, 2018)

Summer Whisper - Tomppabeats


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 12, 2018)

The Final Countdown - Europe


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2018)

Underground - David Bowie


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 13, 2018)

Wriggle - Cosmo Sheldrake


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

XO - Beyonce


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 4, 2019)

Year Zero - Ghost


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)

Africa- Toto


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

Be A Body - Grimes


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)

Creep- Radiohead


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

D.A.N.C.E. - Justice


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 4, 2019)

Eluveite - Epona


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)

Fever- The Black Keys


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

Goodbye, Goodbye - Tegan and Sara


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 5, 2019)

Hip To Be Square - Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 5, 2019)

Island In The Sun- Weezer


----------



## carackobama (Feb 5, 2019)

Jane’s Dream - Janelle Monae


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 6, 2019)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## rianne (Feb 6, 2019)

Luna - Bombay Bicycle Club


----------



## carackobama (Feb 6, 2019)

Mosquito - Red Velvet


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 6, 2019)

no - Meghan Trainor


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 6, 2019)

On this rock i will build my church - Lord of the lost


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2019)

Please Please Me - The Beatles


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 7, 2019)

Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

Radioactive - Marina


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 7, 2019)

Sweetener - Ariana Grande


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

Tunnel Vision - Rina Sawayama


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 7, 2019)

Unstoppable  - Foxy Shazam


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 7, 2019)

Video killed the radio star - Buggles


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 7, 2019)

Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## petaltail (Feb 7, 2019)

xnxx - joji


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

Your Type - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## Bosmer (Feb 7, 2019)

Zipper - Brockhampton


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 8, 2019)

Adolescent Heart - Class Actress


----------



## carackobama (Feb 8, 2019)

Butterflies - Kacey Musgraves


----------



## Camomile (Feb 8, 2019)

Copycat - Billie Eilish


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2019)

Delicate - Taylor Swift


----------



## Camomile (Feb 8, 2019)

"Endzeit" - Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2019)

Fergalicious - Fergie


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Feb 8, 2019)

Get Your Body Beat - Combichrist


----------



## Camomile (Feb 8, 2019)

"Here Comes the Winner" - Dance Gavin Dance


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Feb 8, 2019)

It's No Good - Depeche Mode


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2019)

John Wayne - Lady Gaga


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2019)

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## carackobama (Feb 8, 2019)

love4eva - Loona


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 9, 2019)

Moves like jagger - Maroon 5


----------



## Bosmer (Feb 9, 2019)

noises - pale waves


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 11, 2019)

OPETH - Ghost of Perdition


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 11, 2019)

Posin' - Sim Gretina


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 11, 2019)

Queen


----------



## creamyy (Feb 12, 2019)

Rookie - Red Velvet


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 12, 2019)

Soundgarden


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2019)

The Cranberries


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 12, 2019)

Under Pressure - Queen, featuring David Bowie


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 12, 2019)

Voodoo Doll - Lord of the Lost


----------



## creamyy (Feb 13, 2019)

when the party's over - Billie Eilish


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

_XOXO_ - Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Sylvia (Feb 13, 2019)

Yuna


----------



## creamyy (Feb 13, 2019)

Zayn


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 13, 2019)

Ariana Grande


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2019)

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## creamyy (Feb 13, 2019)

Cardi B


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2019)

Dream Evil


----------



## gobby (Feb 13, 2019)

Everything Everything-Kemosabe


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2019)

Firewind


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2019)

Green Day


----------



## gobby (Feb 13, 2019)

Highasakite


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2019)

Iced Earth


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 13, 2019)

Jessie J


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2019)

Kreator


----------



## gobby (Feb 13, 2019)

Let Go- frou frou


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2019)

Megadeth


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2019)

Nirvana


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2019)

Overkill


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 14, 2019)

Primadonna - Marina and the diamonds


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 14, 2019)

Queen


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 14, 2019)

rage against the machine


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 14, 2019)

SharaX


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2019)

The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 15, 2019)

Under the sun - Lord of the Lost


----------



## Psydye (Feb 15, 2019)

Vicious Rumors


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2019)

Walking Contradiction - Green Day


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2019)

Xe-None


----------



## petaltail (Feb 16, 2019)

yes or yes - twice


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 16, 2019)

Zion I


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 16, 2019)

Ashes - Ghost


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2019)

Blue Cheer


----------



## leerie (Feb 16, 2019)

clipping.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 16, 2019)

Don't Speak - No Doubt


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 20, 2019)

Eraserheads


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 20, 2019)

Foals


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2019)

Grave Digger


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 20, 2019)

Hold the Line - Toto


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2019)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 20, 2019)

Jigolo Har Megiddo - Ghost


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 20, 2019)

Kaleo


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

Lovebites


----------



## carackobama (Feb 21, 2019)

Mitski


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2019)

Nightwish


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 21, 2019)

OrelSan


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)

Pearl Jam


----------



## carackobama (Feb 21, 2019)

Queen


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2019)

Romanticide - Nightwish


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 21, 2019)

Scar Tissue - RHCP


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)

Teenagers - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

Uriah Heep


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2019)

Voodoo Doll - Lord of the Lost


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

Wintersun


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2019)

X Japan


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 21, 2019)

Youth - Glass Animals


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

Zandelle


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2019)

Absolution - Ghost


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

Bob Marley


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)

Coldplay


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2019)

Death Angel


----------



## carackobama (Feb 22, 2019)

Entropy - Bleachers ft Grimes


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2019)

Fleet Foxes


----------



## gobby (Feb 22, 2019)

Gold guns girls-metric


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 22, 2019)

Hypno K.K- animal crossing


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2019)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 22, 2019)

Jumex


----------



## carackobama (Feb 22, 2019)

Kacey Musgraves


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 22, 2019)

Luna - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2019)

Mudhoney


----------



## gobby (Feb 22, 2019)

Numb-marina and the diamonds


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2019)

Opeth


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 22, 2019)

Posin' - (Peggy Suave) Sim Gretina


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2019)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 22, 2019)

R U Mine - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## gobby (Feb 22, 2019)

Shh-frou frou


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 22, 2019)

inserts anime song here
TRASHCANDY- GRANRODEO


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2019)

Under Pressure - Queen/David Bowie


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2019)

Visigoth


----------



## gobby (Feb 22, 2019)

waterslides!-aquabats


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2019)

X-Kid - Green Day


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 23, 2019)

Year Zero - Ghost


----------



## shrike (Feb 23, 2019)

ZIPPER - BROCKHAMPTON


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2019)

A Sound of Thunder


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 23, 2019)

Braxel Brobots - (Peggy Suave) Sim Gretina


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 23, 2019)

Con Clavi Con Dio - Ghost


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2019)

Depeche Mode


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 23, 2019)

Eluveitie


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2019)

Fu Manchu


----------



## auroral (Feb 24, 2019)

Girl With One Eye - Florence + The Machine


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2019)

HammerFall


----------



## petaltail (Feb 24, 2019)

if you don't know - 5sos


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Julius Fucik


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 24, 2019)

Korpiklaani


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2019)

Lush


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 24, 2019)

Master


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 24, 2019)

Nemo - Nightwish


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2019)

Oingo Boingo


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2019)

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 25, 2019)

Queen


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 25, 2019)

rock n roll - Avril Lavigne


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 25, 2019)

Song of Me - Nightwish


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 25, 2019)

Trees - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 25, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Trees - Twenty One Pilots


(good choice  )

Under the Bridge - RHCP


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 26, 2019)

Valentine's Day - David Bowie


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 26, 2019)

Within Temptation


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 26, 2019)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 26, 2019)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 26, 2019)

Zetsubou - MUCC


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2019)

Amon Amarth


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2019)

BAE - Hyolyn


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 27, 2019)

Beyonce


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 27, 2019)

Beck


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2019)

Cellador


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 27, 2019)

Die Tomorrow - Lord of the Lost


----------



## gobby (Feb 27, 2019)

Eros and apollo-studio killers


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 27, 2019)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2019)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 27, 2019)

Highly Suspect


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 27, 2019)

Inis Mona - Eluveitie


----------



## Balverine (Feb 28, 2019)

Jenny was a friend of mine - The Killers


----------



## cfs317 (Feb 28, 2019)

Kids - MGMT


----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2019)

Lost Horizon


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 28, 2019)

Moo - Doja cat


----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2019)

Nocturnal Rites


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 28, 2019)

Obsession - OK Go


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 28, 2019)

Pixies


----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2019)

Queensryche


----------



## carackobama (Feb 28, 2019)

Red Velvet


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 28, 2019)

Selena gomez


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 28, 2019)

The Broken Ones - Lord of the Lost


----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2019)

Unleash the Archers


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 28, 2019)

Voodoo Doll - Lord of the Lost


----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2019)

Wintersun


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 1, 2019)

XXXTentacion


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 1, 2019)

Ymca - Village people


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 1, 2019)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 1, 2019)

Arctic Monkeys


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2019)

Blue - Marina and The Diamonds


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 1, 2019)

Chun li - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Dream Evil


----------



## maple22 (Mar 2, 2019)

En vous aimant bien - Fran?oise Hardy


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Firewind


----------



## tifachu (Mar 2, 2019)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Helloween


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 2, 2019)

Infestissumam - Ghost


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 2, 2019)

Joywave


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Kobra and the Lotus


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 2, 2019)

Little Talks - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Morbid Angel


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 2, 2019)

Nothing but Thieves


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Orion's Reign


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 2, 2019)

Passion Pit


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 2, 2019)

Quutamo - Apocalyptica


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Return to Forever


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2019)

Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Twisted Tower Dire


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 2, 2019)

Uwu - Chevy


----------



## Cwynne (Mar 2, 2019)

Can I do more than one
hmhmhmh there's just one I promise

Vampires by RY X
Visions by Bring Me The Horizon
Void by The Neighbourhood
Vegetable by Radiohead
Vitals by Mutemath
Vampires Will Never Hurt You by My Chemical Romance


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 2, 2019)

Wish That You Were Here - Florence + the Machine


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Xe-None


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 2, 2019)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 2, 2019)

Atlas Genius


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2019)

Bloodbath


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 2, 2019)

Catvrix - Eluveitie


----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2019)

Dead Kennedys


----------



## tifachu (Mar 3, 2019)

Everyone Everywhere


----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2019)

Fu Manchu


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 3, 2019)

Good Form


----------



## dontpanicx3 (Mar 3, 2019)

High Ball Stepper - Jack White


----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2019)

Infected Mushroom


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 3, 2019)

Jack & Diane - John Mellencamp


----------



## Cwynne (Mar 3, 2019)

Kiss Bang by grandson


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2019)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

MGMT


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2019)

Nickel Creek


----------



## carp (Mar 4, 2019)

Oliver Tree


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2019)

Powerwolf


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 4, 2019)

Quand C'est - Stromae


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2019)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## carackobama (Mar 4, 2019)

Summertime Sadness - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2019)

Tame Impala


----------



## bbritney (Mar 4, 2019)

ugly faces- watsky


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

Violet Indiana


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2019)

Walking Contradiction - Green Day


----------



## maple22 (Mar 5, 2019)

XXXO - M.I.A.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Yob


----------



## petaltail (Mar 6, 2019)

zayn!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2019)

A Sound of Thunder


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 6, 2019)

Black Halo - Lord of the Lost


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2019)

Candlemass


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 6, 2019)

Dark Chest of Wonders - Nightwish


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2019)

Elvenking


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 6, 2019)

Forevermore - Lord of the Lost


----------



## carackobama (Mar 6, 2019)

Girls Generation


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 6, 2019)

Hail to the King - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2019)

Iced Earth


----------



## maple22 (Mar 7, 2019)

Joy Division


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2019)

KMFDM


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 7, 2019)

Lord of the Lost


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2019)

Mare Cognitum


----------



## petaltail (Mar 7, 2019)

NCT


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 7, 2019)

Otherside - RHCP


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2019)

Psychotic Waltz


----------



## Cwynne (Mar 7, 2019)

QB Blitz by Weezer


----------



## carp (Mar 7, 2019)

Roi by VIDEOCLUB


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 7, 2019)

Slayer


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2019)

The Chainsmokers


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 7, 2019)

Utada Hikaru


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2019)

VNV Nation


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 7, 2019)

Wishmaster - Nightwish


----------



## petaltail (Mar 9, 2019)

XOXO - EXO


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2019)

Young Americans - David Bowie


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 9, 2019)

Zombie - Bad Wolves


----------



## Cwynne (Mar 9, 2019)

Angel of Small Death and the Codeine Scene by Hozier


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 9, 2019)

Bye Bye Beautiful - Nightwish


----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2019)

Cloak of Altering


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 10, 2019)

Dancin


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 10, 2019)

End it on this - no doubt


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2019)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2019)

Ghost


----------



## petaltail (Mar 11, 2019)

heartbreaker - nct 127!


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 11, 2019)

i am the grinch


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2019)

Jag Panzer


----------



## Cwynne (Mar 11, 2019)

King For a Day by Pierce the Veil (ft Kellin Quinn)


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2019)

Living Colour


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 11, 2019)

miss you - young franco


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 11, 2019)

Nightwish


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2019)

Ocean Eyes - Billie Eilish


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 11, 2019)

Pentatonix


----------



## Cwynne (Mar 11, 2019)

Quarantine by Mutemath


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 11, 2019)

Red - Catfish and the Bottlemen


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2019)

Striker


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 11, 2019)

Talking Heads


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2019)

Umbrella - Rihanna


----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2019)

Visigoth


----------



## neoratz (Mar 12, 2019)

World Domination How-To - Neru


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 12, 2019)

X Japan


----------



## carackobama (Mar 13, 2019)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2019)

Zyklon


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 13, 2019)

Absolution - Ghost


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2019)

Black Rainbows


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 13, 2019)

Carter & Cash - Tor Miller


----------



## Balverine (Mar 14, 2019)

Disparity by design - Rise Against


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2019)

Enslaved


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 14, 2019)

Figure it out - Beachtape


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2019)

Genesis


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 14, 2019)

Hunger - Florence and the Machine


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2019)

Iron Savior


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 14, 2019)

just for me - proux


----------



## carackobama (Mar 14, 2019)

Kim Petras


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2019)

Lunatic Soul


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2019)

Mike + the Mechanics


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2019)

Neuraxis


----------



## Balverine (Mar 14, 2019)

Oops!... I did it again - Britney Spears


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2019)

Primal Fear


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 14, 2019)

Queen


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2019)

Rotting Christ


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 15, 2019)

See You Again - Tyler, The Creator


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2019)

Tad Morose


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 15, 2019)

Umbrella


----------



## petaltail (Mar 15, 2019)

voodoo doll - 5 seconds of summer


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2019)

While Heaven Wept


----------



## petaltail (Mar 15, 2019)

x - f(x)


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 15, 2019)

Yellowcard


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 15, 2019)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 15, 2019)

Anna of the North


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2019)

Bal-Sagoth


----------



## carackobama (Mar 16, 2019)

Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2019)

Dissection


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 16, 2019)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2019)

Flotsam and Jetsam


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 16, 2019)

Gackt


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2019)

HammerFall


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 16, 2019)

Idolatrine - Ghost


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2019)

Judas Priest


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 16, 2019)

Kings of Leon


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 16, 2019)

Lord of the Lost


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2019)

MindMaze


----------



## petaltail (Mar 16, 2019)

never let it die - watsky


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2019)

Ozric Tentacles


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 16, 2019)

Pilli on pajusta tehty - Korpiklaani


----------



## petaltail (Mar 18, 2019)

q&a - seventeen


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2019)

Running Wild


----------



## maple22 (Mar 18, 2019)

Snail's House


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 21, 2019)

The Art of Love - Lord of the Lost


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

Uriah Heep


----------



## slatka (Mar 21, 2019)

vōx - I Still Care


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

Winterfylleth


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 21, 2019)

X Japan


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Balverine (Mar 21, 2019)

Zedd


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

At the Gates


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

bj?rk - arisen my senses


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Cream


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 22, 2019)

Dark Necessities - RHCP lmao, don't mind the edit


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

Emiliana Torrini - Tookah


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Faith No More


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 22, 2019)

Gasoline- Halsey


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Hail Spirit Noir


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

ionnalee - samaritan


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 23, 2019)

Kill Somebody - YUNGBLUD


----------



## petaltail (Mar 23, 2019)

love shot - exo


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2019)

Machine Men


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 23, 2019)

Naxxar - Lord of the Lost


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2019)

Opeth


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2019)

Pearl Jam


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 23, 2019)

Quit- Cashmere Cat ft. Ariana Grande


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 23, 2019)

Rest Calm - Nightwish


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2019)

Symphony X


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 24, 2019)

The Greatest Show on Earth - Nightwish


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2019)

Underground - David Bowie


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 24, 2019)

Vamps


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2019)

Wednesday 13


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

XTC


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 25, 2019)

Yoshiki


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2019)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 26, 2019)

Abba


----------



## maple22 (Mar 27, 2019)

Blur


----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2019)

Camel


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 28, 2019)

Dance Macabre - Ghost


----------



## maple22 (Mar 28, 2019)

Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2019)

Firewind


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 30, 2019)

Green Day


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 30, 2019)

hide


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Iggy Pop


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Mar 30, 2019)

Just Wait And See - The Beau Brummels


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Kula Shaker


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 30, 2019)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Megadeth


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 30, 2019)

New Radicals


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 30, 2019)

Of Mice And Men - Megadeth


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Punch Brothers


----------



## maple22 (Mar 31, 2019)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

Revocation


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 1, 2019)

sc mira.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

Tame Impala


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

Umbrella - Rihanna


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 1, 2019)

Vampire Depression - Vamps


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ween


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

I don’t even listen to him but

Xxxtentacion (rip btw)


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 2, 2019)

Yesterday - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)

Zyklon


----------



## maple22 (Apr 2, 2019)

Aretha Franklin


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)

Budgie


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 2, 2019)

Cirice - Ghost


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)

DragonForce


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 2, 2019)

Eluveitie


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## maple22 (Apr 3, 2019)

Game Over - Snail's House


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 3, 2019)

house of the rising sun.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 3, 2019)

Omg I got I!!
I don’t feel like dancing is my song title  !!!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2019)

Jacob's Dream


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 3, 2019)

K-CI & Jojo


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2019)

Lake of Tears


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 3, 2019)

meghan trainor.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2019)

Nuclear Assault


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 3, 2019)

oasis.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2019)

Pyramaze


----------



## petaltail (Apr 8, 2019)

q - got7


----------



## carackobama (Apr 8, 2019)

Red Velvet


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 8, 2019)

Symphony


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2019)

Talking Heads


----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2019)

Ulver


----------



## angelcore (Apr 9, 2019)

vanjess


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 9, 2019)

White Stripes


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Xavier Rudd (???)


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 10, 2019)

Your Victories - Lord of the Lost


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

Alice in Chains


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Beach House


----------



## angelcore (Apr 10, 2019)

Choker


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Death of a Party - Blur


----------



## angelcore (Apr 10, 2019)

Electric Dream - Bien


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Fran?oise Hardy


----------



## angelcore (Apr 10, 2019)

Glass Animals


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 10, 2019)

Shattered glass


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 10, 2019)

Haythor - Lord of the lost


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

I am the walrus - the beatles


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

Jump Around - House Of Pain


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Kero Kero Bonito


----------



## angelcore (Apr 11, 2019)

Let Go - Frou Frou


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Mad World - Tears For Fears


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2019)

Negura Bunget


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2019)

Oasis


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Pearl Jam


----------



## angelcore (Apr 11, 2019)

QUIN


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

R.E.M.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2019)

Saltatio Mortis


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

taki taki


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2019)

Underground - David Bowie


----------



## maple22 (Apr 11, 2019)

Violet Indiana


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2019)

Wo Fat


----------



## maple22 (Apr 11, 2019)

XXXO - M.I.A.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2019)

Yob


----------



## maple22 (Apr 12, 2019)

Zoom! - Super Furry Animals


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2019)

Anthrax


----------



## carackobama (Apr 12, 2019)

Billie Eilish


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 12, 2019)

Cold


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2019)

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 12, 2019)

Example - Midnight Run


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 12, 2019)

Forevermore - Lord of the Lost


----------



## petaltail (Apr 24, 2019)

gravity - exo


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hungry Heart - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

Iced Earth


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 24, 2019)

Japanese Boy - Aneka


----------



## amai (Apr 24, 2019)

kyary pamyu pamyu


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

Lord of the Lost


----------



## Hat' (Apr 24, 2019)

MAMAMOO


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

Necrophobic


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 24, 2019)

Once In A Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## duckykate (Apr 24, 2019)

Pressure by queen/david bowie


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 24, 2019)

Raining Stars - Lord of the Lost


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

Sabaton


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 24, 2019)

Tower - Avatar


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

U.D.O.


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 25, 2019)

Viinam?en mies - Korpiklaani


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

While Heaven Wept


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 25, 2019)

X Japan


----------



## petaltail (Apr 26, 2019)

yes britannia - watsky


----------



## Sobek500 (Apr 29, 2019)

Zero - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

A Sound of Thunder


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 30, 2019)

Bye Bye Beautiful - Nightwish


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 2, 2019)

Chlorine - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 2, 2019)

David Bowie


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 3, 2019)

Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 3, 2019)

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## Psydye (May 3, 2019)

Grave Digger


----------



## PaperCat (May 4, 2019)

Hail the Apocalypse - Avatar


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2019)

I'm Blue - Eiffel 65


----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2019)

Judas Priest


----------



## DragoDrago (May 5, 2019)

Kokomo - the beach boys


----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2019)

Leprous


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 5, 2019)

Melanie Martinez - Mad Hatter


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 5, 2019)

No More Drama - Mary J. Blige


----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2019)

Overkill


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 5, 2019)

Pearl Jam


----------



## maple22 (May 9, 2019)

Quarters - Wilco


----------



## PaperCat (May 9, 2019)

Rats - Ghost


----------



## tifachu (May 9, 2019)

Slipknot


----------



## PaperCat (May 9, 2019)

Together Till The End - MONO INC


----------



## maple22 (May 11, 2019)

Unhappy Birthday - The Smiths


----------



## Psydye (May 11, 2019)

Vicious Rumors


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

Will.i.am


----------



## petaltail (May 11, 2019)

xoxo - exo


----------



## PaperCat (May 11, 2019)

Year Zero - Ghost


----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2019)

Zombi


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

Africa - Toto


----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2019)

Behemoth


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

CrystaL Clear (or CLC, for short)


----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2019)

Death


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

EXID


----------



## petaltail (May 13, 2019)

freely - day6


----------



## Hat' (May 14, 2019)

gugudan!



petaltail said:


> freely - day6



Also ^, one of my best friends favorite groupe is day6!!!


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2019)

HammerFall


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 14, 2019)

IDOL - BTS


----------



## petaltail (May 14, 2019)

JBJ!


----------



## PaperCat (May 14, 2019)

Kultanainen - Korpiklaani


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2019)

Lost Horizon


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

MOVE - TAEMIN


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2019)

Nocturnal Rites


----------



## petaltail (May 17, 2019)

one and only - exo


----------



## DragoDrago (May 17, 2019)

Photograph - Nickelback
XD


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2019)

Queen


----------



## PaperCat (May 17, 2019)

Rauta - Korpiklaani


----------



## Kevinnn (May 18, 2019)

scared - jeremy zucker


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Tame impala


----------



## Breath Mint (May 25, 2019)

Unchain Utopia - Epica


----------



## 707 (May 25, 2019)

Villains of Circumstance - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## DragoDrago (May 25, 2019)

Wouldn't it be nice - the beach boys


----------



## petaltail (Jun 7, 2019)

xanny - billie eilish!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2019)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2019)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2019)

Artizan


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 8, 2019)

Bennie and the Jets - Elton John


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2019)

Candlemass


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 8, 2019)

Dignity - Deacon Blue


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2019)

Elton John


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 8, 2019)

Fleetwood Mac <3


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2019)

Genesis


----------



## Hat' (Jun 8, 2019)

Happiness by Red Velvet!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2019)

Iced Earth


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

John Cena! (He made a rap album ya know!)


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2019)

Kreator


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2019)

lullaby - got7


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Manowar


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2019)

Never Let You Go - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Overkill


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2019)

Purple rain -prince


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Queensryche


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2019)

red - jonghyun


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2019)

Savage garden!! My fav


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 10, 2019)

The Rippingtons


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 10, 2019)

Utopia - Bjork







BUY UTOPIA BY BJORK


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

Vicious Rumors


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2019)

Wrabel


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

X-Japan


----------



## petaltail (Jun 10, 2019)

yestoday - nct u


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 15, 2019)

Zedd


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2019)

Argus


----------



## spookyaleks (Nov 27, 2019)

Beartooth


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2019)

Cellador


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 16, 2020)

Man, this thread seems confusing at first glance. The OP should've just picked for it to be either an artist or song, not both. Anyway, I'll still tag along and play.

Don't Talk To Strangers - Dio


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 16, 2020)

Everything at Once - Lenka


----------



## Dracule (Oct 16, 2020)

Everybody’s Fool - Evanescence


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 16, 2020)

Fiend - Coal Chamber


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 16, 2020)

Ghuleh by Ghost


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 16, 2020)

How Will I Laugh Tomorrow - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## xara (Oct 17, 2020)

i’d love to change the world - ten years after


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 17, 2020)

Jack & Diane - John Cougar (AKA John Mellencamp)


----------



## milktae (Oct 17, 2020)

Kiwi- Harry styles


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 20, 2020)

Love To Love - UFO


----------



## Plume (Apr 5, 2021)

magic toy missing - meat puppets


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 5, 2021)

Necromancin Dancin - Bear Ghost


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 6, 2021)

It's about damn time that this damn thread got revived! (After how long? Nearly SIX MONTHS? Whew, boy) But... do I really want to continue playing it? Not very much, but I guess maybe just for a little while more before it goes dead for another six stinking months.

Operation: Mindcrime - Queensryche


----------



## Plume (Apr 6, 2021)

peking spring - mission of burma


----------



## milktae (Apr 6, 2021)

Queen - 3YE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 6, 2021)

Rock Star Skinny - The Real Zebos


----------



## milktae (Apr 6, 2021)

siren - sunmi


----------



## jiny (Apr 6, 2021)

try again - jaehyun w d.ear


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 6, 2021)

Ulver (it's a band)


----------



## milktae (Apr 6, 2021)

Victorious - panic at the disco


----------



## Plume (Apr 6, 2021)

wendy - descendents


----------



## milktae (Apr 6, 2021)

X - Kingdom


----------



## jiny (Apr 6, 2021)

you are - got7


----------



## milktae (Apr 6, 2021)

Zimzalabim - red velvet


----------



## jiny (Apr 6, 2021)

a - got7


----------



## milktae (Apr 6, 2021)

back 2 u - nct 127


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 6, 2021)

Cotard's Solution (Anatta, Dukkha, Anicca) - Will Wood and the Tapeworms


----------



## jiny (Apr 6, 2021)

dynamite - bts


----------



## milktae (Apr 6, 2021)

ex - stray kids


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 6, 2021)

Flowers - ASTN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 6, 2021)

Grand Romantic Life - Mom Rock


----------



## milktae (Apr 6, 2021)

horizon - ateez


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 7, 2021)

ikon


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2021)

justin bieber


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2021)

Korpiklaani


----------



## S.J. (Apr 7, 2021)

Love your way - Powderfinger


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 7, 2021)

Middle of Somewhere - The Neighbourhood


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2021)

neon - jonghyun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 7, 2021)

Outliars and Hyppocrates: a fun fact about apples - Will Wood


----------



## milktae (Apr 7, 2021)

paradise - Eric nam


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 7, 2021)

Queen


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 7, 2021)

Queen Of The Reich - Queensryche


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2021)

retro future - triple h


----------



## milktae (Apr 7, 2021)

salty - the boyz


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2021)

tell me what to do - shinee


----------



## Plume (Apr 7, 2021)

uverworld


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 7, 2021)

Vindicated - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Plume (Apr 7, 2021)

where eagles dare - misfits


----------



## milktae (Apr 7, 2021)

X1


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2021)

yes or yes - twice


----------



## milktae (Apr 7, 2021)

zig zag - weeekly


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2021)

after school - weeekly


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 7, 2021)

Bad News - Aries


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2021)

cheese & wine - dpr live


----------



## milktae (Apr 7, 2021)

d-d-dance - izone


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 7, 2021)

Everybody’s Fool - Evanescence


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 7, 2021)

Faster - Good Kid


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2021)

good - got7


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 7, 2021)

Hottie - Brockhampton


----------



## milktae (Apr 7, 2021)

I like you - ciipher


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 7, 2021)

Jenny - Studio Killers


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2021)

kick it - nct 127


----------



## Plume (Apr 8, 2021)

loretta's scars - pavement


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 8, 2021)

Mr. Capgras Encounters a Secondhand Vanity: Tulpamancer’s Prosopagnosia/Pareidolia (As Direct Result of Trauma to the Fusiform Gyrus) - Will Wood and the Tapeworms


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 8, 2021)

Night Changes - One Direction


----------



## milktae (Apr 8, 2021)

ordinary night - dawn


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2021)

perihelion interlude - cuco


----------



## Plume (Apr 8, 2021)

quicksand -firehose


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 8, 2021)

Ringo Starr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 8, 2021)

Suburbia Overture - Will Wood


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 8, 2021)

Tequila Shots - Kid Cudi


----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2021)

U.D.O.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 8, 2021)

Verbatim - Mother Mother


----------



## Plume (Apr 9, 2021)

war pigs - faith no more


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2021)

Xasthur


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2021)

you calling my name - got7


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 9, 2021)

Zayn Malik


----------



## milktae (Apr 9, 2021)

Action figure - WayV


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 10, 2021)

Blast Doors - Everything Everything


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 10, 2021)

closer-nine inch nails


----------



## milktae (Apr 10, 2021)

don’t need your love - nct dream + hrvy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 10, 2021)

Everything Everything - Good Kid


----------



## jiny (Apr 10, 2021)

forever rain - rm


----------



## Zerous (Apr 10, 2021)

get up - mother mother


----------



## milktae (Apr 10, 2021)

hoshi


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 10, 2021)

I Think I Love You - The Partridge Family


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 10, 2021)

Just Apathy - Tally Hall


----------



## milktae (Apr 10, 2021)

killa - mirae


----------



## Plume (Apr 10, 2021)

let us slay - gwar


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 10, 2021)

More & More - Twice


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 11, 2021)

No One - Alicia Keys


----------



## milktae (Apr 11, 2021)

on the ground - rosé


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 11, 2021)

Parking Garage - Tommy Bravos


----------



## milktae (Apr 11, 2021)

quiet down - nct dream


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 11, 2021)

Reverie- Illenium


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2021)

Sodom


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2021)

take - jus2


----------



## milktae (Apr 11, 2021)

unspoken words - mxmtoon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 11, 2021)

Van Horn - Saint Motel


----------



## Licorice (Apr 11, 2021)

Wumpscut


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2021)

ykwim? - yot club


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 11, 2021)

Zebra - Beach House


----------



## milktae (Apr 11, 2021)

awkward silence - stray kids
also X was skipped so, x x - loona


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 11, 2021)

Blitzkrieg Bop - Ramones


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2021)

cøde - shinee


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 12, 2021)

Designer Skyline - Owl City


----------



## milktae (Apr 12, 2021)

elevator (127F) - nct 127


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2021)

forever young - got7


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 12, 2021)

Golden - Harry Styles


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2021)

hey mama! - exo cbx


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 12, 2021)

Institutionalized - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 12, 2021)

Jailhouse - Sublime


----------



## Holla (Apr 12, 2021)

Keep Holding On - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 12, 2021)

Lamento Eroico - Rhapsody


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2021)

mad city - nct 127


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2021)

Napalm Death


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 13, 2021)

owner of a lonely heart-yes


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2021)

parade - red velvet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 13, 2021)

Quarter Past Four - Avriel & the Sequoias


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2021)

really bad boy - red velvet


----------



## Plume (Apr 13, 2021)

suspect device - stiff little fingers


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 13, 2021)

Take It to The Limit - Eagles


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

Under Pressure - Queen Feat. David Bowie


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 13, 2021)

Video killed the radio star - The Buggles


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

Waiting For A Girl Like You - Foreigner


----------



## Plume (Apr 13, 2021)

X - los angeles


----------



## milktae (Apr 13, 2021)

You calling my name - got7


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2021)

zimzalabim- red velvet


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 13, 2021)

Always on Time - Ja Rule ft. Ashanti


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2021)

be lazy - day6


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

Calamari Inkantation - Squid Sisters
(this counts right? xD)


----------



## milktae (Apr 13, 2021)

double knot - stray kids


----------



## Vanida (Apr 14, 2021)

Exceptional - China Anne McClain


----------



## Plume (Apr 14, 2021)

fat lenny - ween


----------



## jiny (Apr 14, 2021)

go live - stray kids


----------



## Plume (Apr 14, 2021)

hate paper doll - husker du


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 14, 2021)

I / Me / Myself - Will Wood


----------



## Holla (Apr 14, 2021)

Just What I Needed - The Cars


----------



## milktae (Apr 14, 2021)

king of hearts - wayv


----------



## Holla (Apr 14, 2021)

Lovin' Every Minute Of It - Loverboy


----------



## milktae (Apr 14, 2021)

mad city - nct 127


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 14, 2021)

New Kids on the Block


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 14, 2021)

Ophelia - The Lumineers


----------



## Plume (Apr 14, 2021)

Pillows - MY FOOT


----------



## milktae (Apr 14, 2021)

q&a - cherry bullet


----------



## jiny (Apr 14, 2021)

remember you - got7


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 15, 2021)

So Cold - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## jiny (Apr 15, 2021)

the truth untold - bts


----------



## milktae (Apr 15, 2021)

utopia - ateez


----------



## Holla (Apr 15, 2021)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Parkai (Apr 15, 2021)

White Teeth Teens - Lorde


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 15, 2021)

XavlegbmaofffassssitimiwoamndutroabcwapwaeiippohfffX - XavlegbmaofffassssitimiwoamndutroabcwapwaeiippohfffX

Yes, that's an actual band/track. Can't post it though, since it contains profanity. Album artwork is also a bit "explicit".


----------



## jiny (Apr 15, 2021)

yes or yes - twice


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2021)

Zandelle


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 15, 2021)

A Violent Reaction - American Head Charge


----------



## jiny (Apr 15, 2021)

bboom bboom- momoland


----------



## Parkai (Apr 15, 2021)

Circulation - Hotel Mira


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 15, 2021)

Disco Disco Party Party-Omar Sarsam & Marc Bernhuber


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 15, 2021)

Energetic-Wanna One


----------



## Plume (Apr 15, 2021)

Feel the Pain - Dinosaur Jr


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 15, 2021)

Genderqueer Love Song - Schmekel


----------



## jiny (Apr 15, 2021)

hi high - loona


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 16, 2021)

If You Were A Bug-Savannah Saturn


----------



## Parkai (Apr 16, 2021)

Just Exist - Eliza and the Delusionals


----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2021)

Kiuas


----------



## jiny (Apr 16, 2021)

love you better - got7


----------



## milktae (Apr 16, 2021)

my first and last - nct dream


----------



## Plume (Apr 16, 2021)

New Rose - The Damned


----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2021)

Omnium Gatherum


----------



## Holla (Apr 16, 2021)

Pink Houses - John Mellencamp


----------



## milktae (Apr 16, 2021)

q - got7


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 16, 2021)

Roses are Red-Aqua


----------



## jiny (Apr 17, 2021)

superhuman - nct 127


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 17, 2021)

Tom Petty - Free Fallin'


----------



## milktae (Apr 17, 2021)

uni - weeekly


----------



## jiny (Apr 17, 2021)

violet - pentagon


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 17, 2021)

Who's That Girl - Madonna


----------



## milktae (Apr 17, 2021)

X1-MA - Produce X 101 I literally don’t know any song/artists that start w/ x


----------



## jiny (Apr 17, 2021)

you better know - red velvet


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 17, 2021)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## jiny (Apr 17, 2021)

aura - got7


----------



## milktae (Apr 17, 2021)

bom - bol4


----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2021)

Cellador
So underrated.


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 18, 2021)

Damaged - Danity Kane


----------



## milktae (Apr 18, 2021)

enhypen


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2021)

Fen


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 18, 2021)

Gor-Gor - GWAR


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2021)

happiness - red velvet


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 18, 2021)

I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2021)

jopping- superm


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 18, 2021)

King of Spain-Moxy Fruvous


----------



## 0ni (Apr 18, 2021)

Lou Reed


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2021)

mixtape : gone days - stray kids


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2021)

Nox Arcana


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2021)

oh my! - seventeen


----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2021)

Pyramaze


----------



## jiny (Apr 19, 2021)

q - got7


----------



## Plume (Apr 19, 2021)

replacements - unsatisfied


----------



## jiny (Apr 19, 2021)

simon says - nct 127


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 19, 2021)

Tell Her About It - Billy Joel


----------



## jiny (Apr 19, 2021)

u hoo hoo - block b


----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2021)

Van Der Graaf Generator


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2021)

wishing on a star - bts


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 20, 2021)

Xscape


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2021)

youth - troye sivan


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 20, 2021)

Zero Signal - Fear Factory


----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2021)

Tribulation - The Horror

*edit: Wow I feel like an idiot! WRONG THREAD, PSY! -.-


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 21, 2021)

Zydrate Anatomy-Repo! The Genetic Opera


----------



## Plume (Apr 21, 2021)

angel - amyl and the sniffers


----------



## jiny (Apr 21, 2021)

blue lemonade - red velvet


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Apr 21, 2021)

car seat headrest!


----------



## Plume (Apr 21, 2021)

drawerings - dinosaur jr


----------



## jiny (Apr 21, 2021)

encore - got7


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2021)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2021)

gee - snsd


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2021)

Hawkwind


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 22, 2021)

Into The Infinity Of Thoughts - Emperor


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 22, 2021)

i messed up, nvm ;w; sorry


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2021)

jelly - hotshot


----------



## Plume (Apr 22, 2021)

King of Carrot Flowers pt. 2 & 3 - Neutral Mil Hotel


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2021)

Liege Lord


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 22, 2021)

Makes Me Wonder - Maroon 5


----------



## jiny (Apr 23, 2021)

not by the moon - got7


----------



## Plume (Apr 26, 2021)

Old Man - Neil Young


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 26, 2021)

Pitchfork Kids - AJR


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 26, 2021)

Quiche Lorraine-The B-52s


----------



## jiny (Apr 27, 2021)

rain - bts


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 30, 2021)

Style - Taylor Swift


----------



## milktae (May 2, 2021)

Tennis (0:0) - itzy


----------



## jiny (May 4, 2021)

universe - exo


----------



## milktae (May 4, 2021)

vampire - iz*one </3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

When It Lands - Rainbow Kitten Surprise


----------



## jiny (May 4, 2021)

xoxo - exo


----------



## jiny (May 6, 2021)

you were beautiful - day6
shamelessly bumping this thread myself


----------



## Plume (May 6, 2021)

zero - smashing pumpkins


----------



## DaisyFan (May 8, 2021)

Against All Odds (Take a Look at Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 9, 2021)

Blood-In This Moment


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)

Call It What You Want - Foster the People


----------



## milktae (May 9, 2021)

domino - wayv


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 24, 2021)

Electric Funeral - Black Sabbath


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 24, 2021)

freak the freak out - victoria justice


----------



## Lavamaize (May 24, 2021)

Goodbye Mr. A - The Hoosiers


----------



## DaisyFan (May 25, 2021)

How Do I Live - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 25, 2021)

In The Name Of Auebothiabathabaithobeuee - Absu Yeah, Proscriptor is quite an eccentric dude.


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Jackson by Trixie Mattel ft Orville Pack


----------



## Plume (May 26, 2021)

king of the hill - minutemen


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 26, 2021)

Low - Cracker


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

Monster - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 26, 2021)

Never Again - Discharge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 26, 2021)

OutRight - Wild Party


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 26, 2021)

Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Plume (May 27, 2021)

Quicksand - fIREHOSE


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 31, 2021)

Real Eyes, Realize, Real Lies


----------



## DaisyFan (May 31, 2021)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious from _Mary Poppins_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 31, 2021)

Thank God I'm Not You - Himalayas


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 1, 2021)

Uniformity - Dark Tranquillity


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2021)

Vader


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 2, 2021)

...well, better than the alternative - Will Wood


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2021)

X-Ray Visions - Clutch


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 2, 2021)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Plume (Jun 3, 2021)

x - los angeles


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 3, 2021)

Yeah Yeah Yeah (V2) - Jack Conte


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2021)

Zandelle


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 4, 2021)

Another Day, Another Vendetta - Hatebreed


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 4, 2021)

Blinding Lights - The Weeknd


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 6, 2021)

Careless Whisper - George Michael This song was currently playing on the radio, and it begins with C, so I had to choose it. Adding to that, it's also pretty good.


----------



## TheMagicIf (Jun 6, 2021)

Dancing in the Moonlight - King Harvest


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 6, 2021)

End Of The Road - Boyz II Men


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2021)

Flames of Revenge - Rhapsody


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 7, 2021)

Go With The Flow - Queens Of The Stone Age Can't remember when was the last time that I heard this damn song


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 8, 2021)

hometown - cleopatrick


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2021)

Impossible Brutality - Kreator


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 13, 2021)

Just Another Victim - HELMET & House Of Pain


----------



## PugLovex (Jul 21, 2021)

king of my heart - taylor swift!


----------



## jiny (Jul 21, 2021)

love you better - got7


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 24, 2021)

Misery Loves Company - Emilie Autumn


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2021)

not for sale - enhypen


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2021)

Oleander - Steel Prophet


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 24, 2021)

pon pon pon -  kyary pamyu pamyu


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2021)

q - got7


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 25, 2021)

Rolling in the Deep - Adele


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2021)

same dream, same mind, same night - seventeen


----------



## Plume (Jul 27, 2021)

Tuna Ketchup - Daniel Johnston


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 27, 2021)

U + Ur Hand - P!nk


----------



## milktae (Jul 27, 2021)

ViViD - heejin


----------



## jiny (Jul 27, 2021)

wish - day6


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 27, 2021)

Xanax - Elohim, Moon Boots


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 27, 2021)

Youth Culture Killed My Dog - They Might Be Giants


----------



## jiny (Jul 28, 2021)

zimzalabim - red velvet


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 28, 2021)

Aaa - They Might Be Giants


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 28, 2021)

Blue - Marina Diamandis


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 28, 2021)

Call me - Shinedown


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 28, 2021)

Doing Too Much - Paula DeAnda


----------



## jiny (Jul 29, 2021)

energetic - wanna one


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 29, 2021)

Fine - Taeyeon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2021)

Golden Dandelions - Barns Courtney


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 30, 2021)

Hate me - Blue October


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 30, 2021)

In Between Days - The Cure


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 30, 2021)

Jubilee - JD McPherson


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 30, 2021)

Kung Fu Fighting - Fatboy Slim


----------



## milktae (Jul 30, 2021)

Laputa - dpr live


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Jul 30, 2021)

Make My Day! - Piko


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 30, 2021)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship


----------



## jiny (Jul 30, 2021)

odd front - loona / odd eye circle


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 31, 2021)

Planetarium - Ai Otsuka


----------



## jiny (Jul 31, 2021)

q - got7


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Jul 31, 2021)

Rebel love song - Black veil bride


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 31, 2021)

Sting


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2021)

tt - twice


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 1, 2021)

Upside Down Lady- Sangatsu no Phantasia


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2021)

Villainous Thing - Shayfer James


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 1, 2021)

We Exist - Arcade Fire


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Aug 1, 2021)

X-kid - Green Day


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 1, 2021)

You're Still The One - Shania Twain


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2021)

zero for contact - bastarz


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2021)

Anthrax


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 2, 2021)

Black roses red - Alana Grace


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2021)

cat & dog - txt


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 2, 2021)

Day by Day T-ara


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Aug 2, 2021)

Easier - 5 Seconds of Summer


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 2, 2021)

Foreword - Tyler, the creator


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Aug 2, 2021)

Go Go - BTS


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 2, 2021)

Have You Ever - Brandy


----------



## jiny (Aug 3, 2021)

i need u - bts


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 3, 2021)

Jupiter Crash - The Cure


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 3, 2021)

KINGDOM (kpop boy group)


----------



## sigh (Aug 3, 2021)

loverboy - you me at six.


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Aug 3, 2021)

Man in the Box - Alice in Chain


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 3, 2021)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 3, 2021)

Oh! - SNSD


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 3, 2021)

Papa Don’t Preach - Madonna


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 3, 2021)

Qué será será - Doris Day

(*Syub*, please, stop writing the same song in every Q... There exist more Q songs than just that "q - got7")


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 3, 2021)

Retinue of Moons / The Infidel is Me - Rasputina


----------



## jiny (Aug 3, 2021)

starry sky - astro


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Aug 4, 2021)

Talk that talk - Rihanna


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 4, 2021)

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 4, 2021)

Vision of love -Mariah Carey


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Aug 4, 2021)

Would you be so kind - Dodie


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2021)

X - System of a Down


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 5, 2021)

YMCA - Village People


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 5, 2021)

Zilzil - Les Frères Smith


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Aug 5, 2021)

After the storm - Kali Uchis


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2021)

bambi - baekhyun


----------



## Balverine (Aug 5, 2021)

Creep - Radiohead


----------



## jiny (Aug 6, 2021)

dionysus - bts


----------



## milktae (Aug 6, 2021)

ending scene - iu


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 6, 2021)

Forever blue - Gareth Gates


----------



## jiny (Aug 6, 2021)

given-taken - enhypen


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 6, 2021)

Hottie - brockhampton


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 7, 2021)

I Don't Care - Ed Sheeran and Justin Bieber


----------



## jiny (Aug 7, 2021)

just as usual - exo


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 7, 2021)

Kino - The Knife


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 7, 2021)

Leave It All Behind - Razed in Black


----------



## jiny (Aug 8, 2021)

my i - seventeen


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 8, 2021)

Nemo - Nightwish


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 8, 2021)

Outer Space - The Prodigy


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Aug 8, 2021)

Please don't go - Mike Posner


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2021)

q&a - cherry bullet


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2021)

The Return of the Giant Hogweed - Genesis

...I don't count the word "the" in this context.


----------



## milktae (Aug 9, 2021)

si fueras mía  - d.o.


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 9, 2021)

Toy Soldiers - Martika


----------



## jiny (Aug 10, 2021)

u need me - shinee


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 10, 2021)

Valkyrie Daughter - S. J. Tucker


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 10, 2021)

What’s it gonna take - Astn


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 11, 2021)

X-ray visions - Clutch


----------



## milktae (Aug 11, 2021)

Young & free - xiumin and mark


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 12, 2021)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 12, 2021)

Across the Sky - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Aug 12, 2021)

Bae Bae - BigBang


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2021)

Control Denied


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2021)

Dying in the sun - Cranberries


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2021)

everlong - foo fighters


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2021)

Foghat


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 14, 2021)

Give it up - Elizabeth Gillies


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2021)

honesty - pink sweat$


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2021)

Incubus


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2021)

just one day - bts


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 15, 2021)

King - Kanaria


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2021)

love bomb - fromis_9


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2021)

Morbid Angel


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 15, 2021)

Neskowin - Corin Tucker Band


----------



## wonderwitch (Aug 15, 2021)

Offspring (technically the offspring)


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2021)

party - snsd


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 15, 2021)

Quasar - Smashing Pumpkies


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2021)

Running Wild


----------



## wonderwitch (Aug 15, 2021)

(The) Smiths


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2021)

Transcending Bizarre?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 15, 2021)

U Remind Me - Usher


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2021)

vixx


----------



## Plume (Aug 16, 2021)

Where Eagles Dare - Misfits


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2021)

X Japan


----------



## milktae (Aug 17, 2021)

yeah yeah yeah - wayv


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2021)

zayn


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2021)

The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 18, 2021)

Baila sexy thing - Zucchero


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2021)

Cellador


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2021)

dynamite - bts


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 18, 2021)

Everytime - Britney Spears


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2021)

Freedom Call


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2021)

ghosting - tomorrow x together


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 20, 2021)

Have You Ever Seen The Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 20, 2021)

If You Feel Better - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 20, 2021)

June - Sage Charmaine


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2021)

Kill the King - Rainbow


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 21, 2021)

Lifehouse


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2021)

martini blue - dpr live


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2021)

Nuke the Cross - Toxic Holocaust


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2021)

one more time - daft punk


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2021)

Pendragon


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2021)

queendom - red velvet


----------



## milktae (Aug 21, 2021)

reveal - the boyz


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 21, 2021)

Sorry isn't good enough - Joy Oladokun


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 21, 2021)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## jiny (Aug 22, 2021)

uhgood - rm


----------



## milktae (Aug 22, 2021)

vibe - 1team


----------



## jiny (Aug 22, 2021)

want - taemin


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 22, 2021)

XXX - Helium


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 25, 2021)

You're beautiful - James Blunt


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 25, 2021)

Zenit - ONUKA


----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2021)

A Farewell to Kings - Rush


----------



## milktae (Aug 25, 2021)

blueprint - stray kids


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 25, 2021)

Catch Me - WJSN


----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2021)

Dream Evil


----------



## milktae (Aug 26, 2021)

Enough for you - Olivia rodrigo


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 26, 2021)

Feel Good (Secret Code) - fromis_9


----------



## Plume (Aug 26, 2021)

Galaxie 500 - Snowstorm


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hit The Lights - Selena Gomez and The Scene


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 26, 2021)

I Really Like You - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## petaltail (Aug 26, 2021)

jekyll - exo


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 26, 2021)

Keep In Touch - JD McCrary

Edit:I’m bumping this thread by letting others know to think of a song that begins with L.
Edit 2: Thanks @MadisonBristol for reviving the thread.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 30, 2021)

LDN by Lily Allen


----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2021)

Marillion


----------



## simp (Aug 30, 2021)

nxde- gidle


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 31, 2021)

Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## milktae (Aug 31, 2021)

people watching - conan gray


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 31, 2021)

Que Pretendes- J Balvin & Bad Bunny


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2021)

Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## HotNotHut (Aug 31, 2021)

Seven - Rainbow Kitten Surprise


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 31, 2021)

Till The World Ends- Britney Spears
(P.S. It has been a decade since it’s release and that song will still never get old)


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2021)

unfair - exo


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2021)

Van Der Graaf Generator


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2021)

who’s that - got7


----------



## petaltail (Sep 1, 2021)

xanny - billie eilish


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 1, 2021)

You Make Me Feel… Cobra Starship ft. Sabi


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2021)

zimzalabim - red velvet


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 1, 2021)

Astronaut In The Ocean- Masked Wolf


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2021)

Believe in the Fight - Overkill


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2021)

can’t you see me? - txt


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 1, 2021)

dreamy night- LilyPichu

(this, by the way, is (one of) my favorite song(s))


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2021)

everyday - got7


----------



## milktae (Sep 1, 2021)

fever - ateez


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 1, 2021)

Go to Heaven - The Pierces


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2021)

hello future - nct dream


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 2, 2021)

I love you - Bill Wurtz


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 2, 2021)

Jingle Bell Rock - Bobby Helms


----------



## jiny (Sep 2, 2021)

kiss kiss - shinee


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 2, 2021)

Last Friday Night (T.G.I.F.)- Katy Perry


----------



## milktae (Sep 2, 2021)

moa diary - txt


----------



## jiny (Sep 2, 2021)

naughty boy - pentagon


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 3, 2021)

Once upon a broken heart - The Beu Sisters


----------



## jiny (Sep 3, 2021)

privacy - baekhyun


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 3, 2021)

Queen for a Day by Skating Polly and Exene Cervenka


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 4, 2021)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## jiny (Sep 4, 2021)

sober - bigbang


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 4, 2021)

The Time (Dirty Bit)- Black Eyed Peas


----------



## jiny (Sep 4, 2021)

us (feat. meenoi) - punchnello


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 4, 2021)

Vodovorot- XS Project


----------



## jiny (Sep 4, 2021)

whalien 52 - bts


----------



## milktae (Sep 4, 2021)

xs - rina sawayama


----------



## jiny (Sep 4, 2021)

you were beautiful - day6


----------



## petaltail (Sep 5, 2021)

zipper - brockhampton


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2021)

all your love - jakob


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 5, 2021)

Bangarang- Skrillex ft. Sirah


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2021)

champagne poetry - drake


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 5, 2021)

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2021)

ew - joji


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 7, 2021)

Final Stab - Fabulous Disaster


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2021)

get along better - drake


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 7, 2021)

Heartbreaker- G-Dragon


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2021)

i loved you - day6


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 7, 2021)

Juice- Lizzo


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2021)

keto- idk


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 8, 2021)

La Loose - Waxahatchee


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 8, 2021)

Magenta Riddim- DJ Snake


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2021)

need to know - doja cat


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 10, 2021)

Open my eyes - The Rasmus


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 10, 2021)

Please Don't Leave Me - P!nk


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 10, 2021)

Queen


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2021)

race my mind - drake


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 10, 2021)

Stay Where You Are - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2021)

trauma - exo


----------



## petaltail (Sep 11, 2021)

unemployed - tierra whack


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 11, 2021)

Very Very Very- I.O.I.


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2021)

xoxo - exo


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 11, 2021)

Someone needs to re-learn the alphabet  After V it follows W.

White flag (Surrender) - Dido


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 11, 2021)

Since an X song is there already, I’ll do Y.

You Think- Girls’ Generation (SNSD)


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2021)

oops  in my defense i was half asleep when posting that.

zombie - the cranberries


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 11, 2021)

All You Wanted - Michelle Branch


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 11, 2021)

jiny said:


> oops  in my defense i was half asleep when posting that.
> 
> zombie - the cranberries



It's ok, mistakes happen sometimes  This thread is actually full of them.

Bad Boy - Cascada


----------



## milktae (Sep 11, 2021)

change up - svt


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2021)

diamonds + and pearls - dpr live


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 12, 2021)

eight- IU ft. Suga (BTS)


----------



## milktae (Sep 12, 2021)

fire in the sky - anderson paak


----------



## jiny (Sep 12, 2021)

good thing - taeyeon


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 12, 2021)

Hand of Sorrow - Within Temptation


----------



## jiny (Sep 12, 2021)

i mean it - got7


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 12, 2021)

Jungle- CIX


----------



## jiny (Sep 12, 2021)

kura kura  - twice


----------



## milktae (Sep 12, 2021)

lalisa - lisa


----------



## jiny (Sep 12, 2021)

mr. hollywood - joji


----------



## milktae (Sep 13, 2021)

need to know - doja cat


----------



## jiny (Sep 13, 2021)

one day - monsta x


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 13, 2021)

Pull Me Under - Dream Theater


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 13, 2021)

Queen of rain - Roxette


----------



## jiny (Sep 13, 2021)

reflections - the neighborhood


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 13, 2021)

Save Me, Save You- WJSN


----------



## jiny (Sep 13, 2021)

talk - tiffany


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## jiny (Sep 14, 2021)

valerie - the weeknd


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 14, 2021)

Woozy - Glass Animals


----------



## jiny (Sep 14, 2021)

x x - loona


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## jiny (Sep 14, 2021)

zimzalabim - red velvet


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

Another Brick In The Wall (Part 2) - Pink Floyd


----------



## milktae (Sep 14, 2021)

boom - dpr live


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 14, 2021)

Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol


----------



## jiny (Sep 15, 2021)

dive - jinyoung


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 15, 2021)

Everybody (Backstreet’s Back)- Backstreet Boys


----------



## Orius (Sep 15, 2021)

Forever Young - Alphaville


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 15, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Forever Young - Alphaville



I've actually noticed some of your songs... and I think you have a good taste 

Gone forever - Three Days Grace


----------



## Orius (Sep 15, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> I've actually noticed some of your songs... and I think you have a good taste


Thanks. I'm actually not a big music person, to be honest. I just pick up what I know from others more passionate about it than me.

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## jiny (Sep 15, 2021)

i need u - bts


----------



## milktae (Sep 15, 2021)

je t’aime - joy


----------



## jiny (Sep 15, 2021)

kind - shinee


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 15, 2021)

Like A Cat- AOA


----------



## milktae (Sep 15, 2021)

my van - nct 127


----------



## jiny (Sep 16, 2021)

new rules - txt


----------



## milktae (Sep 16, 2021)

overdrive - conan gray


----------



## jiny (Sep 16, 2021)

pretty girl - clairo


----------



## milktae (Sep 16, 2021)

queendom - red velvet


----------



## jiny (Sep 16, 2021)

russian roulette - red velvet


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)

Shout Out to My Ex - Little Mix


----------



## jiny (Sep 16, 2021)

twilight - loona (kim lip)


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## jiny (Sep 16, 2021)

vibe - 1team


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)

Why Not - Hilary Duff


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 16, 2021)

Xscape - Michael Jackson


----------



## jiny (Sep 16, 2021)

ya ya ya - exo


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 17, 2021)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 17, 2021)

Another One Bites The Dust- Queen


----------



## jiny (Sep 17, 2021)

bambi - baekhyun


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

Could It Be - Christy Carlson Romano


----------



## jiny (Sep 17, 2021)

dalla dalla - itzy


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 17, 2021)

E.T.- Katy Perry i literally could not think of a song that starts with e im sorry


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 18, 2021)

Fall - The Presets


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2021)

Grave Digger


----------



## Orius (Sep 18, 2021)

Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2021)

i <3 you - boy pablo


----------



## Orius (Sep 18, 2021)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2021)

killing me - ikon


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 18, 2021)

Lo-Fi Children - Wild Party


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 18, 2021)

Macarena- Los De Rio


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2021)

no idea - don toliver


----------



## Orius (Sep 19, 2021)

Oh Yeah - Yello


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 20, 2021)

Papa Don't Preach - Madonna


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2021)

quasimodo - shinee


----------



## Orius (Sep 20, 2021)

Rain - Madonna


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2021)

superhuman - nct 127


----------



## Orius (Sep 20, 2021)

TiK ToK - Kesha


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2021)

ungodly hour - chloe x halle


----------



## Orius (Sep 21, 2021)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 21, 2021)

What you're made of - Lucie Silvas


----------



## Orius (Sep 21, 2021)

X Gon' Give It To Ya - DMX


----------



## jiny (Sep 21, 2021)

yosemite - travis scott


----------



## Orius (Sep 21, 2021)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 21, 2021)

All Night- Astro


----------



## Orius (Sep 21, 2021)

Ben - Michael Jackson


----------



## jiny (Sep 21, 2021)

call out my name - the weeknd


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

Dynamite - Taio Cruz


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2021)

Ego - Omnium Gatherum


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

Fix You - Coldplay


----------



## jiny (Sep 22, 2021)

good day - bts


----------



## petaltail (Sep 22, 2021)

hocus pocus - plt


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

(I Just) Died in Your Arms - Cutting Crew


----------



## jiny (Sep 22, 2021)

just right - got7


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack


----------



## jiny (Sep 22, 2021)

lovers rock - tv girl


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

Money, Money, Money - Abba


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2021)

Negasonic Teenage Warhead - Monster Magnet


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 22, 2021)

One of These Days - The Velvet Underground


----------



## jiny (Sep 22, 2021)

paradise - bts


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2021)

Quest For Fire - Iron Maiden


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 24, 2021)

RPM- SF9


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2021)

Somebody Put Something In My Drink - Children of Bodom


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

Take A Bow - Madonna


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 24, 2021)

Under Cover- A.C.E.


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## jiny (Sep 24, 2021)

what is love - twice


----------



## hauntedhead (Sep 24, 2021)

X- Poppy


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

(You Drive Me) Crazy - Britney Spears


----------



## jiny (Sep 24, 2021)

zombie- day6


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

ABC - The Jackson 5


----------



## milktae (Sep 24, 2021)

bleed magic - idkhbtfm


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

Come as You Are - Nirvana


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 24, 2021)

Dog Days are Over - Florence and the Machine


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2021)

Earth On Hell - Anthrax


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 24, 2021)

Faded - Alan Walker


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) - ABBA


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 24, 2021)

Honeymoon- B.A.P


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

Imagine - John Lennon


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2021)

Jailbreak - Thin Lizzy


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 24, 2021)

Keep Holding On - Avril Lavigne


----------



## jiny (Sep 24, 2021)

lmly - jackson wang


----------



## milktae (Sep 25, 2021)

misfit - nct u


----------



## jiny (Sep 25, 2021)

not shy - itzy


----------



## milktae (Sep 25, 2021)

orange road - bronze


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 25, 2021)

Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Parkai (Sep 25, 2021)

Queen - Perfume Genius


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2021)

Refining Fire - Omnium Gatherum


----------



## Orius (Sep 25, 2021)

Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## jiny (Sep 25, 2021)

time to love - red velvet


----------



## Orius (Sep 25, 2021)

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2021)

Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 25, 2021)

Wonderland- gugudan


----------



## Orius (Sep 25, 2021)

Xscape - Michael Jackson


----------



## jiny (Sep 25, 2021)

you are my high - dj snake


----------



## MhmmCheeseburger (Sep 25, 2021)

Zaar - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Orius (Sep 25, 2021)

Addicted To Love - Robert Palmer


----------



## MhmmCheeseburger (Sep 25, 2021)

Baby, one more time- Brittany Spears


----------



## jiny (Sep 25, 2021)

call out my name - the weeknd


----------



## Orius (Sep 25, 2021)

Dancing in the Moonlight - Toploader


----------



## jiny (Sep 25, 2021)

everyday - got7


----------



## Orius (Sep 26, 2021)

Fame - Irene Cara


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2021)

girl x friend - exo


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

Heaven and Hell - Black Sabbath


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2021)

Iced Earth - Iced Earth


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 30, 2021)

Kokomo - The Beach Boys


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

Lovefool - The Cardigans


----------



## Plume (Oct 1, 2021)

My Last Words - Megadeth


----------



## milktae (Oct 1, 2021)

new heroes - ten


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

One Night Only (Disco Version) - Beyonce Knowles


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 1, 2021)

Poster Girl- Zara Larsson


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - Doris Day


----------



## Plume (Oct 1, 2021)

Rites of Spring - For Want of


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

SOS - ABBA


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 1, 2021)

The Flame - Cheap Trick


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

Underdog Theme Song -  Robert Ragaini


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2021)

Valley of the Kings - Saxon


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

What Is Love - Haddaway

Baby don't hurt me.... don't hurt me... no more.


----------



## milktae (Oct 2, 2021)

XS - rina sawayama


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

Yakety Yak - The Coasters


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 2, 2021)

Zombie- Purple Kiss


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

All By Myself - Eric Carmen


----------



## milktae (Oct 3, 2021)

bucket list - big naughty


----------



## Orius (Oct 3, 2021)

Call Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 3, 2021)

Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds


----------



## Orius (Oct 3, 2021)

Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys

Backstreet's back - ALRIGHT!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2021)

Forever One - Kobra and the Lotus

A.k.a. the next song I'm listening to.


----------



## Orius (Oct 3, 2021)

Go Speed Racer Go - Ali Dee and the Deekompressors


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2021)

Hellraiser - Vicious Rumors


----------



## Plume (Oct 4, 2021)

Institutionalized - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

Jingle Bell Rock - Bobby Helms


----------



## b100ming (Oct 4, 2021)

Kings and Queens - Ava Max


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

Lemon Tree - Fools Garden


----------



## b100ming (Oct 4, 2021)

Most girls - Hailee Steinfield


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## b100ming (Oct 4, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


NOOOO!!

Out of my mind - Gryffin and ZOHARA


----------



## Plume (Oct 4, 2021)

Pavement - Conduit for Sale


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

Quiet Night Of Quiet Stars - Andy Williams


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 5, 2021)

Rock You Body- Justin Timberlake


----------



## Orius (Oct 5, 2021)

Shout - Tears For Fears


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 5, 2021)

Tina Turner


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 6, 2021)

Up & Down- EXID


----------



## Plume (Oct 6, 2021)

veruca salt - seether


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2021)

Wake Up Dead - Megadeth


----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

XY&Z - Rica Matsumoto


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 9, 2021)

You’re The Best- MAMAMOO


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 10, 2021)

Zara Larsson


----------



## milktae (Oct 13, 2021)

Attention, please! - Enhypen


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2021)

blockbuster - enhypen


----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2021)

Castles in the Air - Stratovarius


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 14, 2021)

Draconian Crackdown - Rasputina


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 14, 2021)

Earth Angel (Will You Be Mine) - The Penguins


----------



## Plume (Oct 14, 2021)

Father to a Sister of Thought - Pavement


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 16, 2021)

Ghosttown - Madonna


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello- Adele


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 18, 2021)

It's My Life - Bon Jovi


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 18, 2021)

Jet Airliner - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 18, 2021)

Killshot - Magdalena Bay


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 19, 2021)

Lost in paradise - Evanescence


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 19, 2021)

my universe - coldplay, BTS


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 19, 2021)

Naturally - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 19, 2021)

Oye Cómo Va - Tito Puente


----------



## Balverine (Oct 20, 2021)

Please don't - mxmtoon


----------



## petaI (Oct 25, 2021)

queens of the stone age


----------



## nocctea (Oct 25, 2021)

rabbit heart - florence and the machine


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 25, 2021)

so yesterday, hilary duff


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 26, 2021)

The Hardest Thing - 98 Degrees


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 26, 2021)

Umbrella Beach - Owl City


----------



## petaI (Oct 26, 2021)

valentine (what's it gonna be) - rina sawayama


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 26, 2021)

wonderwall


----------



## petaI (Oct 27, 2021)

xs - rina sawayama


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

yung joc


----------



## Raz (Oct 27, 2021)

Zero 7 - Give it Away


----------



## petaI (Oct 27, 2021)

all the stars - sza ft. kendrick lamar


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

birdman


----------



## Balverine (Oct 28, 2021)

Crash - EDEN


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2021)

Danger Zone - Kenny Loggins


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 28, 2021)

evanescence


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 31, 2021)

Fallen angel - Three days grace


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Oct 31, 2021)

Hate that I love you by Rihanna


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 31, 2021)

Inexplicable - The Correspondents


----------



## Balverine (Oct 31, 2021)

Joji


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 2, 2021)

What happened to G, @Spaceoutfan? 

Ghost of love - The Rasmus

(Next person please continue after J)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 2, 2021)

Killer Queen - Queen (of course)


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 2, 2021)

Lover - Taylor Swift


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mood- 24kGoldn ft. iann dior


----------



## milktae (Nov 8, 2021)

Nerves - dpr ian


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 8, 2021)

OK - Wallows


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 8, 2021)

Peanut Butter Jelly- Galantis


----------



## pottercrossing (Nov 8, 2021)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 8, 2021)

Running with the Wolves - Aurora


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 9, 2021)

Story of My Life - One Direction


----------



## dude98 (Nov 9, 2021)

The Art of War - Sabaton


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 10, 2021)

Umbrella - Rhianna


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 12, 2021)

Voyage, voyage - Desireless


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2021)

Way It Goes - Hippo Campus


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Xanny - Billie Eilish


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2021)

You're gonna go far kid - The offspring


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2021)

ZITTI E BUONI - Maneskin


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 14, 2021)

Arisong- cignature


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 14, 2021)

Be With You - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Camel by Camel - Sandy Martin


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2021)

didya think - Arlie


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 14, 2021)

Everybody Talks- Neon Trees


----------



## petaI (Nov 19, 2021)

feel a way - h.e.r.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2021)

Gangland - Iron Maiden


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Heather - Conan Gray


----------



## ughrora (Nov 21, 2021)

imfeelingblue - BleuJetta


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 22, 2021)

Just The Way You Are - Bruno Mars


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2021)

Kayleigh - Marillion


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 22, 2021)

Love Bomb- fromis_9


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 22, 2021)

My Girl - The Temptations


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 23, 2021)

No tears left to cry - Ariana Grande


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 25, 2021)

Oh! My Mistake- April


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 26, 2021)

Paradise City - Guns N’ Roses


----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2021)

Queen of the Reich - Queensryche


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 26, 2021)

Revolution- AleXa


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 26, 2021)

Sugar Daddy - Jackson 5


----------



## Ace Marvel (Nov 26, 2021)

Twice - TT



Spoiler


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 26, 2021)

Unconditionally - Katy Perry


----------



## ughrora (Nov 27, 2021)

Vacation - The Go-Go's


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 27, 2021)

What About Love- Austin Mahone


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2021)

xoxo - somi


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 27, 2021)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 27, 2021)

Zombie- Purple Kiss


----------



## ughrora (Nov 27, 2021)

Aurora Borealis - Chipzel


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 28, 2021)

bad idea! - girl in red


----------



## JulianSG16 (Nov 28, 2021)

Charlie's Inferno - That Handsome Devil


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 30, 2021)

Dare To Be Stupid - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## paleogamer11 (Dec 1, 2021)

end of a life- Calliope Mori


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 4, 2021)

Face My Fears - Utada Hikaru


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Dec 4, 2021)

go! - freddie dredd


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 5, 2021)

Holding Out for a Hero - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 5, 2021)

Ice Cream - HyunA


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 6, 2021)

Jenny (i wanna ruin our friendship) - Studio Killers


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 6, 2021)

Kill This Love - Blackpink


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 6, 2021)

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 6, 2021)

Masterpiece - Atlantic Starr


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 6, 2021)

Never Ending Story - Limahl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 6, 2021)

Orpheus Under the Influence - The Buttertones


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 7, 2021)

Popular – Wicked


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 8, 2021)

Quicksilver - Pink Floyd


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 9, 2021)

u + ur hand - p!nk

i dont know the alphabet


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 9, 2021)

umm the next letter is r not u
Riot - Three days grace


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 9, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> umm the next letter is r not u
> Riot - Three days grace


lol brain fart sorry idk .-.

savage garden


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 9, 2021)

Two is Better Than One - Boys Like Girls feat. Taylor Swift


----------



## paleogamer11 (Dec 9, 2021)

UNO- Little Big


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 9, 2021)

Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 10, 2021)

Would You Be So Kind - dodie


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 10, 2021)

XO- Beyoncé


----------



## paleogamer11 (Dec 10, 2021)

Y- MBLAQ


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 10, 2021)

zero to hero – hercules


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 10, 2021)

Axolotl - Cosmo Sheldrake


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 11, 2021)

begin again (taylor's version) – taylor swift


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 11, 2021)

Can't Let Go - Mariah Carey


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 11, 2021)

Don't threaten me with a good time - Panic! At the disco


----------



## paleogamer11 (Dec 11, 2021)

Epilogue: Young Forever- BTS


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 20, 2021)

Faithless


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 21, 2021)

Galvanize - Chemical Brothers


----------



## paleogamer11 (Dec 21, 2021)

Human- Sevdaliza

Edit: I’m bumping the thread to let others know that it still exists.


----------



## milktae (Jan 17, 2022)

i felt younger when we met - waterparks


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 17, 2022)

Jive Talkin' - Bee Gees


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 17, 2022)

I find it a bit amusing that this thread got revived, since I was actually thinking about it earlier today (ain't that a coinkydink?). Anyway, let's proceed, shall we?

Killing Yourself To Live - Black Sabbath


----------



## milktae (Jan 17, 2022)

love on the floor - nct 127


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jan 17, 2022)

My Way- Domino Saints


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 17, 2022)

Nature Boy - Nat King Cole


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 17, 2022)

Only One - BoA


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 18, 2022)

paper rings- taylor swift


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jan 18, 2022)

Q&A- Cherry Bullet


----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)

Repeater - Fugazi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 18, 2022)

Smooth - Santana


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jan 19, 2022)

Think About Things- Dadi Freyr (I cannot find/type the specific Icelandic character that is pronounced like a “d” so this will have to do for now)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 19, 2022)

United - Judas Priest


----------



## Plume (Jan 19, 2022)

velvet - toadies


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 19, 2022)

World Coming Down - Type O Negative


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

xStep - DJVI


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 20, 2022)

YYZ - Rush


----------



## milktae (Jan 20, 2022)

zoo - nct giselle


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 20, 2022)

Angels Holocaust - Iced Earth


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 21, 2022)

Bushes of Love - Bad Lip Reading


----------



## Plume (Jan 21, 2022)

Code Blue - T.S.O.L.


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 21, 2022)

Dynamite - BTS


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 21, 2022)

Enemy - Sevendust


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 22, 2022)

Funkle Phil - Bear Ghost


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 22, 2022)

Ghosts Of Past Failures - Shadows Fall


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 22, 2022)

Hero - All Insane Kids


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jan 22, 2022)

I Feel It Coming- The Weeknd ft. Daft Punk


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 22, 2022)

Junkyard - The Birthday Party


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 22, 2022)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 23, 2022)

Lovelorn Rhapsody - Anathema


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 24, 2022)

Maria Maria - Santana feat. The Product G&B


----------



## Plume (Jan 24, 2022)

Neat neat neat - The Damned


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 25, 2022)

Over, Under, Sideways, Down - The Yardbirds


----------



## milktae (Jan 26, 2022)

prom - sza


----------



## smudge.e (Jan 26, 2022)

Queen Adreena


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jan 26, 2022)

Rain Over Me- Pitbull ft. Marc Anthony


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 27, 2022)

Shadow of the Day - Linkin Park


----------



## Plume (Jan 27, 2022)

Trixie's Star - Helium


----------



## milktae (Jan 27, 2022)

universe - nct


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 27, 2022)

Voices Of The Dead - Controlled Bleeding


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jan 27, 2022)

Wild - Jessie J ft. Big Sean


----------



## allainah (Jan 27, 2022)

X - 21 Savage


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 27, 2022)

Yeti (Improvisation) - Amon Düül II


----------



## allainah (Jan 27, 2022)

Zombie - Kodak Black


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 27, 2022)

Ana - Los Saicos


----------



## Giulsac (Jan 30, 2022)

Better Man - Taylor Swift


----------



## Blink. (Jan 30, 2022)

Cavetown - Home


----------



## milktae (Jan 30, 2022)

do it like this - p1harmony


----------



## smudge.e (Jan 30, 2022)

Everglade by L7


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 31, 2022)

Fortune - Dog Faced Hermans


----------



## smudge.e (Jan 31, 2022)

Garbage Indie Bands by Bondage Fairies


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 31, 2022)

Holding Back The Years - Simply Red


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jan 31, 2022)

Intoxicated- Martin Solveig & GTA


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 31, 2022)

Jump Then Fall- Taylor Swift


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 31, 2022)

Kill This Love - Blackpink


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jan 31, 2022)

Love Cherry Motion - LOONA (Choerry)


----------



## pottercrossing (Feb 1, 2022)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## Plume (Feb 1, 2022)

New Worship - Sebadoh


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 1, 2022)

Only The Young- Taylor Swift


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 1, 2022)

Pain - Three Days Grace


----------



## gigii (Feb 2, 2022)

queen


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 2, 2022)

...Ready For It?- Taylor Swift


----------



## gigii (Feb 2, 2022)

snails house


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 2, 2022)

The Sixteenth Six-Tooth Son Of Fourteen Four-Regional Dimensions (Still Unnamed) - Demilich


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 2, 2022)

this is me trying- Taylor Swift


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

Undead Alice - DECO*27


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 3, 2022)

Vivid Vice - Who-ya Extended


----------



## milktae (Feb 3, 2022)

WayV


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 4, 2022)

Xnoybis - Godflesh


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 4, 2022)

You Need To Calm Down- Taylor Swift


----------



## pottercrossing (Feb 4, 2022)

Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 4, 2022)

All Too Well- Taylor Swift


----------



## paleogamer11 (Feb 4, 2022)

Beautiful Beautiful - ONF


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 4, 2022)

Cerulean Transience Of All My Imagined Shores - diSEMBOWELMENT


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 4, 2022)

Danger - BTS


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 4, 2022)

evermore- Taylor Swift


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 4, 2022)

For You - Anti-Nowhere League


----------



## pottercrossing (Feb 4, 2022)

Good 4 U - Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 4, 2022)

Haunted- Taylor Swift


----------



## milktae (Feb 4, 2022)

it’s you - Sam kim


----------



## gigii (Feb 4, 2022)

jojo siwa


----------



## Bosmer (Feb 4, 2022)

kyoto - phoebe bridgers


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 5, 2022)

Love Will Lead You Back - Taylor Dayne


----------



## Blink. (Feb 5, 2022)

My Chemical Romance - I'm Not Okay (I Promise)


----------



## milktae (Feb 5, 2022)

neon - dpr live


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 5, 2022)

Orion - Metallica


----------



## milktae (Feb 6, 2022)

Party (shut down) - sik-k


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 6, 2022)

Q: And Children? A: And Children - Discharge


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 6, 2022)

Royals - Lorde


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 6, 2022)

Say I'm Your Number One - Princess


----------



## milktae (Feb 6, 2022)

tia tamera - doja cat


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 6, 2022)

Uncle Harry's Last Freak-Out - Pink Fairies


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 7, 2022)

Vacation - Vitamin C


----------



## paleogamer11 (Feb 7, 2022)

Wa da da - Kep1er


----------



## milktae (Feb 7, 2022)

xdinary heroes


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 8, 2022)

Y.M.C.A. - The Village People


----------



## Bosmer (Feb 10, 2022)

zipper - brockhampton


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 10, 2022)

Another Rainy Night (Without You) - Queensrÿche


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 10, 2022)

Bushes of Love - Bad Lip Reading


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 10, 2022)

Carnivore - Carnivore


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 15, 2022)

Dreams - Sappheiros/Almaa


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 16, 2022)

End Game - Taylor Swift feat. Ed Sheeran, Future


----------



## paleogamer11 (Feb 16, 2022)

Freed From Desire - GALA


----------



## milktae (Feb 16, 2022)

Gravity - dpr live/cream


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 16, 2022)

Honeypie - JAWNY


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 17, 2022)

I Don't Care About You - FEAR


----------



## Plume (Feb 17, 2022)

Jerome Kern - Kim Normal


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 17, 2022)

King Of The Dead - Cirith Ungol


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 18, 2022)

Link - Jim Yosef


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 18, 2022)

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 18, 2022)

Nebuchadnezzar's Dream - Sleep


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Feb 19, 2022)

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## paleogamer11 (Feb 20, 2022)

Since it’s taking forever for someone to post something with P so that I can post my Q entry, I’ll do both.

Here’s my P:
Perish Song - Trickywi & YZYX

	Post automatically merged: Feb 20, 2022

And here’s my Q:
Q - Calliope Mori & Gura Gawr

(And yes, I’m referring Gura by that format because it has her first before her last and that is the format that I am used to)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 20, 2022)

Reckless Tongue - Airways


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 21, 2022)

Say Say Say - Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 23, 2022)

Too Hot To Handle - UFO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 24, 2022)

Used to the Darkness - Des Rocs


----------



## paleogamer11 (Feb 24, 2022)

Vanilla - Lightsum


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 24, 2022)

Walk In The Shadows - Queensrÿche


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2022)

X-Ray Visions - Clutch


----------



## gigii (Feb 26, 2022)

Yameii


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 28, 2022)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 28, 2022)

Ariana Grande


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 28, 2022)

Bananarama


----------



## paleogamer11 (Feb 28, 2022)

Chacarron - El Chombo


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 1, 2022)

Dead By Dawn - Deicide


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 1, 2022)

Electrified - Megan Nicole


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 2, 2022)

Friday I‘m In Love - The Cure


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 2, 2022)

Gone Away - The Offspring


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 2, 2022)

Half of my Heart - John Mayer


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 2, 2022)

Iza Zida - Satan Panonski


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 6, 2022)

Jubilee - JD McPherson


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 6, 2022)

Kauan Koskematon - Jääportit


----------



## paleogamer11 (Mar 6, 2022)

Love Story (Taylor’s Version) - Taylor Swift


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 7, 2022)

Man On The Move - MX-80 Sound


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 7, 2022)

Never - Heart


----------



## milktae (Mar 8, 2022)

out of control - dpr live


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 8, 2022)

Paradise Lost - Paradise Lost


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 8, 2022)

Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 8, 2022)

Round And Round - Ratt


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell ft. Michael Jackson


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 12, 2022)

Too Late: Frozen - Type O Negative


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 12, 2022)

Under A Glass Moon - Dream Theater


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 14, 2022)

Voices From Hell - Vulcano


----------



## paleogamer11 (Mar 14, 2022)

Winter Story - LABOUM


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 25, 2022)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 28, 2022)

Your Star - Evanescence


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> Your Star - Evanescence


I used to love that song so much! I always felt like nobody knows it, but you do! 

Zeit - Rammstein


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 28, 2022)

Arise! - Amebix


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

Burn - Deep Purple


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 28, 2022)

Cavity - First Communion - Christian Death


----------



## paleogamer11 (Mar 28, 2022)

Dun Dun Dance - Oh My Girl


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 29, 2022)

Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 30, 2022)

Frozen - Within Temptation


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 30, 2022)

Get The Funk Out - Extreme


----------



## Plainbluetees (Apr 2, 2022)

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 2, 2022)

In My Head - No Doubt


----------



## petaltail (Apr 12, 2022)

junky - brockhampton


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 12, 2022)

K@#0℅! - Korn


----------



## paleogamer11 (Apr 19, 2022)

Liar - Camilla Cabello


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 19, 2022)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 20, 2022)

No One - Alicia Keys


----------



## petaltail (Apr 20, 2022)

options - doja cat & jid


----------



## Plume (Apr 25, 2022)

pat's trick - helium


----------



## paleogamer11 (Apr 30, 2022)

Q - Calliope Mori, Gura Gawr & DECO*27


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2022)

run2u - stayc


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 1, 2022)

Sensitive Skin - SWANS


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

That's What I Like - Bruno Mars


----------



## paleogamer11 (May 1, 2022)

UnAlive - Calliope Mori


----------



## milktae (May 4, 2022)

Violet! - waterparks


----------



## Plume (Jul 1, 2022)

Word is Law - Ghoul


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 18, 2022)

Xtra - AleXa


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 18, 2022)

Yes (prog rock band)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 18, 2022)

Zao - Zohar


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2022)

A Grave Mistake - Ice Nine Kills


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 18, 2022)

Belief In The Rose - And Also The Trees


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 18, 2022)

Castle In The Air - King Gizzard & The Lizard Wizard

edit: fail, double-checked and it’s THE Castle In The Air, so I’ll just correct myself: Crumbling Castle - King Gizzard & The Lizard Wizard, which is two songs before this one anyway d:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2022)

Deer In the Headlights - Owl City


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 18, 2022)

Empire Ants - Gorillaz


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2022)

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 18, 2022)

Green Earrings - Steely Dan


----------



## milktae (Aug 18, 2022)

Helmet - Steve lacy


----------



## Gene. (Aug 18, 2022)

Illicit Affairs - Taylor Swift


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 18, 2022)

Jethro Tull (artist)


----------



## Asarena (Aug 18, 2022)

Kick It - NCT 127


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 18, 2022)

Lorne Balfe (artist)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 18, 2022)

My Life Is A Mediocre Piece Of S*** - Alice Donut


----------



## Asarena (Aug 18, 2022)

Nerdy - Purple Kiss


----------



## milktae (Aug 18, 2022)

Oye mi amor - maná


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 18, 2022)

Pa’lla Voy - Marc Anthony


----------



## Asarena (Aug 18, 2022)

Question - Stray Kids


----------



## QueenCobra (Aug 18, 2022)

Respect- Aretha Franklin


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 19, 2022)

Shake It Off - Mariah Carey


----------



## Asarena (Aug 19, 2022)

Thunderous - Stray Kids


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 19, 2022)

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 19, 2022)

Vital Transformation - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 19, 2022)

Waking The Dead - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 19, 2022)

Xanarchy - Lil Xan


----------



## milktae (Aug 19, 2022)

yellow cab - dpr live


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 19, 2022)

Zeze - Kodak Black


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 19, 2022)

Asesina -Yandel ft. Pitbull


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 19, 2022)

Black Country, New Road (artist)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 20, 2022)

Cerberus - Amon Düül II


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 20, 2022)

dont stop me now - queen


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Aug 21, 2022)

evermore- taylor swift


----------



## WriterofWritings (Aug 21, 2022)

Fairytale- Alexander Rybak​


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 21, 2022)

Good Boy - GD (G-Dragon) X TAEYANG


----------



## Asarena (Aug 23, 2022)

Hot Sauce - NCT Dream


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 24, 2022)

Intergalactic - Beastie Boys


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 24, 2022)

Jungle - CIX


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 24, 2022)

Killing For Company - SWANS


----------



## Gene. (Aug 24, 2022)

Lover - Taylor Swift


----------



## Asarena (Aug 24, 2022)

Make A Wish - NCT U


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 24, 2022)

Neon Knights - Black Sabbath


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 27, 2022)

Oye Como Va - Tito Puente


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 28, 2022)

Persephone (The Gathering Of Flowers) - Dead Can Dance


----------



## Asarena (Aug 28, 2022)

Queendom - Red Velvet


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 28, 2022)

Ring My Bell - Girl’s Day


----------



## Asarena (Aug 28, 2022)

Stray Kids


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 29, 2022)

The Planet That Once Used To Absorb Flesh In Order To Achieve Divinity And Immortality (Suffocated To The Flesh That It Desired...) - Demilich


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 29, 2022)

Uranium Fever - Elton Britt


----------



## Franny (Aug 29, 2022)

Van Halen


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 29, 2022)

Walk This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 29, 2022)

X Ambassadors - Unsteady


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 30, 2022)

Yog Sothoth - Shub Niggurath


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 31, 2022)

Zoom - Jessi


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 31, 2022)

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 31, 2022)

Built For This - Becky G


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 31, 2022)

Close To The Edge - Yes


----------



## Asarena (Sep 1, 2022)

Dreamcatcher


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 1, 2022)

Elephant Gun - Beirut


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 1, 2022)

F*** You - Feederz


----------



## Asarena (Sep 1, 2022)

Girls' Generation


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 1, 2022)

Habit - Cool Company


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 2, 2022)

Iconoclasm Of Catholicism - Incantation


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2022)

Just Give Me a Reason - P!nk


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 2, 2022)

Kerosene - Big Black


----------



## Asarena (Sep 2, 2022)

Lovelyz


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 2, 2022)

Mother - Danzig


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 2, 2022)

Nonsense- Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## Asarena (Sep 2, 2022)

Overdose - Exo


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 2, 2022)

Play Date - Melanie Martinez


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 3, 2022)

Quarantined - At The Drive-In


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 4, 2022)

Rush, Rush - Paula Abdul


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 4, 2022)

Stand Inside Your Love - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 4, 2022)

The Tourist - Radiohead


----------



## Plainbluetees (Sep 4, 2022)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Balverine (Sep 4, 2022)

Vindicated - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 5, 2022)

Waiting To Die - Mickey Avalon


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 5, 2022)

XYU - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 5, 2022)

Young Wings - Stray Kids


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 5, 2022)

Zoo, No Vacancy - Melt-Banana


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 5, 2022)

All Night - Girls’ Generation


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 5, 2022)

Black Prophecies - Dark Angel


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 7, 2022)

Curls - Madvillain


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 8, 2022)

Dream Warriors - Dokken


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 8, 2022)

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 8, 2022)

Fire in The Hole - Steely Dan


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 8, 2022)

Groove - Jack & Jack


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 8, 2022)

HUGE W - Mori Calliope


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 8, 2022)

In The Meantime - HELMET


----------



## Plume (Sep 8, 2022)

Jeff Rosenstock - The Fuzz


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 8, 2022)

Keeper of The Seven Keys - Helloween


----------



## Plainbluetees (Sep 8, 2022)

Livin’ La Vida Loca - Ricky Martin


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 8, 2022)

Molten Universe - Kyuss


----------



## Plume (Sep 8, 2022)

New Dead Masters - Municipal Waste


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 10, 2022)

One Of These Days - Pink Floyd


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 10, 2022)

Put me Back Together- Cheat Codes, Kiiara


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 10, 2022)

Quinotaurus (Twelve Stars In Sight) - Aarni


----------



## Gene. (Sep 10, 2022)

Resistance - Muse


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 10, 2022)

See You Again - Tyler, the Creator


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 10, 2022)

The Other Side - Jason Derulo


----------



## Balverine (Sep 11, 2022)

Underneath it all - No Doubt


----------



## Dim (Sep 11, 2022)

Vampire Money - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 11, 2022)

Wasted Early Sunday Morning - Sneaker Pimps


----------



## pottercrossing (Sep 16, 2022)

X Marks the Spot - Coldplay


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 16, 2022)

You Know You Like It - DJ Snake & AlunaGeorge


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 18, 2022)

Zwitter - Rammstein


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 3, 2022)

Alive - Lightsum


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 27, 2022)

B****** Ain't S*** - Dr. Dre


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 27, 2022)

Call Me- Skyy


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 27, 2022)

Don't Talk To Me - GG Allin & The Jabbers


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 27, 2022)

Everybody Everybody- Black Box


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 28, 2022)

Five Minutes Of Funk - Whodini


----------



## Plume (Oct 28, 2022)

Gone to the Moon - Fastbacks


----------



## tadpolecowboy (Oct 28, 2022)

Hozier - NFWMB


----------



## VernalLapin (Nov 1, 2022)

It’s Raining Men - The Weather Girls


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 1, 2022)

Jungle -BVNDIT


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 1, 2022)

Kokomo- The Beach Boys


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2022)

Little Fury Things - Dinosaur Jr


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 1, 2022)

Mickey- Toni Basil


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 5, 2022)

Never Had a Dream Come True - S Club 7


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 5, 2022)

Only Love Can Hurt Like This -Paloma Faith


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 6, 2022)

Propaganda Films Shot With A Sitcom Script - Combatwoundedveteran


----------

